# Emul pour Mac !



## JMP1973 (24 Septembre 2005)

Concernant Emul pour le téléchargement de films, musiques, etc....
Est ce qu'il existe une version pour mac ? Ou est ce qu'il existe l'équivalent pour Mac ?
Merci


----------



## kisco (24 Septembre 2005)

oui, l'équivalent c'est aMule 

http://www.amule.org/ 

La prochaine fois, pense à faire une recherche sur les forums avant de poser une question


----------



## gregor.samsa (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

eMule n'existe pas sur Mac. Par contre, des alternatives existent, la plus proche étant aMule. Tu ne devrais pas être dépaysé.

Par contre, il faut rappeller que le P2P utilisé à des fins de piratage, c'est moche.  Mais je suis sûr que tu en feras bon usage.


----------



## PaC (25 Septembre 2005)

mlMac qui est pas trop mal... bon par contre difficile de dépasser les 20ko/s en download mais ça je sais pas si c'est dû seulement au programme


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2005)

Donkey est un réseau lent, on dépasse rarement le 20 ko/sec en effet, rien à voir avec mlmac je crois.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Octobre 2005)

Mlmac marche très bien ,il est hyper simple ,bien dans l'esprit mac ...
amule ,ca a l'air compliqué...
avec Mlmac ,il arrive de monter a 40 Ko/s...mias en moyenne C autour de 10 voire parfois en dessous...


----------



## vincmyl (8 Octobre 2005)

Amule marche bien chez moi


----------



## hdizazzo (31 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous,
récemment converti à aMule (visiblement, eDonkey, c'est mort... dommage, je viens juste d'avoir ma connexion ADSL chez moi !), la petite bête me répond systématiquement "you are not connected to a server" quand je tente de lancer une recherche.
que faire, docteurs ?
autre question, est-il possible d'intégrer aMule aux "serveurs" utilisés par mlMac (depuis que eDonkey ne répond plus, mon mlMac ne me sert plus à rien) ?
merci !


----------



## ced3x (12 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux aussi intégrer les serveurs d'emule :

http://ed2k.2x4u.de/index.html

clique sur add to emule et ta liste de serveurs va se charger.

(désolé pour les infos supperflux sur la page)


----------



## Anabys (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonne idée de faire remonter ce thread, il y a pas mal de confusions dans ce qui précède ^^

eDonkey est un client (un logiciel) pour un réseau de P2P. eDonkey est en effet mort, mais pas le réseau, ce qui signifie que ce logiciel est toujours utilisable, même s'il se fait vieux et qu'il ne sera bientôt plus adapté aux évolutions du réseau.

mlmac est une interface graphique pour le daemon mldonkey, un client ligne de commande / interface web pour plusieurs réseaux de P2P, dont celui introduit par eDonkey. On ne peut donc pas dire que mlmac va plus vite que eDonkey dans l'absolu. S'il va plus vite que eDonkey, c'est qu'il télécharge le fichier depuis un autre réseau auquel il permet d'accéder (Gnutella entre autres, c'est-à-dire celui de Limewire et co).

aMule est une adaptation de eMule pour les systèmes *nix, dont OS X, qui ne supporte que le réseau d'eDonkey.


----------



## mac'adam (12 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, il y a Limewire qui fonctionne sur mac (même si ce n'est pas très rapide, il y a beaucoup de trucs à télécharger)


----------



## Anabys (12 Novembre 2005)

Je trouve que c'est l'inverse: il n'y a pas grand chose, mais c'est rapide 
Et pense à redémarrer ta machine parfois (mldonkey me met lowID alors que tout va bien, et après redémarrage je retrouve mon HiID, je ne cherche pas à savoir pourquoi, je reboot).

Tu peux lire ceci pour le port forwarding (même si c'est pour une livebox, le principe est le même), et cela pour paramétrer eDonkey.


----------



## mac'adam (13 Novembre 2005)

"Il n'y a pas grand chose..." vous êtes vraiment difficiles, avec Limewire j'ai trouvé (presque) tout ce que je cherchais.


----------



## Tony 06 (16 Novembre 2005)

Salut ! Moi j'utilise edonkey 2000 et il est pas mal du tout !


----------



## cosimow (17 Novembre 2005)

Je suis en train de me battre pour chercher à télécharger a-mule et les liens du site me renvoient sur un pgm qui ne doit pas être complet puisqu'on m'indique que le programme est endommagé ou incomplet... mais que faire???


----------



## Tony 06 (18 Novembre 2005)

Cosimo Winckler a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de me battre pour chercher à télécharger a-mule et les liens du site me renvoient sur un pgm qui ne doit pas être complet puisqu'on m'indique que le programme est endommagé ou incomplet... mais que faire???



Exact ! Il m'est arrivé la même chose hier ! Alors ??? Quelqu'un utilise-t-il VRAIMENT ce pgm ???


----------



## Anabys (18 Novembre 2005)

Nan mais vous avez pas téléchargé la bonne version les copains ^^

Il faut aMule CVS:
La page des versions
Le téléchargement direct


----------



## cosimow (18 Novembre 2005)

Ça marche!

(maintenant faudra que j'apprenne à m'en servir... )


----------



## Punky_14 (19 Novembre 2005)

Acquisition est aussi très bien. Simple, rapide (du moins chez moi) et une interface très "Mac OS X"


----------



## cosimow (19 Novembre 2005)

Greuh.. Arg..  

Bon c'est installé mais ô rage o desespoir ô logiciel ennemi.. il refuse à mettre à jour les serveurs et, non content de son refus, il bloque...

Comment faire parler gentiment cette bête qui se braque?


----------



## Anabys (20 Novembre 2005)

Tant mieux qu'il refuse de mettre à jour les serveurs, ça t'évitera de tomber sur les fake de la MPAA :rateau: Les Razorback & Donkey n°X suffisent amplement, et ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de sources, de très loin.

Ca veut dire quoi "il bloque", sinon ?


----------



## cosimow (20 Novembre 2005)

Qd bloque il ne peut plus rien faire :rateau: et il y a le petit dsique qui tourne avec les couleurs.. et ceci jusqu'au moment où un peu fatigué de cette bourrue attitude, je me décide à forcer à quitter amule...

Comment qu'on fait pour ajouter manuellement des serveurs? Où les trouver? j'ai téléchargé server.met mais ne sais où le mettre dans mon ordinateur..


----------



## Anabys (20 Novembre 2005)

Il faut redémarrer l'ordi de temps en temps. En période d'utilisation intensive d'aMule, je redémarre au moins une fois toutes les 24 heures. aMule bouffe pas mal de ressources, et un redémarrage nettoie les swap et autres. De plus, il vaut mieux fermer aMule avant de faire des trucs qui nécessitent pas mal de puissance, comme des jeux, vidéo, retouche photo. A moins d'avoir un gros powermac boosté à mort. Il faut aussi éviter de toucher à quoi que ce soit lorsqu'un gros fichier est en phase de "completion", lorsque le téléchargement est terminé et que les parties sont assemblées. Si tu fais ça, aMule ne devrait plus planter.

Pour les serveurs tu rajoutes manuellement (onglet serveurs de amule), et tu rends statiques:
195.245.244.243:4661
195.245.244.244:3000

Ensuite, tu va dans les préférences serveur et tu décoches les cases relatives à la mise à jour des serveurs. Et surtout tu laisses tomber les server.met...


----------



## cosimow (20 Novembre 2005)

Je m'incline devant vôtre grandeur,  ça marche!!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Anabys (20 Novembre 2005)

Chouette


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2005)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> "Il n'y a pas grand chose..." vous êtes vraiment difficiles, avec Limewire j'ai trouvé (presque) tout ce que je cherchais.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. On trouve tout avec LimeWire. D'autant plus que je suis passé de la version gratuite de Limewire à la version LimeWire Pro, qui donne beaucoup plus de possibilités. 

Voilà un lien concernant ce passage à LimeWire Pro :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3146734&postcount=72

Je suis très content.


----------



## Anabys (21 Novembre 2005)

Comment payer 15 euro pour un truc dispo gratuitement sous un autre nom ~~


----------



## Harzak (21 Novembre 2005)

...on m'a dit que aMule était très surveillé!...et que la meilleure alternative était bitorrent??


----------



## Anabys (21 Novembre 2005)

Bah non


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Comment payer 15 euro pour un truc dispo gratuitement sous un autre nom ~~



Tu crois que c'est la même chose ? Je te renvoie à un lien que je donnais déjà :

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/home.shtml

Et il y a une sacrée différence entre la version gratuite de limewire et limewire pro :

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/download.shtml

Je suis content de mon achat. 
Il faut voir à quelle vitesse tu reçois les mp3 avec Limewire Pro  !!!!

Quel est le truc dispo gratuitement sous un autre nom équivalent à LimeWire Pro ?


----------



## Anabys (21 Novembre 2005)

Les avantages de la version Pro présentent, à la rigueur, une petite utilité pour ceux qui se connectent en bas débit. Mais avec l'ADSL la vitesse de téléchargement du fichier dépend plus souvent de la capacité d'upload pairs que d'une optimisation (et non pas paramétrage) du client. De plus, tu as payé pour un logiciel qui est contre la philosophie du P2P en ce qu'il restreint d'upload en fonction des métadonnées des fichiers, et qui conduira à la mort du réseau Gnutella si les utilisateurs n'adoptent pas des clients alternatifs. Libre à toi de considérer que la version Pro t'apporte quelque chose de plus qui mérite 15 euro, mais je trouve déplacé d'en faire la publicité en n'ayant comme argument que ceux présentés par l'éditeur du logiciel. Cela peut induire des gens en erreur, alors qu'ils seraient pleinement satisfaits avec l'alternative opensource FrostWire.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Les avantages de la version Pro présentent, à la rigueur, une petite utilité pour ceux qui se connectent en bas débit. Mais avec l'ADSL la vitesse de téléchargement du fichier dépend plus souvent de la capacité d'upload pairs que d'une optimisation (et non pas paramétrage) du client.



J'ai le cable depuis que j'ai mon Mac. J'ai d'abord eu Napster, puis KaZaa Lite et eMule que j'utilisais avec Virtual PC dans un premier temps à 512 kbits.
Parallélement, j'utilisai la version gratuite de LimeWire côté Mac.

Comme je l'ai expliqué, c'est un collègue qui m'a fait essayer à nouveau LimeWire dans un premier temps gratuitement pour essayer à nouveau. Puis avec mon passage à 10 Méga, j'ai pensé que puisque LimeWire est très très rapide (par rapport à ceux que j'avais essayés précedemment) autant prendre Lime WirePro pour profiter au mieux du P2P.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> De plus, tu as payé pour un logiciel qui est contre la philosophie du P2P en ce qu'il restreint d'upload en fonction des métadonnées des fichiers, et qui conduira à la mort du réseau Gnutella si les utilisateurs n'adoptent pas des clients alternatifs. Libre à toi de considérer que la version Pro t'apporte quelque chose de plus qui mérite 15 euro, mais je trouve déplacé d'en faire la publicité en n'ayant comme argument que ceux présentés par l'éditeur du logiciel. Cela peut induire des gens en erreur, alors qu'ils seraient pleinement satisfaits avec l'alternative opensource FrostWire.



Comme je l'ai expliqué je suis utilisateur depuis longtemps de différents P2P. J'ai pensé que les données de l'éditeur du logiciel de P2P que désormais j'utilise seul étaient importants pour la discussion en cours puisqu'ils sont vrais. Autant faire profiter de mon expérience tu ne crois pas ?

Je ne connais pas l'alternative FrostWire mais les jugements récents ont obligé les P2P à réagir et notamment LimeWire. 
Voilà un extrait d'un article tiré de Micro Hebdo:

"Du côté de Limewire, le logiciel a rapidement été corrigé et demande désormais aux internautes lors de son installation s'ils comptent l'utiliser pour partager des fichiers protégés par le droit d'auteur : toute réponse positive entraîne l'arrêt immédiat de la procédure d'installation !"

et le lien de l'article complet:

http://www.01net.com/article/291123.html

Il y a la philosophie du P2P et le droit. Le droit qui s'applique également pour FrostWire.

Et je n'ai pas l'habitude d'induire les gens en erreur.


----------



## Anabys (21 Novembre 2005)

Je ne dis pas que ton intention est d'induire les gens en erreur, mais que ton post précédent pouvait avoir cet effet là bien que cela soit involontaire et de bonne foi.

Sur le premier point: 
Tu dis donc que LimeWire est plus rapide que les autres clients P2P. Dans l'absolu c'est faux, puisque BitTorrent et eDonkey peuvent largement exploser une bande passante ADSL s'ils sont bien configurés, mais c'est tenu pour vrai par la plupart de gens à cause de la structure même du réseau Gnutella. Donc, on admet que c'est vrai. Par contre, tu ne dis plus que LimeWire Pro est plus rapide que LimeWire. Or, c'était la question: la version Pro vaut-elle vraiment le coup. Pour ma part j'ai utilisé pendant 2 ans à peu près la version Pro, et je suis passé à FrostWire depuis les restrictions de LimeWire. Je n'ai pas constaté de différence significative, en l'absence du mode Turbo Loaded. Peut être y a-t-il une différence, mais toujours est-il que je ne l'ai pas constatée. Donc pour moi, elle reste à être démontrée.

Sur le second point:
Je me fiche totalement du message de LimeWire disant que "pirater c'est pas bien", on nous le rabache suffisament à longueur de journée. L'article que tu cites n'est pas complet, il omet même l'essentiel. LimeWire refuse désormais de partager les MP3 qui n'ont pas de licence. Il restreint donc l'upload, ce qui est contre la philosophie du P2P. Concrètement, si LimeWire devient le seul client du réseau Gnutella, l'échange des MP3 sans licence ne sera plus possible, et il n'y aura plus de réseau Gnutella. C'est un fait, et il est compréhensible que l'éditeur de LimeWire se soit soumis aux exigences de la RIAA (même si, en droit français, une telle chose reviendrait à pénaliser des actes préparatoires, ce qui est en soi très contestable).


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Sur le premier point:
> Tu dis donc que LimeWire est plus rapide que les autres clients P2P. Mais c'est tenu pour vrai par la plupart de gens à cause de la structure même du réseau Gnutella. Donc, on admet que c'est vrai. Par contre, tu ne dis plus que LimeWire Pro est plus rapide que LimeWire. Or, c'était la question: la version Pro vaut-elle vraiment le coup. Pour ma part j'ai utilisé pendant 2 ans à peu près la version Pro, et je suis passé à FrostWire depuis les restrictions de LimeWire. Je n'ai pas constaté de différence significative, en l'absence du mode Turbo Loaded. Peut être y a-t-il une différence, mais toujours est-il que je ne l'ai pas constatée. Donc pour moi, elle reste à être démontrée.



Je dis -et tu dis également- que LimeWire est plus rapide que les autres P2P et j'en suis ravi puisque je l'ai constaté d'abord avec la version gratuite et puis trés nettement avec la version pro.  Avec LimeWire Pro, il y a les téléchargements à vitesse turbo et tu as de meilleures recherches et plus de sources. Mais il faut du débit avec son FAI pour en profiter. 
Quel débit as-tu ?



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Sur le second point: LimeWire refuse désormais de partager les MP3 qui n'ont pas de licence. Il restreint donc l'upload, ce qui est contre la philosophie du P2P. Concrètement, si LimeWire devient le seul client du réseau Gnutella, l'échange des MP3 sans licence ne sera plus possible, et il n'y aura plus de réseau Gnutella. C'est un fait, et il est compréhensible que l'éditeur de LimeWire se soit soumis aux exigences de la RIAA (même si, en droit français, une telle chose reviendrait à pénaliser des actes préparatoires, ce qui est en soi très contestable).



C'est dans l'article dont j'ai donné le lien plus haut :

"Les responsables de plusieurs réseaux viennent de recevoir un courrier les enjoignant à faire cesser les téléchargements de fichiers soumis au copyright."
Micro Hebdo

Et c'est pourquoi, il y a cette modification désormais quand on télécharge LimeWire:

 "Du côté de Limewire, le logiciel a rapidement été corrigé et demande désormais aux internautes lors de son installation s'ils comptent l'utiliser pour partager des fichiers protégés par le droit d'auteur : toute réponse positive entraîne l'arrêt immédiat de la procédure d'installation !"
Micro Hebdo

Et pour FrostWire, ce sera la même chose.

Je viens de télécharger des MP3 avec LimeWire Pro. Il y a toujours autant de choix
et c'est toujours aussi rapide. 
Et celà désormais en respectant la législation.


----------



## Anabys (21 Novembre 2005)

Sur le premier point:
Non LimeWire n'est pas plus rapide que les autres clients. C'est même absurde de dire ça, cf. les raisons précitées. La seule chose qui donne cette impression c'est que les téléchargements sont plus rapides à débuter qu'avec eDonkey, et qu'il est donc plus rentable d'utiliser LimeWire pour des petits fichiers tels que les MP3. Quant à la différence entre LW Pro et FrostWire, j'attend toujours que tu me démontres que LW Pro est plus rapide, et que la différence est significative. Pour ma part, je n'ai constaté aucune différence significative.

Sur le second point:
- Ton article ne parle pas de la restriction essentielle de LimeWire. 
- FrostWire n'a pas cette restriction, et il ne l'aura jamais, pour la simple raison qu'il a précisément été conçu _à cause de_ cette restriction de LimeWire.
- La restriction des uploads est encore trop récente pour que l'effet se fasse sentir sur le réseau. On en reparle dans 6 mois, si aucune alternative à LW de perce.
- Il ne s'agit pas de respecter la législation, FrostWire qui ne met pas en oeuvre la restriction est parfaitement légal.

D'autres trucs que je n'ai pas envie de recopier ici.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Sur le premier point:
> La seule chose qui donne cette impression c'est que les téléchargements sont plus rapides à débuter qu'avec eDonkey, et qu'il est donc plus rentable d'utiliser LimeWire pour des petits fichiers tels que les MP3.



Donc tu trouves LimeWire plus rapide et plus rentable pour les MP3.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la différence entre LW Pro et FrostWire, j'attends toujours que tu me démontres que LW Pro est plus rapide, et que la différence est significative. Pour ma part, je n'ai constaté aucune différence significative.



Je ne connais pas FrostWire du tout. Mais je connais d'autres P2P voir plus haut
et je trouve que LimeWire et notamment LimeWire Pro est plus rapide que KaZaa ou eMule, et bien entendu que la version de LimeWire gratuite.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Sur le second point:
> - Ton article ne parle pas de la restriction essentielle de LimeWire.- La restriction des uploads est encore trop récente pour que l'effet se fasse sentir sur le réseau. On en reparle dans 6 mois, si aucune alternative à LW de perce.



Mais dans l'article, on parle de l'impossibilité de tous téléchargements de fichiers soumis au copyright. Et il y a toujours beaucoup de choix avec LimeWire.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> FrostWire n'a pas cette restriction, et il ne l'aura jamais, pour la simple raison qu'il a précisément été conçu _à cause de_ cette restriction de LimeWire.Il ne s'agit pas de respecter la législation, FrostWire qui ne met pas en oeuvre la restriction est parfaitement légal.



C'est un nouveau P2P qui veut remplacer LimeWire. Donc il devra faire la même chose que LimeWire et les autres P2P. Tu crois pas ?



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> D'autres trucs que je n'ai pas envie de recopier ici.



Dans ton lien, tu affirmes :

"Parce que l'éditeur de LimeWire, sous la pression de la RIAA, a bridé son logiciel. *Désormais, il n'est plus possible d'uploader de fichier audio dépourvu de licence. Si plus personne ne peut uploader, il n'y aura plus rien à télécharger.*"

Eh bien moi, je vois pas de différence du tout. Avant et après la pression de la RIAA et la modification, c'est toujours pareil.
Quant à dire qu'il n'y aura plus rien à télécharger, je trouve que tu y vas un peu vite. LimeWire est un gros P2P et ce depuis très longtemps.
Je te donne un lien récent expliquant que l'on peut même utiliser LimeWire  pour 
échanger des  données (UniversMac):

http://www.01net.com/article/280347.html


----------



## Anabys (22 Novembre 2005)

- Oui LW est plus rentable pour les MP3, non pas parcequ'il est plus rapide, mais parceque les téléchargements débutent instantanément sur les fichiers marqués à plusieurs étoiles. Cependant, il y a moins de sources pour les gros fichiers (applis, divx) sur Gnutella que sur edk.

- Non, dsl, je maintiens qu'on ne peut pas dire que tel client est plus ou moins rapide que tel autre client. Il y a trop de paramètres autres que le client à prendre à compte pour déterminer la rapidité d'un téléchargement.

- Non, il ne fera pas la même chose. FrostWire est gratuit et opensource. Il n'est pas soumis à la jurisprudence Grokster au même titre que LimeWire.

- Que tu le veuilles ou non, si le client principal d'un réseau restreint l'upload, cela se rapercutera sur le réseau avec la baisse du nombre de fichiers à télécharger. Je maintiens que si LimeWire reste le seul client populaire du réseau Gnutella, et que la restriction des uploads est maintenue, il n'y aura plus rien à télécharger dans quelques temps. C'est de la pure logique. Si tu ne vois pas de modification, c'est que la majorité des gens n'ont pas encore fait la mise à jour vers la version bridée.

Je ne fais que répéter les mêmes arguments une fois de plus, que tu contredis sans les réfuter, ça ne sert plus à grand chose de continuer cette discussion.


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> - Oui LW est plus rentable pour les MP3, non pas parcequ'il est plus rapide, mais parceque les téléchargements débutent instantanément sur les fichiers marqués à plusieurs étoiles. Cependant, il y a moins de sources pour les gros fichiers (applis, divx) sur Gnutella que sur edk.



Tu trouveras en miniature la copie d'écran que j'ai faite ce matin en téléchargeant de la musique classique avec LimeWire Pro. J'ai 10 Méga ce qui me permet d'avoir 
les 81 ko/sec en chargement, ce qui est vraiment une excellente vitesse. Au fait quel débit as-tu ? Tu ne m'as toujours pas répondu.
Je t'ai parlé d'un collègue qui m'a conseillé LimeWire Pro. Il est  webmaster et  a essayé comme moi d'ailleurs d'autres P2P. Et c'est son conseil.

J'ai téléchargé un film divx avec LimeWire Pro. Comme j'ai également eMule avec Virtual PC, j'ai tenté de faire la même chose. C'est finalement LimeWire Pro qui m'a 
fourni ce que je recherchais. 



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> - Non, dsl, je maintiens qu'on ne peut pas dire que tel client est plus ou moins rapide que tel autre client. Il y a trop de paramètres autres que le client à prendre à compte pour déterminer la rapidité d'un téléchargement.



Il y a d'abord la vitesse de l'hôte. Si l'hôte a un modem interne 56 Kbits, je ne pense qu'il puisse me donner les 81 ko/sec obtenus ce matin. Puisque c'est lui qui va déterminer la vitesse à laquelle je vais recevoir combinée bien entendu avec le débit que j'ai. Et également le type de logiciel de P2P.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Non, il ne fera pas la même chose. FrostWire est gratuit et opensource. Il n'est pas soumis à la jurisprudence Grokster au même titre que LimeWire.



Il est vrai que FrostWire demande la permission de ne pas utiliser de licence. Il demande que ce soit aux clients de respecter la législation. C'est ma seconde miniature.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Que tu le veuilles ou non, si le client principal d'un réseau restreint l'upload, cela se repercutera sur le réseau avec la baisse du nombre de fichiers à télécharger. Je maintiens que si LimeWire reste le seul client populaire du réseau Gnutella, et que la restriction des uploads est maintenue, il n'y aura plus rien à télécharger dans quelques temps. C'est de la pure logique. Si tu ne vois pas de modification, c'est que la majorité des gens n'ont pas encore fait la mise à jour vers la version bridée.



Je pense que LimeWire a encore de beaux jours devant lui puisque les choix sont toujours aussi nombreux.
J'ai trouvé FrostWire assez tristounet par rapport à l'interface de LimeWire Pro et les débits sont loin d'être ceux de LimeWire Pro, qui est payant. 
Autant payer un bon P2P, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## dvd (22 Novembre 2005)

comment fait-on pour lancer l'apercu d'un fichier (son ou video) sous emule ou edonkey? j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé! c'est une fonction pratique avec limewire ou aqlite..
amule veut pas s'ouvrir chez moi. je le telecharge et il me dit que le fichier est endommagé..


----------



## Anabys (22 Novembre 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> comment fait-on pour lancer l'apercu d'un fichier (son ou video) sous emule ou edonkey? j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé! c'est une fonction pratique avec limewire ou aqlite..
> amule veut pas s'ouvrir chez moi. je le telecharge et il me dit que le fichier est endommagé..



Dans amule : /usr/bin/open -a VLC.app

Il te faut aMule CSV, je l'ai déjà dit 2 fois dans des threads encore en première page de ce forum, donc fais une recherche si tu veux avoir les liens directs.


----------



## Anabys (22 Novembre 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras en miniature la copie d'écran que j'ai faite ce matin en téléchargeant de la musique classique avec LimeWire Pro. J'ai 10 Méga ce qui me permet d'avoir
> les 81 ko/sec en chargement, ce qui est vraiment une excellente vitesse. Au fait quel débit as-tu ? Tu ne m'as toujours pas répondu.



J'ai 8 méga, ce qui me permet d'exploser ton débit de 81 avec FrostWire. Je pourrais enfoncer le clou en te disant que FrostWire est plus rapide que ton LimeWire Pro, mais je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi et je n'imputerai cela qu'aux sources du fichier au moment où je l'ai téléchargé.







			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé un film divx avec LimeWire Pro. Comme j'ai également eMule avec Virtual PC, j'ai tenté de faire la même chose. C'est finalement LimeWire Pro qui m'a
> fourni ce que je recherchais.



No comment sur le nombre de sources (et surtout sachant que ma recherche sous aMule porte sur un serveur, alors que ta recherche sous LW porte sur le réseau). Il s'agit du même fichier, je précise. Mais encore une fois, ce qui compte n'est pas le nombre de sources mais le nombre de pairs prêts à partager.




Et sur la vitesse bah... donc qu'on arrête de dire que edonkey est lent et qu'il ne dépasse pas les 10 ko/s.








			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'abord la vitesse de l'hôte. Si l'hôte a un modem interne 56 Kbits, je ne pense qu'il puisse me donner les 81 ko/sec obtenus ce matin. Puisque c'est lui qui va déterminer la vitesse à laquelle je vais recevoir combinée bien entendu avec le débit que j'ai. Et également le type de logiciel de P2P.



Cela dépend du nombre d'hôtes. Il n'y en a pas qu'un seul.
Tu as 79 sources et 4 hôtes, et moi 10 hôtes pour 58 sources. Mais c'est vraiment nul LimeWire Pro !!  



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que FrostWire demande la permission de ne pas utiliser de licence. Il demande que ce soit aux clients de respecter la législation. C'est ma seconde miniature.



Oui, cette fonction est issue de LW.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que LimeWire a encore de beaux jours devant lui puisque les choix sont toujours aussi nombreux.



Ca doit faire la 4eme ou la 5eme fois que je le dis, je commence à désespérer là. Allez je réessaye une dernière fois: la restriction de l'upload est dans la dernière version de LW, il faut que les gens fassent une mise à jour pour l'obtenir, les effets ne sont donc pas instantanés mais commenceront à apparaître dans quelques temps si LW reste le client Gnutella majoritaire, et s'il conserve cette restriction.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé FrostWire assez tristounet par rapport à l'interface de LimeWire Pro et les débits sont loin d'être ceux de LimeWire Pro, qui est payant.
> Autant payer un bon P2P, tu ne crois pas ?



L'interface c'est exactement la même.
Les débits... bref... cf les screenshots.

Si je veux payer, je prend un abonnement illimité à newshostings et je dl à à débit constant 100% de ma bande passante, 24H/24, 7J/7.

Tout ça pour dire que si on reprend ton argumentation avec mes screenshots, on en arrive à conclure que FrostWire est plus rapide que LimeWire Pro. Alors que c'est faux, puis qu'il s'agit à très peu de choses près du même client, et qu'il s'agit du même réseau. Je crois que j'ai apporté assez d'arguments dans le sens que FW vaut LW Pro et vice-versa.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 8 méga, ce qui me permet d'exploser ton débit de 81 avec FrostWire. Je pourrais enfoncer le clou en te disant que FrostWire est plus rapide que ton LimeWire Pro, mais je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi et je n'imputerai cela qu'aux sources du fichier au moment où je l'ai téléchargé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voulai démontrer que la vitesse était importante avec LimeWire PRO sans vouloir absolument avoir et montrer une vitesse de chargement très très importante. 

Néammoins avec mes 10 Méga, je suis arrivé à avoir 15 sources et 10 hôtes. Donc  le rapport est plus important, ce qui veut dire que LimeWire PRO est plus efficace. Et surtout une vitesse de 219 ko/seconde en chargement. Ce qui est une vitesse très supérieure à ce que tu as pu avoir. 

Tu trouveras en miniature ma copie d'écran le prouvant.

Dans un premier temps, j'ai téléchargé la version gratuite de LimeWire ce qui est le cas également de FrostWire. 
Par rapport aux P2P que j'avais c'était beaucoup plus rapide. J'ai testé d'abord, puis les résultats le démontrent j'ai acheté LimeWire PRO parce qu'il est meilleur et plus rapide que la version de LimeWire gratuite.


----------



## Anabys (24 Novembre 2005)

Je comprend maintenant pourquoi tu as mis tant de temps à répondre. Tu as dû attendre plusieurs jours pour prendre le screenshot ultime... Cool... Je t'avais juste mis les screens et explications associées pour te démontrer que ton argumentation concernant la vitesse était fausse. Le fait que tu balances un autre screenshot prouve que tu n'as rien compris à mes explications, pourant répétées à chaque message, et confirme en plus ma thèse. Je ne vais pas répéter encore une fois, j'en ai marre, si tu ne comprends pas qu'une telle différence n'est pas imputable au client mais à l'état du réseau et aux pairs au moment du téléchargement, ça ne sert à rien de continuer. Je maintiens que LW Pro et FrostWire donnent les mêmes résultats, tout comme une Rolex de tel modèle bracelet cuir à 5 Keuro donne aussi bien l'heure qu'une Rolex du même modèle en or massif avec diams, émeraudes et rubis de partout à 50 Keuro.


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend maintenant pourquoi tu as mis tant de temps à répondre. Tu as dû attendre plusieurs jours pour prendre le screenshot ultime...



Tu as beaucoup de chances d'être encore étudiant ce que je ne suis plus. Tu as plus de temps que j'en aie.



			
				Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Cool... Je t'avais juste mis les screens et explications associées pour te démontrer que ton argumentation concernant la vitesse était fausse. Le fait que tu balances un autre screenshot prouve que tu n'as rien compris à mes explications, pourant répétées à chaque message, et confirme en plus ma thèse. Je ne vais pas répéter encore une fois, j'en ai marre, si tu ne comprends pas qu'une telle différence n'est pas imputable au client mais à l'état du réseau et aux pairs au moment du téléchargement, ça ne sert à rien de continuer. Je maintiens que LW Pro et FrostWire donnent les mêmes résultats, tout comme une Rolex de tel modèle bracelet cuir à 5 Keuro donne aussi bien l'heure qu'une Rolex du même modèle en or massif avec diams, émeraudes et rubis de partout à 50 Keuro.



Je comprends ton argumentation et je dirais même ta thèse arguant que l'état du réseau est important pour la vitesse. Ce que je ne conteste pas.

Néammoins LimeWire PRO et notamment sa version  4.9.37  possède des éléments que FrostWire n'a pas. Ce sont ceux-là: 

- Des connexions au réseau plus rapides que jamais. Parce qu'il utilise une architecture de recherche appelée "UDP Host Caches", LimeWire démarre et se connecte plus rapidement que jamais ! (ce que tu as remarqué)

- Des téléchargements parallélisés ("swarms") à partir d'hôtes multiples afin d'accroître la vitesse de chargement des fichiers

- Se connecte au réseau en utilisant GwebCache, un système de Connexion distribué

- Une technologie "UltraPeer" unique permettant l'optimisation de la bande passante

D'où les téléchargements à vitesse Turbo.
Je joins à nouveau en miniature une autre copie d'écran avec une vitesse de 252 ko/seconde.

Tu donnais une comparaison entre "une Rolex de tel modèle bracelet cuir à 5 Keuro donne aussi bien l'heure qu'une Rolex du même modèle en or massif avec diams, émeraudes et rubis de partout à 50 Keuro."

LimeWire PRO permet des chargements comme FrostWire le fait également, mais en étant plus efficace et sutout plus rapide.


----------



## Tony 06 (25 Novembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas pour me mêler de la discussion Anabys-Jean Miche, mais je voudrais faire 2 remarques :

1) Ce n'est pas (non plus) pour lui passer de la pommade, mais vu le degré de pratique et l'expérience de Anabis, on peut le croire (cf ses différents posts sur le P2P)...
2) Au sujet de LimeWire, on peut très bien accepter de le payer (je l'ai fait moi-même au début de l'année), mais il faudrait être masochiste pour payer un programme COMPORTANT UN SPYWARE... En effet, des développeurs de l'équipe LW se sont désolidarisés de leurs collègues justement à cause de cette raison, et ont créé FROSTWIRE, qui est un clone parfait de LW, (ceci pour répondre à ceux qui trouvent des différences de présentation entre les 2), mais garanti SANS spyware... Alors je crois que, dans ces conditions, les considérations de vitesse deviennent secondaires...

Salutations à tous...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2005)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il y a Limewire qui fonctionne sur mac (même si ce n'est pas très rapide, il y a beaucoup de trucs à télécharger)



Pas très rapide limewire ??? Suivant ce que je télécharge légalement, pour ma 512 ko il pointe souvent vers les 300/400 ko...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2005)

Pardon, je n'avais pas lu la suite de la discussion...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai aMule, mais pas sous cette forme graphique, (enfin, sans la bulle avec la mascotte et les deux flèches verte et bleue) tu peux m'aider à la trouver stp ? ou alors elle n'est pas utilisable sur mon iBook peut-être ?


----------



## Anabys (25 Novembre 2005)

Jeam-Miche, je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens ces informations, mais c'est complètement faux. FrostWire est un clone de LimeWire, il utilise exactement les mêmes technologies. La seule différence est le nombre d'ultrapeers auxquels il se connecte par défaut. Les ultrapairs étant reliés entre eux, l'incidence est minime. Et de toute façon, on peut rajouter des connexions manuellement.


----------



## Anabys (25 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aMule, mais pas sous cette forme graphique, (enfin, sans la bulle avec la mascotte et les deux flèches verte et bleue) tu peux m'aider à la trouver stp ? ou alors elle n'est pas utilisable sur mon iBook peut-être ?



C'est un Widget pour DashBoard que tu peux trouver ici : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/networking_security/amuleinfoswidget.html


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2005)

Tony 06 a dit:
			
		

> Au sujet de LimeWire, on peut très bien accepter de le payer (je l'ai fait moi-même au début de l'année), mais il faudrait être masochiste pour payer un programme COMPORTANT UN SPYWARE... En effet, des développeurs de l'équipe LW se sont désolidarisés de leurs collègues justement à cause de cette raison, et ont créé FROSTWIRE, qui est un clone parfait de LW, (ceci pour répondre à ceux qui trouvent des différences de présentation entre les 2), mais garanti SANS spyware... Alors je crois que, dans ces conditions, les considérations de vitesse deviennent secondaires...



Tu as l'air de dire qu'il y a des spywares avec LimeWire. Voilà un copier-coller issu du site de LimeWire :

"Q : LimeWire comporte-t-il des espiogiciels ("Spyware") ?

R : : *La version 4.0 de LimeWire ne comporte AUCUN type de logiciels annexes quels qu'ils soient*. Il se peut, en revanche, que certaines des versions plus anciennes de LimeWire en présentent. Nous ne considérons pas que ce logiciel soit un "espiogiciel" puisqu'il ne reporte aucune information personelle. Il n'est pas demandé à nos utilisateurs de télécharger le logiciel bien que ceci aide au défraiement de nos coûts. Vous pouvez également acheter LimeWire PRO, la version sans publicité, qui est, elle, offerte avec un support technique via e-mail. "

Je ne pense que ce soit à ce niveau qu'il y ait eu des divergences entre développeurs. Voilà le lien direct à ce sujet sur le support de LimeWire:

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/faq.shtml#sec2 

et le tableau récapitulatif qui fait la différence entre les 2 versions, la gratuite et PRO qui est la plus sûre bien entendu :

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/download.shtml

La personne qui m'a conseillé LimeWire PRO est webmaster et a un PC en plus.
Tu penses bien que son conseil est bon et justifié.
Quand à moi, je pense que ceux qui suivent mes différentes interventions concernant Virtual PC ou autres, savent que mes conseils sont plutôt bons.

Je te laisse même un lien d'un modérateur à ce sujet me concernant:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3209666&postcount=6


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Widget pour DashBoard que tu peux trouver ici : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/networking_security/amuleinfoswidget.html



grand merci, rien que ce widget me donne envie de passer sous 10.4, tellement aMule est moche )


----------



## Anabys (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon moi j'arrête là. Pour ceux qui liront ce thread dans le futur, voilà mon conseil, après c'est à vous de voir => ne gaspillez pas votre argent en achetant LimeWire Pro, téléchargez FrostWire qui est gratuit et opensource.


----------



## kathy h (25 Novembre 2005)

installe azureus


----------



## Anabys (26 Novembre 2005)

Azureus n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Lime/FrostWire.
BitTorrent n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Gnutella.


----------



## kathy h (26 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Azureus n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Lime/FrostWire.
> BitTorrent n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Gnutella.




 pour "azureus " c'était une vane, histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, mais bon c'est loupé


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour "azureus " c'était une vane, histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, mais bon c'est loupé



Je n'ai rien connu de plus néfaste que la libéralisation de l'humour pour les femmes !


----------



## kathy h (27 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien connu de plus néfaste que la libéralisation de l'humour pour les femmes !




moi si : pour les hommes


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi si : pour les hommes



Comment ça se fait que tu me connais si bien ?


----------



## rok (27 Novembre 2005)

vous connaisser aqlite ?


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> vous connaisser aqlite ?



non c'est quoi? un dentifrice ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non c'est quoi? un dentifrice ?



non, un nouveau programme de régime


----------



## lillemax59 (28 Novembre 2005)

impossible de lancer amule  ?  qq a t il une solution.  Merci


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Novembre 2005)

lillemax59 a dit:
			
		

> impossible de lancer amule  ?  qq a t il une solution.  Merci



C'est un peu flou comme question... Peux-tu préciser le contexte, ta machine, sa version, cele d'aMule stp ? As-tu vérifié sur le forum si un fil ne traitait pas déjà du sujet ?


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu flou comme question... Peux-tu préciser le contexte, ta machine, sa version, cele d'aMule stp ? As-tu vérifié sur le forum si un fil ne traitait pas déjà du sujet ?




et surtout n'oublie pas de préciser la marque de tes caleçons sinon on ne pourra pas t'aider


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et surtout n'oublie pas de préciser la marque de tes caleçons sinon on ne pourra pas t'aider



Dim Skin pour moi, allez faisons connaissance


----------



## rok (28 Novembre 2005)

aqlite est super mais le sul probleme c que souvent comme les gars en face on pas un bon debit et bas c pas toujours top (moi avec le 512ko/s je prend 250 ko/s quand sa marche bien)


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Dim Skin pour moi, allez faisons connaissance



désolée ce n'est pas à toi que je posais cette question


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> aqlite est super mais le sul probleme c que souvent comme les gars en face on pas un bon debit et bas c pas toujours top (moi avec le 512ko/s je prend 250 ko/s quand sa marche bien)



250 Ko !! et tu ne trouves pas ça super et bien ! 
donne nous un lien pour ce soft , il est compatible Tiger ?


----------



## Tony 06 (28 Novembre 2005)

Pour Jean-Miche : quant à l'existence ou non d'un spyware dans LW, peut-être que les choses ont changé à présent... Moi, je me méfierais quand-même... Sans rancune ! 
Pour les autres, surtout ceux qui utilisent mlMac : j'ai découvert xDonkey ! Son grand point fort c'est qu'il utilise le même daemon : mlnet, mais contrairement à mlMac, une NOUVELLE version, et là, c'est fabuleux : plus d'arrêt apres qq heures de téléchargement, et surtout, au redémarrage, on ne se retrouve plus avec des téléchargements amputés ! Ce qui compense sa (légère) plus grande lenteur par rapport à mlMac... Et cerise sur le gâteau : en Français SVP, et avec un mode d'emploi de A à Z, très bien fait... Qu'on se le dise !!!  Allez y jeter un coup d'oeil : http://xdonkey.macdk.net/


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Novembre 2005)

Tony 06 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Jean-Miche : quant à l'existence ou non d'un spyware dans LW, peut-être que les choses ont changé à présent... Moi, je me méfierais quand-même... Sans rancune !



Je t'ai répondu déjà mais je peux remettre le lien direct de ma réponse :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3511431&postcount=52


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> 250 Ko !! et tu ne trouves pas ça super et bien !
> donne nous un lien pour ce soft , il est compatible Tiger ?



il est compatible pour tous en grso et il est sur telecharger.fr  les 250 ko/s c'est quand le gars en face a une bonne conection et surtout que tu laise toute ta bande passante

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/connection/fiches/28355.html


----------



## kathy h (29 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> il est compatible pour tous en grso et il est sur telecharger.fr  les 250 ko/s c'est quand le gars en face a une bonne conection et surtout que tu laise toute ta bande passante
> 
> http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/connection/fiches/28355.html



merci pour le lien je vais l'essayer ( pour télécharger de la musique libre de droit biensûr ) 


ça ne marche pas, quand je l'ouvre il me demande" java 1.4.1 "que j'ai déjà pourtant ( j'ai même java 1.4.2 , enfin j'ai la version qui a été proposée il n'y a pas longtemps via Mise à jour de logiciel ) je ne vais donc pas télécharger une ancienne version de java pour faire fonctionner ce soft, tant pis 
quelle est ta configuration au fait ? quelle est ta version de java ?


----------



## Tony 06 (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien je vais l'essayer ( pour télécharger de la musique libre de droit biensûr )
> 
> 
> ça ne marche pas, quand je l'ouvre il me demande" java 1.4.1 "que j'ai déjà pourtant ( j'ai même java 1.4.2 , enfin j'ai la version qui a été proposée il n'y a pas longtemps via Mise à jour de logiciel ) je ne vais donc pas télécharger une ancienne version de java pour faire fonctionner ce soft, tant pis
> quelle est ta configuration au fait ? quelle est ta version de java ?



Pareil pour moi... J'aimerais pourtant essayer, car 250 ko/s (même 200...) c'est décoiffant par rapport à tous les logiciels que j'ai essayé !  

Merci de nous éclairer davantage !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> désolée ce n'est pas à toi que je posais cette question



Ah, je sais, mais je l'ai quand même placé


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> 250 Ko !! et tu ne trouves pas ça super et bien !
> donne nous un lien pour ce soft , il est compatible Tiger ?



Oui, je suis d'accord avec kathy (on est intime désormais), 250 pour 512 Ko/s, c'est vraiment bien !


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

et bas en fait j'ai mac os x 1,2,7 et le reste je sais pas des trucs plutot recent mais comme c'est l'ordi de mon pere je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a dessus mais en tous cas moi sa marche tres bien


----------



## Tony 06 (29 Novembre 2005)

Avis à tous ceux qui ont eu des problèmes pour démarrer acqlite : il faut aller le télécharger directement sur son site : http://acqlite.sourceforge.net/ et là, ça marche sans problème !


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

alors, verdict ?
Le débit est vraiment sympathique ?


----------



## Anabys (29 Novembre 2005)

Pour le débit ça va, par contre pour le reste il est pas encore très complet :/


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

moi je trouve tous ce que je cherche dessus quand il ya des connectés


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, 
bon finalement, on ne sait toujours pas quel est le meilleur logiciel de P2P gratuit ! ni payant d'ailleurs !


----------



## Anabys (29 Novembre 2005)

Non mais on sait qu'il n'y a pas de "meilleur" logiciel P2P :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (29 Novembre 2005)

Tony 06 a dit:
			
		

> Avis à tous ceux qui ont eu des problèmes pour démarrer acqlite : il faut aller le télécharger directement sur son site : http://acqlite.sourceforge.net/ et là, ça marche sans problème !



et il y a un mode d'emploi quelque part ?  ( perso j'utilse azureus ou bitTorrent donc je ne suis pas trop habituée aux autres  réseau )

EDit : j'ai lancé le soft ( bon en tout cas en le téléchargeant sur  sourceforge au moins il fonctionne)  mais ce n'est pas trop mon truc ce genre de logiciel, en fait il faut mettre des fichiers à disposition si j'ai bien compris , or je télécharge surtout de la musique sur des sites légaux comme jemendon.com donc je ne partage rien, BitTorrent est donc parfait pour moi.


----------



## Anabys (29 Novembre 2005)

T'inquiete, Gnutella c'est très simple, rien à configurer et pas de port à rediriger (UPnP par défaut). Tu ouvres le soft, tu attends 5 secondes que ça se connecte, et c'est parti.


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et il y a un mode d'emploi quelque part ? ( perso j'utilse azureus ou bitTorrent donc je ne suis pas trop habituée aux autres réseau )
> 
> EDit : j'ai lancé le soft ( bon en tout cas en le téléchargeant sur sourceforge au moins il fonctionne) mais ce n'est pas trop mon truc ce genre de logiciel, en fait il faut mettre des fichiers à disposition si j'ai bien compris , or je télécharge surtout de la musique sur des sites légaux comme jemendon.com donc je ne partage rien, BitTorrent est donc parfait pour moi.



c'est n'importe quoi car moi je partage rien et j'ai des telechargement. sinon pour telecharger il suffit de taper dans la barre en haut le nom de la chose recherché


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> c'est n'importe quoi car moi je partage rien



Il y a qq chose qui a du m'échapper dans le concept de ces logiciels de partage


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

dison que en fait c'est l'ordi de boulot de mon pere donc a part les statistique sur le nombre de gars qui on une arme sur eux dans un college pommé y a rien


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

il me semblait qu'on partageait ce qu'on téléchargeait...  
Cela dit, c'est interressant les stats, on peut faire des thèses avec !


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

ouasi ba tu a pas vu l'ordi car tu serait degouter lol

sinon ce n'est pas le cas le partage je le pensai aussi au debut mais en fait non ou sinon c'est que pendant que tu telecharge un gars prend a partir de toi la meme chose mais c'est tous.

hs: vous avez regarder mots croisé pendant les emeutes ?


----------



## Anabys (29 Novembre 2005)

Le niveau baisse là :x


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

désolé de participer...


----------



## Anabys (30 Novembre 2005)

Je parlais pas de ta participation en fait 
Ce que tu dis est tout à fait juste d'ailleurs.


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

ça va alors, je suis rassuré !!


----------



## Psygod (30 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Sur le premier point:
> Non LimeWire n'est pas plus rapide que les autres clients.



Et si !! :love:

200 k/s avec LimeWire Pro (2048) et pas plus de 50 k/s pour Xdonkey


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Novembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Et si !! :love:
> 200 k/s avec LimeWire Pro (2048) et pas plus de 50 k/s pour Xdonkey



J'ai eu 252 ko/s avec LimeWire PRO.
Je donne le lien le prouvant :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3511142&postcount=45


----------



## Anabys (30 Novembre 2005)

Vous me faites marrer avec vos comparatifs de débit. Psygod ce n'est pas parce que tu ne sais pas paramétrer edk pour exploiter ton entière bande passante qu'il est plus lent que gnutella. Et puis faudrait peut être lire tout le thread aussi...

Allez, sans rancune, "i2hub" à 6,63 Gbps.


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> ouasi ba tu a pas vu l'ordi car tu serait degouter lol
> 
> sinon ce n'est pas le cas le partage je le pensai aussi au debut mais en fait non ou sinon c'est que pendant que tu telecharge un gars prend a partir de toi la meme chose mais c'est tous.
> 
> hs: vous avez regarder mots croisé pendant les emeutes ?



oui mais c'est interdit , même si le partage a lieu pendant que tu télécharges.

enfin ce qui est interdit ce n'est pas le partage de fichiers légaux biensûr mais celui de fichiers soumis aux droits d'auteur 


Or dans la plus part des logiciels de P2P ( en tous cas pour les clients BitTorrent)  tu ne peux pas empêcher l'upload, tu peux juste le limiter  donc ....

ET en plus en France le téléchargement ( de fichiers dits illégaux)  reste illégal de toute manière ... grrrrr


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on sait qu'il n'y a pas de "meilleur" logiciel P2P :rateau:



Outre les comparatifs de vitesse de download, il doit bien y avoir une base pour comparer l'ergonomie, la facilité de configuration pour obtenir les meilleurs débits, la beauté de l'interface, et d'autres critères...
Anabys, pourquoi ne pas créer un lien où, comme tu sembles toucher ta bille à ce sujet, tu nous ferais un comparatif (ou en tout cas évoquerais les avantages et inconvénients) des logiciels et nous expliquerais sur aMule ou Edonkey ou d'autres comment utiliser la bande passante au plus haut de son potentiel ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est interdit , même si le partage a lieu pendant que tu télécharges.
> 
> enfin ce qui est interdit ce n'est pas le partage de fichiers légaux biensûr mais celui de fichiers soumis aux droits d'auteur
> 
> ...



La jurisprudence française interdit surtout la vente sur support des fichiers téléchargés ! (et le partage aussi non ?)


----------



## kathy h (30 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Outre les comparatifs de vitesse de download, il doit bien y avoir une base pour comparer l'ergonomie, la facilité de configuration pour obtenir les meilleurs débits, la beauté de l'interface, et d'autres critères...
> Anabys, pourquoi ne pas créer un lien où, comme tu sembles toucher ta bille à ce sujet, tu nous ferais un comparatif (ou en tout cas évoquerais les avantages et inconvénients) des logiciels et nous expliquerais sur aMule ou Edonkey ou d'autres comment utiliser la bande passante au plus haut de son potentiel ?



attention qyue cela ne devienne pas hors Chartes


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2005)

Comme le rappelle kathy h, nous sommes sans cesse sur le fil du rasoir avec ce genre de sujet, et tout cela est toujours très délicat. Le P2P n'est pas illégal, du moins pas encore. En revanche, l'échange de fichiers soumis à des copyright, à des droits d'auteur, lui, l'est. La charte est explicite à se sujet. En cas de problème, MacGeneration peut directement être engagé par les propos tenus sur ses espaces de discussion.

Ce sujet sera immédiatement fermé s'il tombe dans ces travers.


----------



## Psygod (30 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faites marrer avec vos comparatifs de débit. Psygod ce n'est pas parce que tu ne sais pas paramétrer edk pour exploiter ton entière bande passante qu'il est plus lent que gnutella. Et puis faudrait peut être lire tout le thread aussi...
> 
> Allez, sans rancune, "i2hub" à 6,63 Gbps.



Ben alors prouve moi que tu télécharges à plus de 200 k/s (par fichier) avec Xdonkey ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> attention qyue cela ne devienne pas hors Chartes



Quoi, on ne peut pas télécharger des contenus légaux en dehors de la ville de Chartres ? Bizarre


----------



## Serial Lover (30 Novembre 2005)

Je me permets d'interrompre votre petit combat de coqs  mais rassurez-vous c'est pour le relancer illico : quel est à votre avis le meilleur lecteur (téléchargeable gratuitement) de format divx pour mac ?


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

vlc
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Anabys (30 Novembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Outre les comparatifs de vitesse de download, il doit bien y avoir une base pour comparer l'ergonomie, la facilité de configuration pour obtenir les meilleurs débits, la beauté de l'interface, et d'autres critères...
> Anabys, pourquoi ne pas créer un lien où, comme tu sembles toucher ta bille à ce sujet, tu nous ferais un comparatif (ou en tout cas évoquerais les avantages et inconvénients) des logiciels et nous expliquerais sur aMule ou Edonkey ou d'autres comment utiliser la bande passante au plus haut de son potentiel ?


Oui, pour des clients d'un même réseau on peu en effet comparer les données annexes comme l'ergonomie et le look&feel du logiciel. Mais je veux dire -et je l'ai dit plus clairement au début du thread- que comparer deux logiciels appartenant à des réseaux différents, comme eMule et LimeWire, n'est pas pertinent.

Pour un rapide comparatif (mais très rapide...) entre les réseaux, c'est déjà fait, et c'est par là. J'estime que chaque réseau, de par sa structure et son mode de fonctionnement, est approprié pour un certain type de partage. J'estime à ce titre que Gnutella et FastTrack sont plus adaptés au transfert de petits fichiers (_avantage_: le téléchargement commence immédiatement dans la plupart du temps, on ne perd pas pas 20 minutes en file d'attente pour télécharger le MP3 en 3 minutes ; _inconvénient_: pérennité des sources); alors que eDK et BitTorrent sont plus orientés vers les gros téléchargements comme les DivX (avantages/inconvénients réciproques et inversés).

Concernant l'optimisation, c'est assez difficile. Pour exploiter au maximum un client comme mldonkey, par exemple, il faut avoir une connaissance très poussée des technologies réseau et du fonctionnment du réseau edk. Ca serait trop long et trop complexe à expliquer ici. Néanmoins, je peux donner quelques indications, mais sans les expliquer puisque ça serait trop long. Pour aMule qui est très très lent dans sa configuration par défaut (c'est indéniable!), il faut faire quelques modifications. Je prend l'exemple de ma configuration, avec une ligne ADSL 8 MB down / 1 MB up.

Connexion > Limites de la bande passante
Réception: 0 (= illimité)
Emission: 40
Allocation de slots: 30
Emission+allocation doit être un peu inférieur à la capacité d'upload de la connexion, pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser d'autres logiciels qui nécessitent une connexion internet, sans s'arracher les cheveux. L'allocation des slots est très importante, puisque si le débit est trop bas, le logiciel ne gèrera ps efficacement les files d'attente. C'est même à ce titre plus important que la vitesse d'émission.

Connexion > capacités de la ligne
On s'en tape, ce n'est que pour les stats.

Max de sources par fichier > Limite dure: 1500
Limites de connexion > connexions maxi: 3000
Pour ceux deux valeurs, on peut mettre un peu moins, ça ne nuira pas. Il ne faut cependant pas tomber dans l'extrême des valeurs par défaut qui sont souvent ridicules (genre 500 connexions... clairement pas assez si on a 15 téléchargements en cours).

Tweaks centraux
Nouvelles connexions maxi par 5 secondes: 50
(Très important, par contre ne pas mettre beaucoup plus, sinon ça serait contre productif, et bye la bande passante)
Taille du tampon: 1.080.000
Taille de la file d'attente d'émission: 2000
(voire moins)

Ces réglages conviennent pour ma connexion, mais ils ne sont pas optimisés. En les optimisant le gain serait certain, mais minime, et j'ai la flême de sortir la calculette... En tout cas, si vous avez la même bande passante que moi, essayez les réglages par défaut et essayez ceux-ci, et vous verrez la différence, je vous le garantis.


@modos
Il ne faut pas tomber dans la paranoïa non plus. Ce qui est illégal est le fait de fournir du contenu qui n'est pas libre de droits, que ce soit en le vendant ou en le mettant à disposition par upload dans un logiciel de P2P. Partant de là, il serait illégal de mettre des liens directs vers des torrents, par exemple. L'incitation, l'apologie, etc, sont également illicites. Mais en parler, ça ne l'est pas. En parler simplement, du point de vue technique, dire "telle ou telle chose, faite de cette manière exactement, est illégale" n'est pas illégal. Sinon il n'y aurait plus de cours de droit pénal dans les amphis depuis longtemps...


----------



## Tony 06 (30 Novembre 2005)

Le mode d'emploi de xDonkey, très bien fait (look & feel Apple !) et en français svp, est dans le menu AIDE, dans la... barre des menus ! Bonne découverte !


----------



## Anabys (1 Décembre 2005)

Il est quand même insuffisant pour bien paramétrer le logiciel.


----------



## kathy h (1 Décembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, on ne peut pas télécharger des contenus légaux en dehors de la ville de Chartres ? Bizarre



bon OK j'ai fait une fautre de frappe en ajoutant un s à "charte" mais de là à en profiter


----------



## kathy h (1 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme le rappelle kathy h, nous sommes sans cesse sur le fil du rasoir avec ce genre de sujet, et tout cela est toujours très délicat. Le P2P n'est pas illégal, du moins pas encore. En revanche, l'échange de fichiers soumis à des copyright, à des droits d'auteur, lui, l'est. La charte est explicite à se sujet. En cas de problème, MacGeneration peut directement être engagé par les propos tenus sur ses espaces de discussion.
> 
> Ce sujet sera immédiatement fermé s'il tombe dans ces travers.



C'est quand même bien hypocrite tout ça puisqu'il suffit de rappeller dans son post que l'on télécharge des fichiers légaux , donc non soumis à des copyright,  pour ne pas être hors charte; toutefois dés que l'on parle de vitesse on est effectivement à la limite car si on a besoin de vitesse c'est pour télécharger de gros fichiers, ( les fichiers MP3 que l'on trouve sur les sites de musique libre font quelques MO à tout casser )  et hormis le fim des vacances de sa cousine  Berthe à la Bourboule, qui tout au plus fera 200 Mo , on se demande bien quels autres fichiers " légaux" peuvent être si gros qu'il nous faut de la vitesse et toujours plus......


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas tomber dans la paranoïa non plus. Ce qui est illégal est le fait de fournir du contenu qui n'est pas libre de droits, que ce soit en le vendant ou en le mettant à disposition par upload dans un logiciel de P2P. Partant de là, il serait illégal de mettre des liens directs vers des torrents, par exemple. L'incitation, l'apologie, etc, sont également illicites. Mais en parler, ça ne l'est pas. En parler simplement, du point de vue technique, dire "telle ou telle chose, faite de cette manière exactement, est illégale" n'est pas illégal. Sinon il n'y aurait plus de cours de droit pénal dans les amphis depuis longtemps...



C'est en substance ce que je disais. A savoir que l'on peut discuter, débattre des problèmes que le P2P pose actuellement. Dans ce cas, le forum Réagissez serait alors plus approprié pour ce genre de débats. Ici, on aborde les problèmes et questions techniques relatifs aux logiciels de P2P; la limite en est d'autant plus ténue qu'elle peut aisément être franchie.



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bien hypocrite tout ça puisqu'il suffit de rappeller dans son post que l'on télécharge des fichiers légaux , donc non soumis à des copyright, pour ne pas être hors charte; toutefois dés que l'on parle de vitesse on est effectivement à la limite car si on a besoin de vitesse c'est pour télécharger de gros fichiers, ( les fichiers MP3 que l'on trouve sur les sites de musique libre font quelques MO à tout casser ) et hormis le fim des vacances de sa cousine Berthe à la Bourboule, qui tout au plus fera 200 Mo , on se demande bien quels autres fichiers " légaux" peuvent être si gros qu'il nous faut de la vitesse et toujours plus......



On accorde toujours le bénéfice du doute au posteur, tant qu'il ne franchit pas la limite clairement établie. Inutile non plus d'en faire trop, en en remettant trois couches pour expliquer qu'on télécharge bien des fichiers légaux.


----------



## kathy h (1 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On accorde toujours le bénéfice du doute au posteur, tant qu'il ne franchit pas la limite clairement établie. Inutile non plus d'en faire trop, en en remettant trois couches pour expliquer qu'on télécharge bien des fichiers légaux.



merci du conseil on y pensera


----------



## Tony 06 (1 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même insuffisant pour bien paramétrer le logiciel.



Je voulais parler d'un utilisateur "lambda"... Mais toi, t es "hors concours" !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon OK j'ai fait une fautre de frappe en ajoutant un s à "charte" mais de là à en profiter



Je suis sûr que tu aimes bien les casse-pieds


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bien hypocrite tout ça puisqu'il suffit de rappeller dans son post que l'on télécharge des fichiers légaux , donc non soumis à des copyright,  pour ne pas être hors charte; toutefois dés que l'on parle de vitesse on est effectivement à la limite car si on a besoin de vitesse c'est pour télécharger de gros fichiers, ( les fichiers MP3 que l'on trouve sur les sites de musique libre font quelques MO à tout casser )  et hormis le fim des vacances de sa cousine  Berthe à la Bourboule, qui tout au plus fera 200 Mo , on se demande bien quels autres fichiers " légaux" peuvent être si gros qu'il nous faut de la vitesse et toujours plus......



Bon, arrêtez-moi si je me trompe : la justice française n'a-t-elle pas relaxée des utilisateurs de logiciels P2P ayant téléchargés des contenus à copyright sous prétexte que ces fichiers n'étaient destinés à rien d'autres qu'à une utilisation strictement personnelle ? La justice française fait donc le distingo puisqu'elle condamne régulièrement des pirates, qui ont le mauvais goût de vendre des contenus copyrightés.
Or, si je ne me trompe pas, le flou entre contenus légaux et illégaux ne seraient-ils pas entretenus afin de justement ne pas répandre dans le public la jurisprudence à ce sujet ?
Donc, techniquement, parler de vitesse de connexion ne devrait pas être un problème et on devrait rester dans les frontières tant qu'on ne fait pas l'apologie du piratage à but lucratif !


----------



## kathy h (1 Décembre 2005)

la jurisprudence est partagée actuellement ( c'est le cas de le dire  ) et certains Tribunaux ont relaxé quand il n'y avait pas d'upload , alors que d'autres non.

le problème  c'est qu'avec la plus part des logiciels ( je parle pour le réseau Bittorent, le seul que je connaisse )  il est impossible de téléchager sans partager en même temps les fichiers que l'on télécharge, tout au plus on peut limiter  l'upload mais c'est tout.


----------



## rok (1 Décembre 2005)

c'est pour cela que je pense que acqlite est pas mal fait


----------



## Le Visiteur (1 Décembre 2005)

Un grand merci à ANABYS pour les infos pertinentes sur amule. Par contre la discussion, ou peut être le combat dixit SERIAL LOVER, avec JEAN-MICHE, à la longue ca gave un peu !!

Chacun son avis et libre choix à tous !!!

A propos d'amule, je ne télécharge qu'à 5ko/s (iBook G4). Y-a-t'il une configuration spécifique de l'ordi pour augmenter le débit ?? En dehors de la qualité de la ligne !! 

Sur Myst - Wikipédia, j'ai lu que la version Myst (donc le premier opus) n'est pas compatible avec OS X !? Impossible donc de l'utiliser pour moi ?????

Et cabos quand penses-tu ? "Maître Yoda"(ANABYS)   
Merci, à +.


----------



## Anabys (1 Décembre 2005)

Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci à ANABYS pour les infos pertinentes sur amule.


De rien 



			
				Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la discussion, ou peut être le combat dixit SERIAL LOVER, avec JEAN-MICHE, à la longue ca gave un peu !!


Je te le fais pas dire :rateau:



			
				Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'amule, je ne télécharge qu'à 5ko/s (iBook G4). Y-a-t'il une configuration spécifique de l'ordi pour augmenter le débit ?? En dehors de la qualité de la ligne !!


En théorie, il y a toujours des options système à modifier, mais c'est compliqué et dangereux, alors mieux vaut ne pas en parler ici. De toute façon, ça ne concerne pas directement amule, et ce n'est donc pas le sujet. 

Pour amule lui même, à part la configuration avancée du logiciel décrite ci-dessus, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire. Il faut quand même vérifier qu'on est bien connecté à LowID, sinon le débit ne suivra pas c'est certain. 

En outre, il y a quelques règles générales à se fixer et à respecter, comme par exemple de laisser quelques fichiers  mais pas trop en upload (pour obtenir des crédits de download), de ne pas télécharger trop de fichiers à la loi, de bien choisir les fichiers téléchargés (en fonction du nombre de sources notamment), de bien régler les priorités, de savoir utiliser les A4AF de manière opportune, etc.



			
				Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> Et cabos quand penses-tu ? "Maître Yoda"(ANABYS)


Je ne l'ai jamais vraiment utilisé. Juste testé pour voir à quoi il ressemble. Il ne présente à mon avis que deux avantages majeurs face à Lime/FrostWire: 1) il se connecte à plus d'ultrapeers par défaut, 2) il est natif osx, contrairement à Lime/FrostWire qui est en Java et passe par la JVM (pour les petites config...). 

Mais pour le reste, il a moins d'options que LimeWire, et je trouve l'interface vraiment moins pratique (mais c'est une question de goût et d'habitude, je l'admet). 

Il n'y a cependant pas d'élément vraiment rédhibitoire dans ce logiciel. Il est pas mal, il peut tout à fait être utilisé. Par contre, le petit Acqlite est un clone de Cabos, et il est largement plus buggé. Alors si je devais choisir entre les deux, je prendrai Cabos sans hésiter. Mais pour l'instant je reste sur FrostWire.


----------



## Le Visiteur (2 Décembre 2005)

Re merci, ça devient une habitude, pour le lien "quelques règles générales".  Pas évident, pour le néophite que je suis, de tout comprendre !!  Mais bon, faut bien si mettre un jour.
Et pour Myst, tu sèches ? Je télécharge Myst 1 fr.nrg, judicieux où pas ??


----------



## Anabys (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour Myst je n'en sais rien... tu sais moi les jeux...
Si elle n'est pas compatible Mac tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser, sauf avec VPC. Mais les jeux sous VPC c'est pas vraiment le top. Et puis ce jeux est vieux (époque de Win95, nan ?), et c'est pas dit qu'il fonctionne même sous WinXP...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Décembre 2005)

Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> Re merci, ça devient une habitude, pour le lien "quelques règles générales".  Pas évident, pour le néophite que je suis, de tout comprendre !!  Mais bon, faut bien si mettre un jour.
> Et pour Myst, tu sèches ? Je télécharge Myst 1 fr.nrg, judicieux où pas ??



Non, pas judicieux si c'est un fichier avec des droits d'auteurs. Attention s'il-te-plaît à ce que tu dis sur ce forum, attention à ne pas faire -même involontairement- l'apologie du téléchargement illégal.


----------



## Le Visiteur (3 Décembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas judicieux si c'est un fichier avec des droits d'auteurs. Attention s'il-te-plaît à ce que tu dis sur ce forum, attention à ne pas faire -même involontairement- l'apologie du téléchargement illégal.



L'apologie du téléchargement illégal !!!!!    Oh la la me voilà passé du côté obscure de la force. Sans même m'en apercevoir !?!

Maintenant, je suis prêt à lire tes infos, voir tes conseils. Ne diabolise pas trop vite, et utilise, DANS UN PREMIER TEMPS, des termes un peu plus nuancés.

ALORS, fichier avec des droits d'auteurs ou pas ?? Si oui, comment le sait-on ?? Voilà une vrai info !!


----------



## Anabys (3 Décembre 2005)

En l'occurence, si tu arrives à télécharger Myst, c'est en effet un logiciel sous droits d'auteur. Certains jeux ne le sont plus, car trop vieux et abandonnés par leur éditeur, ce sont les "abandonware". Mais bon, comme il a été dit plus tôt, évitons d'amener la discussion sur ce terrain, et restons côté technique.


----------



## Le Visiteur (3 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, si tu arrives à télécharger Myst, c'est en effet un logiciel sous droits d'auteur. Certains jeux ne le sont plus, car trop vieux et abandonnés par leur éditeur, ce sont les "abandonware". Mais bon, comme il a été dit plus tôt, évitons d'amener la discussion sur ce terrain, et restons côté technique.



Mouais, tout cela est un p'tit peu hypocrite, mais bon fallait le savoir!! Le débat est clos!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous avez pas téléchargé la bonne version les copains ^^
> 
> Il faut aMule CVS:
> La page des versions
> Le téléchargement direct



Je viens de télécharger la version CVS et je dois te remercier pour le lien que tu donnes, la version CVS est en français et semble plus complète que la version 2.0.3 d'aMule... Les préférences sont automatiquement utlisées par la version CVS. Puis-je virer mon ancienne version sans souci d'après toi, et comment m'y prendre proprement ?


----------



## Anabys (5 Décembre 2005)

Il n'y a à première vue aucune raison pour que les deux versions d'amule utilisent des ressources différentes. Partant de cette idée, la seule chose à supprimer de ton disque pour désinstaller la première version d'amule, est le package "amule" dans /Applications/. Les prefs et tout, n'y touche pas, puisqu'elles sont à priori reprises par l'autre version d'amule.


----------



## SITRALE (6 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous avez pas téléchargé la bonne version les copains ^^
> 
> Il faut aMule CVS:
> La page des versions
> Le téléchargement direct



Je viens de télécharger aMule CVS  car mon ancienne version 2.0.0 avait facheuse tendance à rester completement bloquée... Mais voilà CVS est une version test ! que cela signifie-t-il? Qu'il y a beaucoup moins de fonctions, de possibilités?


----------



## FroGgy77 (6 Décembre 2005)

salut,
je sais pas si la question a deja été posé mais j'ai un petit pb avec amule... je l'ai installé récemment et comme j'suis récemment une nouvelle adepte de mac (enfin mac n'a rien a voir, a vrai dire j'suis nulle en info..) ..enfin bref..j'arrive pas a me connecter sur un serveur, ni meme a configurer comme il faut amule..donc si vous pouviez me dire les démarches a faire ca serait cool ..
merciiii


----------



## Anabys (6 Décembre 2005)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de télécharger aMule CVS  car mon ancienne version 2.0.0 avait facheuse tendance à rester completement bloquée... Mais voilà CVS est une version test ! que cela signifie-t-il? Qu'il y a beaucoup moins de fonctions, de possibilités?



Les versions CVS d'amule sont les dernières compilations. Elles contiennent les toutes dernières fonctions, avant la sortie des versions stables. C'est un peu comme les nightly builds. Elle n'ont pas l'étiquette "stable", "release" ou "gold", mais elles sont tout à fait stables. Il y a donc forcément plus de fonctions que dans la dernière version "stable".

Quant à tes plantages avec l'ancienne version, c'est probablement l'habituel bug des sockets dans Tiger. Il est corrigé depuis 10.4.3.


----------



## Anabys (6 Décembre 2005)

FroGgy77 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> je sais pas si la question a deja été posé mais j'ai un petit pb avec amule... je l'ai installé récemment et comme j'suis récemment une nouvelle adepte de mac (enfin mac n'a rien a voir, a vrai dire j'suis nulle en info..) ..enfin bref..j'arrive pas a me connecter sur un serveur, ni meme a configurer comme il faut amule..donc si vous pouviez me dire les démarches a faire ca serait cool ..
> merciiii


Oui mais bon l'un dans l'autre un forum ne remplace pas l'aide en ligne des logiciels, les tutos et FAQ. Si tu as un problème précis on peut t'aider, mais de là à tout expliquer de A à Z... Donc essaye de lire les docs, et de poser des questions ici si tu es confrontée à un problème précis.

Un peu de lecture...
...et encore de la lecture.


----------



## Vick (6 Décembre 2005)

mac'adam a dit:
			
		

> "Il n'y a pas grand chose..." vous êtes vraiment difficiles, avec Limewire j'ai trouvé (presque) tout ce que je cherchais.


Je suis d'accord. Je trouve 99% de ce que je cherche sur Limewire, l'interface aqua est très agréable et c'est ultra simple à installer et à utiliser.


----------



## Anabys (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi pas, on doit pas chercher les mêmes trucs :rateau:


----------



## FroGgy77 (8 Décembre 2005)

ok, donc mon pb c'est que amule ne me trouve pas de serveur valide, la connection est perdue a chaque tentative... je ne sais pas ce qu'il fau faire pour le configurer.. dans la ligne d'adresse de serveur il me met cette adresse http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz, c'est bon? et puis dans les connections, il est conseillé de mettre combien a chaque truc ? j'aimerai pouvoir me debrouiller, mais j'ai pas le temps de tripoter ttes ces choses et pourtant j'en ai besoin, si vous pouviez m'aider ca m'arrangerai bien..
merci bcp


----------



## Anabys (8 Décembre 2005)

Essaye de lire ce thread en entier peut être... j'ai pas trop envie de recopier en page 7 ce que j'ai dit en page 6  :rateau: xD


----------



## FroGgy77 (8 Décembre 2005)

ouai j'vois ca..ceci dit ca m'aide tjs pas  .. tant pis je retournerai sur mon pc pour les téléchargements .. merci qd meme 
a+


----------



## kathy h (8 Décembre 2005)

FroGgy77 a dit:
			
		

> ouai j'vois ca..ceci dit ca m'aide tjs pas  .. tant pis je retournerai sur mon pc pour les téléchargements .. merci qd meme
> a+




Attention aux virus


----------



## Anabys (8 Décembre 2005)

FroGgy77 a dit:
			
		

> ouai j'vois ca..ceci dit ca m'aide tjs pas  .. tant pis je retournerai sur mon pc pour les téléchargements .. merci qd meme
> a+



cool

++


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Décembre 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas l'habitude d'induire les gens en erreur.



Tu tiens tant que ça à ce que l'on fasse une jolie petite compilation de tes oeuvres dans les forums ? 
 

'+


----------



## Anabys (9 Décembre 2005)

outch  lol


----------



## lalou (10 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Pour aMule qui est très très lent dans sa configuration par défaut (c'est indéniable!), il faut faire quelques modifications. Je prend l'exemple de ma configuration, avec une ligne ADSL 8 MB down / 1 MB up.
> 
> Connexion > Limites de la bande passante
> Réception: 0 (= illimité)
> ...



Salut,
J'ai à peu près la même configuration internet que toi: 6 Mb/s en debit descendant et 800 ko/s en débit montant et j'ai essayé tes réglages sur la mule (je précise que je suis ignare en réseau, serveurs, clients etc... et que j'ai tout appris dans cette discussion).

Ma bande passante actuelle:







Ben j'avoue que je suis un peu déçu par la vitesse de téléchargement... 2,7 Ko/s...  

Et je ne télécharge qu'un fichier à la fois :mouais: 

Cependant, je peux surfer à l'aise pendant le téléchargement. J'ai essayé Acquisition hier et, pendant le téléchargement, je me suis retrouvé avec une bande passante en peau de chagrin.

En tout cas, merci pour tous tes liens, conseils et commentaires apportés dans cette discussion très enrichissante. 

a+


----------



## Anabys (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est normal, avec un seul fichier !! Essaie avec 15 fichiers à 200+ sources, et là pour le coup tu vas exploser ta bande passance ! Il est vraiment rare de télécharger 1 seul fichier à 6Mbs !

J'ai fait le test que tu montres ci-dessus chez moi.

Avec aMule en route, 6 fichiers en téélchargement:





Sans aMule:





Ca tourne pas à plein pot, je l'admet, mais c'est quand même franchement significatif !


----------



## lalou (10 Décembre 2005)

Okay, je vois.
5-6 fichiers en téléchargement pas plus, pour butiner tranquille. C'est apparemment ce que préconise le blog "tutoriel" de valhalla (très pédagogique, d'ailleurs)

Ah, une petite question concernant amule, comment on rend un adresse statique ?


----------



## Anabys (11 Décembre 2005)

Onglet "Network", clic droit sur un serveur, et "Marquer le(s) serveur(s) comme statique(s)" dans le menu déroulant. Ca marque aussi en sélection multiple.

Pour le tuto de valhalla il a besoin d'une petite mise à jour: 5-6 fichiers car il a été écrit à l'époque où les lignes ADSL faisaient de 256 Kbs à 1Mbs... alors que maintenant c'est plus souvent entre 8Mbs et 16Mbs ! Avec ça on peut se permettre plus de dl concurrents, un peu plus d'une dizaine, mais pas 40 non plus, et ça passe.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Décembre 2005)

Dans la version CVS que j'ai installée, les options offrent la possibilité d'un débuggage. De quoi s'agit-il ? à quoi cela sert-il ?


----------



## SITRALE (14 Décembre 2005)

je suis sous 10.4.3 !


----------



## SITRALE (14 Décembre 2005)

Concernant l'optimisation, c'est assez difficile. Pour exploiter au maximum un client comme mldonkey, par exemple, il faut avoir une connaissance très poussée des technologies réseau et du fonctionnment du réseau edk. Ca serait trop long et trop complexe à expliquer ici. Néanmoins, je peux donner quelques indications, mais sans les expliquer puisque ça serait trop long. Pour aMule qui est très très lent dans sa configuration par défaut (c'est indéniable!), il faut faire quelques modifications. Je prend l'exemple de ma configuration, avec une ligne ADSL 8 MB down / 1 MB up.

Connexion > Limites de la bande passante
Réception: 0 (= illimité)
Emission: 40
Allocation de slots: 30
Emission+allocation doit être un peu inférieur à la capacité d'upload de la connexion, pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser d'autres logiciels qui nécessitent une connexion internet, sans s'arracher les cheveux. L'allocation des slots est très importante, puisque si le débit est trop bas, le logiciel ne gèrera ps efficacement les files d'attente. C'est même à ce titre plus important que la vitesse d'émission.

Connexion > capacités de la ligne
On s'en tape, ce n'est que pour les stats.

Max de sources par fichier > Limite dure: 1500
Limites de connexion > connexions maxi: 3000
Pour ceux deux valeurs, on peut mettre un peu moins, ça ne nuira pas. Il ne faut cependant pas tomber dans l'extrême des valeurs par défaut qui sont souvent ridicules (genre 500 connexions... clairement pas assez si on a 15 téléchargements en cours).

Tweaks centraux
Nouvelles connexions maxi par 5 secondes: 50
(Très important, par contre ne pas mettre beaucoup plus, sinon ça serait contre productif, et bye la bande passante)
Taille du tampon: 1.080.000
Taille de la file d'attente d'émission: 2000
(voire moins)

Ces réglages conviennent pour ma connexion, mais ils ne sont pas optimisés. En les optimisant le gain serait certain, mais minime, et j'ai la flême de sortir la calculette... En tout cas, si vous avez la même bande passante que moi, essayez les réglages par défaut et essayez ceux-ci, et vous verrez la différence, je vous le garantis.


salut,
dis moi, vu que tu donne des infos super à tous le monde...quelques astuces de ce genre mais pour une connection à 7200 Kb (Intlv[LP0])  débit descendant et 352 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) débit montant...?
merci.
autre chose...adepte du bittorent depuis peu via BitTorrent 4.3.0 et mininova.com, comment faire pour que ca trace ! ! ! !  aaarrrggggghghghghgh ! ! parceque là je suis à pas plus de 10ko/sec (idem pour aMule) :rateau:


----------



## SITRALE (14 Décembre 2005)

désolé j'ai mal géré avec l'onglet "citer"


----------



## Anabys (14 Décembre 2005)

Je vois ça  
Tu peux toujours editer et remettre le quote 

Pour ta connexion, voilà à peu près (je fais ça de tête... tu ajusteras plus précisément au besoin):

Emission: plus ou moins 15
Allocation de slots: plus ou moins 10

Après tu réduis un peu, tu augmentes un peu, et tu adaptes au mieux:
Limite dure: 1000
Connexions maxi: 2000
Tweaks centraux
Nouvelles connexions maxi par 5 secondes: 40

Pour BT c'est à peu près pareil pour être bien connecté (redirection de ports), mais après c'est surtout un problème de tracker: il faut télécharger des torrents qui sont déjà en téléchargement chez beaucoup de monde, ce qui exclut les petits forums privés où 20 pelés s'échangent du Paris H...


----------



## SITRALE (15 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Pour amule lui même, à part la configuration avancée du logiciel décrite ci-dessus, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire. Il faut quand même vérifier qu'on est bien connecté à LowID, sinon le débit ne suivra pas c'est certain.




Je pensai qu'un état de connection en HightID était mieux n'est-il pas??

Pour le fowarding port sur BitTorrent, j'ai donc entré le meme que pour aMule (4662) dans le "TCP Port" et il est insrit en dessous "Opening/Fowarding this port will yield the highest speeds". J'ai laissé le maximum Upload rate à 0KiB/s...j'ai tout bien fait chef?

Par contre question : BitTorrent va t-il accepter de suivre le meme port d'entré que aMule? :mouais: 

Autre problème (le dernier j'éspère), mlMac ne se connecte à aucun réseau, et je n'accède meme pas aux résultats de recherches... 
Après avoir gentillement actionné un "effacer les fichiers .ini" dans le menu "Actions", seul le réseau donkey s'est ouvert, aucun autre et puis subitement après un redémarrage de mlMac, ohp, plus rien à nouveau, meme après cette même opération...de toute facon c'était juste pour l'éssayer mlMac mais justement, j'aimerai bien l'éssayer ! 

En bref je suis tourjours à un max de 10Ko/sec avec BT et un total de 1O voir 15 allé Ko/sec pour aMule... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anabys (15 Décembre 2005)

- Oui c'est une erreur, il faut être connecté en HighID pour des perf optimales.

- Ne met pas le même port. Déjà, change les ports par défaut de aMule, ça vaut mieux. Pour BT c'est le même principe: tu peux spécifier le port que tu veux dans les préférences de ton client (enfin, s'il est un minimum évolué).

- Laisse tomber mlMac. Si tu veux utiliser mlnet je te conseille plutot xDonkey.

- Pour les débits, particulièrement sur edk, après avoir bien configuré le client il n'y a plus qu'à bien choisir ses fichiers (beaucoup de sources) et patienter, ça finira par venir.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Décembre 2005)

Sinon, vous feriez du SAT (Service Après Télécharment) d'aMule personnalisé avec moi ? :d


----------



## SITRALE (15 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> - Ne met pas le même port. Déjà, change les ports par défaut de aMule, ça vaut mieux.



le meilleur port à exploiter pour aMule n'est pas 4662?? 

en tout cas j'ai entré celui ci dans les pref d'aMule en spécifiant dans mes pfréférence "partage" d'OSX que je voulais utiliser ceux là (4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP) et en faisant le test port et mes performances aMule ont déjas augmentées un peu..d'après les perfs augmenteraient encore si je changai de ports pour aMule...dans ce cas, un exemple de port qui débite bien? ou je rentre celui que je veux ca n'a pas d'importance?


----------



## SITRALE (15 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> - Ne met pas le même port. Déjà, change les ports par défaut de aMule, ça vaut mieux.



le meilleur port à exploiter pour aMule n'est pas 4662?? 

en tout cas j'ai entré celui ci dans les pref d'aMule en spécifiant dans mes pfréférence "partage" d'OSX que je voulais utiliser ceux là (4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP) et en faisant le test port et mes performances aMule ont déjas augmentées un peu..d'après toi les perfs augmenteraient encore si je changai de ports pour aMule...dans ce cas, un exemple de port qui débite bien? ou je rentre celui que je veux ca n'a pas d'importance?

xDonkey...simple d'utilisation ou paramètrages galères comme aMule?:mouais:


----------



## SITRALE (15 Décembre 2005)

(désolé pour les erreurs de manip...)


----------



## Anabys (15 Décembre 2005)

- Ports: tu peux changer de port, le débit de téléchargement n'augmentera pas ni ne diminuera. Ca n'a aucune incidence sur le débit. Je conseille juste de changer car les ports par défaut d'e/aMule sont bien connus, et c'est pas bien de se faire connaître dans le monde du P2P... Mais ne va pas mettre n'importe quoi à la place, car certains ports sont réservés à d'autres services (pour donner les exemples habituels, 80 http, 21 ftp...).

- xDonkey est une interface pour mlnet (le même daemon que celui exploité par mlMac), qui permet des paramétrages très avancés. Trop avancés même, il vaut mieux s'en tenir à aMule.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Décembre 2005)

Recommandez-vous d'activer le proxy ? Comment le calibrer correctement ?


----------



## Anabys (16 Décembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Recommandez-vous d'activer le proxy ? Comment le calibrer correctement ?



Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ?

Je ne pense pas que l'utilisation d'un proxy te soit nécessaire, et en tout cas ça ne fera que compliquer les choses.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Décembre 2005)

aMule propose d'activer un proxy [Sock5, sock4, http} dans ses options. S'il y est, c'est qu'il doit avoir une utilité quelconque non ?


----------



## SITRALE (16 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

>






hey anabys...
impossible de trouver mon amulesig.dat avec aMule CSV.......! 
est-ce normal...?
Sinon un astuce pour le trouver?   (recherche avec spotlite donne rien)
ducoup je peux pas actionner ce charmant peti widget...


----------



## Anabys (16 Décembre 2005)

Va dans les préférences de aMule, section "Signature en ligne". Active la signature en ligne, et spécifie un chemin pour le fichier de signature, par exemple /Users/mon_du_compte/Documents/aMule/.

Dans les préférences du widget: /Users/nom_du_compte/Documents/aMule/amulesig.dat

Après avoir validé, le widget se retourne. Il faudra attendre le nombre de secondes que tu as spécifié pour le rafraîchissement du widget  avant que l'affichage apparaisse.


----------



## mak2 (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous! 
Je viens de lire les posts précedents et j'ai installé aMule.
 C'est la première fois que j'utilise ce genre de logiciel et j'ai quelques questions:

-J'ai mon parefeu OSX actif comment le parametrer pour ne plus être en LowID?

- Quels sont les réglages à faire dans les prefs de aMule et de OSX pour la sécurité?

-J'ai vu dans les prefs de aMule >Répertoires >Répertoires partagés que tout mon disque système est partagé (arborescence à partir de la racine) ??????? non? 

merci pour votre aide ,parce que pour moi, ce genre de logiciel c'est un peu du chinois


----------



## Anabys (17 Décembre 2005)

mak2 a dit:
			
		

> -J'ai mon parefeu OSX actif comment le parametrer pour ne plus être en LowID?



En ouvrant les ports utilisés par aMule. La procédure a déjà été expliquée maintes fois, dans ce thread ou dans un autre, tu n'auras pas de mal à la trouver.



			
				mak2 a dit:
			
		

> - Quels sont les réglages à faire dans les prefs de aMule et de OSX pour la sécurité?



A la base, rien de plus. 
Mais si tu es parano: 
- éviter d'ouvrir trop de ports
- n'utiliser que des serveurs "dignes de confiance" (cf. mes posts précédents, n'utilise que les 2 serveurs Razorback)
- éventuellement, utiliser PeerProtect, mais comme tu n'est aps familier avec le P2P, je te conseille de laisser tomber cela
- cf. ci-dessous



			
				mak2 a dit:
			
		

> -J'ai vu dans les prefs de aMule >Répertoires >Répertoires partagés que tout mon disque système est partagé (arborescence à partir de la racine) ??????? non?



Horreur. C'est mauvais ça. Crée un dossier dans ton répertoire utilisateur dédié aux téléchargements. Met le en partage, et fais en sorte que les fichiers finalisés soient enregistrés par aMule dans ce dossier. C'est tout. Rien de plus en partage, sinon on a accès à tous tes fichiers, et c'est pas très bon ça.


----------



## mak2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse, Anabys.

Pour les ports aMule voici ce que j'ai fait sur mon routeur (Belkin) d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre à droite et à gauche.
Dans Parefeu>Passerelles d'applications j'ai configuré de la sorte:
Port de déclenchement: 4662
Type de déclenchement: TCP
Port public: 4661-4672
Type public: UDP

et ça ne marche pas je suis toujours en LowID&#8230;  J'ai beau regarder  partout je n'arrive pas à trouver l'endroit où on ouvre les ports. J'ai aussi essayé dans le coupe-feu de OSX et rien.....

Pour le partage; dans les prefs de aMule >Répertoires >Répertoires partagés, est-ce que seul le dossier en gras est partagé?


----------



## Anabys (17 Décembre 2005)

Il me semble que TCP est en port triggering et UDP en port forwarding, mais avant de voir ça essaye déjà ce qui suit:

Va dans les préférences réseau (menu pomme, pref système), double clique sur ta connexion (pastille verte à gauche du nom), et va à l'onglet TCP/IP.
Recopie les valeurs marquées sur un bout de papier. Met le menu déroulant "Configurer IPv4" sur "Manuellement", et recopie les valeurs dans les champs. Dans le champ "Serveur DNS", met la même adresse que dans le champ "Routeur".

Dans l'interface d'administration de ton routeur, dans la section te permettant de rediriger les ports, spécifie l'adresse de ton ordinateur (la même que dans champ "Adresse IPv4" des pref réseau).

Le problème de la configuration automatique (DHCP) est que ton adresse est susceptible de changer à chaque connexion de ton ordianteur au routeur. Donc, ça rend inutile le port forwarding dès qu'elle change. Avec le paramétrage ci-dessus, l'adresse sera fixe, et le port forwarding sera paramétré une bonne fois pour toutes.

Dsl l'explication peut paraître obscure pour les non initiés, mais je n'ai pas le temps de mettre des screenshots maintenant.


----------



## SITRALE (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces infos anabys mais j'aurai biento re-besoin de tes connaissances car je passe en 8megas d'ici 72 heures et j'aurai besoin de nouvelles config pour aMule...dslé.. 

Aussi, souvent lors d'une connection prolongée à aMule, recoit un message disant que j'ai été déconnécté car mon client et trop agressif ou un truc comme ca, je te transmettrai exactement le message la prochaine fois que ca m'arrive...une idée de ce que ca pourrai être...? 

Dernière chose, le widget à trouvé le fichier amulesig.dat mais ne fonctionne toujours pas (fenètre noir avec  la mule et son air béta avec un point d'interrogation sur le bide... 

a plus...


----------



## Anabys (17 Décembre 2005)

Pour le 8 méga tu peux prendre les mêmes valeurs que moi, c'est à dire celles que j'indique sur la page précédente du thread. Je suis aussi en 8 méga (et 1 méga en upload).

Pour le message, ça peut être dû au serveur ou au client. Je me connecte uniquement aux 2 serveurs Razorback et j'utilise la dernière version de aMule, et je n'ai jamais ce message (connecté sans interruption depuis 26 heures et 6 minutes, au moment où j'écris ces lignes).

Pour le widget, vérifie manuellement, par le Finder, que le sichier amulesig.dat est bien à l'endroit indiqué dans les préférences du widget. Si c'est le cas, enlève le widget du dashboard et remet le pour le réinialiser, et ça devrait fonctionner. Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il y a un problème de paramétrage de amule (préférences, onglet signature).


----------



## SITRALE (17 Décembre 2005)

thanks a lot


----------



## SITRALE (17 Décembre 2005)

Anabys

Pour le message a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rendu statique les 2 razorback et je ne me sert que de ces 2 la...mais je pense que ce message d'erreur est peut être du à une coupure de connection car il arrive souvent que je doivent débrancher/rebrancher ma LB pour récupérer internet (j'ai toujours le signal air port mais les apllications utilisant internet ne s'ouvre plus ..."impossible de trouver le serveur spécifié" etc...) et j'ai l'impression que ce message n'apparait que lorsque ca se produit...
> 
> le service technique wanadoo m'appel Lundi pour que je voi avec eux ce que peut être ce probleme avec la LB...
> 
> en tout cas wanadoo c'est bien des crapules de ne pas tenir les abonés au courant des mise à jour des débits du réseau...je payais 29¤/mois pour du 2méga, je les appel et hop je passe au 8méga pour 10¤ de moins...


----------



## Anabys (18 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'étais au 2 méga, et un jour ils m'ont passé un coup de fil pour me dire que je pourrais avoir du 8 méga pour le même prix -bon, ok, il ont oublié de préciser la reconduction de l'engagement pour 1 an...-.

Sinon, pour les pertes de connexion, on quitte le domaine du P2P mais j'ai quand même une remarque à faire. La dernière fois, quand je suis parti en vacances tout allait bien, et quand je suis revenu la LiveBox ne fonctionnait plus. Elle se déconnectait, exactement comme chez toi, toutes les 10 minutes à peu près, et pour retrouver la connexion je devais débrancher de la prise d'électriciter pour forcer le redémarrage... pas pratique ! En outre, je ne pouvais plus accéder, avec Safari, à l'interface d'administration qui avait, semble-t-il, changé.

Le fait est que le firmware de la LB avait été mis à jour, et que de là venaient les problèmes (ça c'est pour la petite histoire). Je pensais que la nouvelle interface d'administration était mal faite et incompatible avec Safari, mais il n'en était rien, tout était causé par la mise à jour elle-même. J'avais beau redémarrer la LB, rien n'y faisait.

J'ai fini par trouver la solution: reset hardware. C'est bien bourrin, j'en ai eu pour un quart d'heure à tout re-paramétrer, mais depuis je n'ai plus ces horribles déconnexions périodiques et l'interface d'administration rock & roll.


----------



## mak2 (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous!
Anabys, j'ai suivit tes conseils pour paramétrer les prefs systèmes >réseau.
Par contre je sèche sur les paramètres routeur.
Est-ce que ces réglages sont ok?

Dans Parefeu>Passerelles d'applications j'ai configuré ainsi:
Port de déclenchement: 4662
Type de déclenchement: TCP
Port public: 4661-4672
Type public: UDP

merci


----------



## mak2 (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon, finalement je ne crois pas que les paramètres que j'ai fais sur le routeur soient les bon.
J'ai donc essayé dans la section Pare-feu>Virutals servers et j'ai fait ceci:

1)
Adresse IP local: 192.168.2.7 (la mienne dans prefs réseau)
Protocole: TCP
Port LAn: 80
Port public:4662

2)
Adresse IP local: 192.168.2.7
Protocole: UDP
Port LAn: 80
Port public:4672

J'essaye de comprendre ce que je lis ici et là, mais c'est vraiment pas évident. Surtout que tout le monde à un routeur et/ou une config différente.

En tout cas, je suis toujours en lowID. Je crois que ces réglages ne sont toujours pas les bon...


----------



## Anabys (18 Décembre 2005)

1) Les réglages du second message sont les bons ("Virtuals servers").
2) Tu dois utiliser des IP fixes (cf. plus haut) et non pas DHCP
3) Tu dois impérativement redémarrer ton routeur après avoir modifié sa configuration.
4) Les ports redirigés doivent correspondre aux ports indiqués dans les préférences de aMule.


----------



## mak2 (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Après de nouveaux essais paramétrages du routeur comme ci-dessus (redemarrage du routeur), ainsi que les réglages dans les prefs systèmes>réseaux, comme tu me l'a indiqué, et ben je suis toujours en lowID  

Là je ne sais plus quoi régler?


----------



## Anabys (18 Décembre 2005)

Le LowID peut être dû à plusieurs facteurs. Le plus fréquent -de très loin- est une mauvaise redirection des ports. Mais cela peut aussi venir d'autre part.

Fais le test disponible à cette adresse:
http://www.amule.org/testport.php

Si le test réussit, les ports sont correctement redirigés et c'est un problème dû au client ou au serveur. Si le test échoue, les ports ne sont pas correctement redirigés, et il te faudra recommencer une fois de plus toutes les opérations de paramétrage, pour t'assurer que tout a bien été fait comme il faut.


----------



## pasc (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'emule
J'ai téléchargé la liste de serveurs,
J'ai rentré les deux serveurs manuellements,
J'ai configuré les deux ports TCP et UDP,

Mais il m'indique "amule is not connected!" quand je fais une recherche.  

Une idée ?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2006)

T'as mis "se connecter automatiquement au démarrage" ?
Sinon double-cliques sur un serveur


----------



## SITRALE (23 Janvier 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous avez pas téléchargé la bonne version les copains ^^
> 
> Il faut aMule CVS:
> La page des versions
> Le téléchargement direct





Salut Anabys... hum... que pense-tu de cette version...? : aMule-2.1.0-Mac_Tiger.only.zip disponible via : http://www.amule.org/ et http://www.amule.org/files/details.php?file=140
Car en fait il semblerai que le widget aMule que tu m'as aidé à installer ne fonctionne qu'avec cette version...en tout cas ca ne marche touours pas avec CVS, alors que j'ai bien vérifié que que mon aMulesig.dat est bien dans le dossier aMule downloads et que c'est ainsi spécifié dans les préférences du widget...enfin bref...widget bidon?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Janvier 2006)

Le widget de la mule présent dans ce sujet est dispo sur le site de Version Tracker, y compris pour ceux qui n'ont pas Tiger, à bon entendeur !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Le widget de la mule présent dans ce sujet est dispo sur le site de Version Tracker, y compris pour ceux qui n'ont pas Tiger, à bon entendeur !


Un lien ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un lien ?



dès que je le retrouve


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2006)

Trouvé !!!


----------



## pasc (23 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis "se connecter automatiquement au démarrage" ?
> Sinon double-cliques sur un serveur



J'avais mis "se connecter automatiquement au démarrage"...
Mais c'est le bouble cliquer qui a marché ! Merci


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé !!!



Juste avant moi, c'est pas de bol quand même !


----------



## SITRALE (24 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Le widget de la mule présent dans ce sujet est dispo sur le site de Version Tracker, y compris pour ceux qui n'ont pas Tiger, à bon entendeur !



Je dispose se Tiger mais je demandais si cette version de aMule était intérréssante voir mieux que CVS...en tout cas je ne sais pas si je l'ai chopé sur cversion tracker le widget mais j'imagine qu'il doit pas y'en avoir des tas différent de ce widget nan... 
En out cas moi il m'afiche que je ne suis pas connécté à aMule voilà le p^roblem...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Janvier 2006)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> Je dispose se Tiger mais je demandais si cette version de aMule était intérréssante voir mieux que CVS...en tout cas je ne sais pas si je l'ai chopé sur cversion tracker le widget mais j'imagine qu'il doit pas y'en avoir des tas différent de ce widget nan...
> En out cas moi il m'afiche que je ne suis pas connécté à aMule voilà le p^roblem...



En cliquant sur le point d'interrogation, le widget te donne la procédure à suivre ! Sinon, avant de rentrer plus avant dans le problème, la configuration du Widget est expliquée dans ce sujet quelques pages auparavant par anabys. Cela dit, si cela ne marche pas, c'est certainement du à la localisation de ton fichier amulesig.dat... Autre chose, le widget met parfois un peu de temps avant de à capter que la mule est connectée. A ce moment-là, couper la mule et le widget et ouvrir à nouveau


----------



## zolive12 (8 Février 2006)

Salut tout le monde
Quelqu'un a t'il essayé FireMule pour Firefox? 
Ca a pas l'air de marcher chez moi . 

http://https://addons.mozilla.org/e...refox&category=Download Tools&numpg=10&id=609


----------



## Anabys (13 Février 2006)

Non, pas testé, mais cette extension est-elle vraiment utile ? As-tu souvent besoin de télécharger tous les liens edk d'une page ?


----------



## cvm31 (14 Février 2006)

hello, j'ai lu avec beaucoup d'interet ce thread,j'ai testé pas mal des logiciels cité ci-dessus.
perso, tout ce qui est sur le reseaux gnutella,,, a peu d interet sauf pour les petits fichiers.(le choix est limité,,,)
j'en suis revenue à mon cher edonkey, qui contrairement à ce que certain disent est très rapide, facile d'utilisation et dispose d'un choix imense.
bref qq photos prise avec mon ixus 40 sans trucage et sans passé la semaine devant mon ecran à guetter la moindre hausse.
je n'incite en aucune manière les telechargement ilégaux,


----------



## Anabys (15 Février 2006)

On est bien d'accord, il y a plus de choix sur edk que sur la plupart des autres réseaux, surtout depuis la fermeture de nombreux sites de trackers BT, et edk n'est pas un réseau lent contrairement à ce qui se dit.

PS: captures d'écran Pomme+maj+3, un fichier est créé sur le bureau


----------



## cvm31 (15 Février 2006)

:rateau: Merci pour la manip, je suis aussi en attente de livraison d'un clavier apple parceque je galère avec le logitech.
sinon, oui je ok le reseaux edk reste le + important .


----------



## Php21 (16 Février 2006)

"Top" ce thead.
Merci a Anabys pour toutes ces explications.


----------



## amadoubane (17 Février 2006)

BONJOUR LA FAMILLE
C BIEN PARLÉ MAIS G PAS VUE CE GEANT DU P2P QUI REGROUPE PLUS DE QINZE LOGICIELS Y COMPRIS AMULE EMULE BITCOMET ET AUTRE JE VOUS PARLE DE *XDONKEY*http://xdonkey.macdk.net/
J'ESPERE QUE VOUS ALLEZ AIMÉ 
@+ BONNE CHANCE





> " PIRATES"


" PIRATES"


----------



## Anabys (17 Février 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> "Top" ce thead.
> Merci a Anabys pour toutes ces explications.


Merci 



> G PAS VUE CE GEANT DU P2P QUI REGROUPE PLUS DE QINZE LOGICIELS ... *XDONKEY*


Si, on a parlé de xdonkey, mais pas trop. 

Il y a 3 raisons à cela:
- xdonkey n'est qu'une interface graphique pour le bon vieux daemon mlnet, qui a été la première vrai implémentation de edk pour les systèmes unix/linux. Il est donc connu et reconnue depuis belle lurette.
- le daemon et par là xdonkey ne supportent pas pleinement tous les protocoles. Quand on y regarde de plus près, on constate que le support de la plupart des protocoles est en version beta, et que le logiciel n'est vraiment efficace que pour les plus courants (edk, gnutella).
- le logiciel -et le deamon- est beaucoup trop compliqué à configurer "proprement", pour tourner de manière efficace, pour avoir du succès auprès du grand public. Beaucoup de monde a déjà du mal à se dépatrouiller avec les politiques NAT, alors configurer les options avancées d'un tel logiciel, n'en parlons pas !

Il n'en demeure pas moins que xdonkey est un excellent logiciel (bien meilleur que mlmac, notamment pour intégrer des versions récentes du daemon) mais, à mon avis, réservé aux initiés.


----------



## pasc (18 Février 2006)

amadoubane a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR LA FAMILLE
> C BIEN PARLÉ MAIS G PAS VUE CE GEANT DU P2P QUI REGROUPE PLUS DE QINZE LOGICIELS Y COMPRIS AMULE EMULE BITCOMET ET AUTRE JE VOUS PARLE DE *XDONKEY*http://xdonkey.macdk.net/
> J'ESPERE QUE VOUS ALLEZ AIMÉ
> @+ BONNE CHANCE" PIRATES"



Cela dit c'est pas la peine de crier, et puis c'est pas mal non plus de mettre de la ponctuation


----------



## SITRALE (21 Février 2006)

hi tout le monde ca faisait un bail... 
Petite incursion du fait d'un problème avec ma Mule depuis aujourd'hui sans raison apparente... :
impossible de se connecter à mes Razorbak 2.0 et 2.1. Le message est le suivant : 

2006-02-21 21:30:14: Loading server.met file: /Users/sitrale/Library/Application Support/aMule/server.met
2006-02-21 21:30:15: 2 serveurs trouvés dans server.met
2006-02-21 21:30:15: 4 parties de fichiers trouvées
2006-02-21 21:30:15: Les Connexions Externes sont désactivées dans le fichier de configuration
2006-02-21 21:30:15: MuleUDPSocket: Created Server UDP-Socket at port 8003
2006-02-21 21:30:16: MuleUDPSocket: Created Client UDP-Socket at port 8005
2006-02-21 21:30:16: Hacheur: création d'un nouveau thread.
2006-02-21 21:30:16: Hasher: Starting to create MD4 and AICH hash for file: amulesig.dat
2006-02-21 21:30:16: 6 fichier(s) partagé(s) connu(s) trouvé(s), 1 inconnu(s)
2006-02-21 21:30:16: Connexion en cours
2006-02-21 21:30:16: Servers: Trying to connect
2006-02-21 21:30:16: Connecting to Razorback 2.1 (195.245.244.244 - 195.245.244.244:80)
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Hasher: Finished hashing file: amulesig.dat
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Hasher: Starting to create MD4 and AICH hash for file: onlinesig.dat
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Hasher: Finished hashing file: onlinesig.dat
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Hacheur: pas de fichiers dans la file d'attente, fin du thread.
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Hacheur: un thread est mort.
2006-02-21 21:30:17: Kademlia Indexing: Exception in CIndexed::readFile (IO error(6))
2006-02-21 21:30:19: Invalid response from http download server
2006-02-21 21:30:19: Read 147 Kad contacts
2006-02-21 21:30:20: Thread AICH: thread de synchronisation démarré.
2006-02-21 21:30:20: Failed to download the version check file
2006-02-21 21:30:20: Thread AICH: les Masterhashes des fichiers connus ont été chargés.
2006-02-21 21:30:20: Thread AICH: pas de nouveau fichier trouvé.
2006-02-21 21:30:20: AICH Thread: Terminated.
2006-02-21 21:30:21: Servers: Trying to connect
2006-02-21 21:30:21: Connecting to Razorback 2.0 (195.245.244.243 - 195.245.244.243:80)
2006-02-21 21:30:32: Connection attempt to Razorback 2.1 (195.245.244.244:3000) timed out.
2006-02-21 21:30:46: Connection attempt to Razorback 2.0 (195.245.244.243:4661) timed out.
2006-02-21 21:30:46: Connexion impossible aux serveurs listés: faisons une nouvelle passe.
2006-02-21 21:30:46: Servers: Trying to connect
2006-02-21 21:30:46: Connecting to Razorback 2.1 (195.245.244.244 - 195.245.244.244:80)
2006-02-21 21:30:47: Servers: Trying to connect
2006-02-21 21:30:47: Connecting to Razorback 2.0 (195.245.244.243 - 195.245.244.243:80)
 

Ensuite ca n'est plus que du "conecting to..." puis "conection attempt to ..." puis Connexion impossible aux servers listés : faisons une nouvelle passe" et ainsi de suite...ca se répète comme ca ,ca peut durer des heures impossible d'attraper une connection... une idée???:love: 

P.S : ce message me fait un peu peur : 2006-02-21 21:30:15: Les Connexions Externes sont désactivées dans le fichier de configuration.:mouais: 

aMule CVS 2.0.0 sur eMac G4 à 700MHz avec 768 Mo de SDRAM ; LiveBox avec 8 mégas...Débit descendant : 7668 Kb (Intlv[LP0]); débit montant : 928 Kb (Intlv[LP0])

Merci d'avance...


----------



## arcank (21 Février 2006)

Razorback semble mal barré

http://www.logicielmac.com/news-1898-P2P_:_le_reseau_eDonkey_dans_le_viseur_de_la_justice.html

Arcank


----------



## Anabys (22 Février 2006)

Je confirme, c'est un problème du serveur...

Sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Anabys (22 Février 2006)

Les serveurs Razorback ont été saisis ce matin à 10h par la police fédérale belge. L'activité du plus gros serveur edk a donc cessé ce matin. 

C'est sans aucun doute un coup dur pour le P2P, à court terme, car depuis les vagues massives de fermeture des sites indexant des Torrents, le réseau edk avait connu une nouvelle vie. Il était même passé premier dans le classement les réseaux qui génèrent le plus de traffic. Et Razorback était le plus gros serveur, de très loin. A très court terme, c'est un désastre pour le P2P. Dans quelques jours ou semaines, je parie que d'autres gros serveurs seront mis en place, mais il faudra quelques temps pour qu'ils soient connus du public: à court terme, le réseau edk ne sera qu'un peu moins intéressant, ce qui n'est pas très grave.

Sur le long terme, il est certain que d'autres serveurs prendront la relève. Et que d'autres protocoles encore plus efficaces apparaîtront... Pas de souci à se faire, donc. De plus, les clients edk répandus supportent le réseau Kademlia (eMule, aMule, edk, même Azureus qui est un client BT) qui est totalement décentralisé.

Dernière info intéressante: avec plus de 1 millions de personnes connectées, il était impossible de maintenir des fichiers log sur un disque dur. Il n'y a donc pas de log, et les IP de ceux qui étaient connectés au moment de la saisie n'ont pas été récupérées par les autorités.

Plus d'infos sur la référence du P2P en France, Ratiatum:
http://www.ratiatum.com/news2874_Les_serveurs_de_Razorback_saisis.html
http://www.ratiatum.com/news2875_Razorback_pas_de_craintes_pour_les_utilisateurs.html


----------



## SITRALE (22 Février 2006)

OK alors quelle solution...? Je me re-dirige sur d'autre servers ou j'utilise Kad?
 Les nouveaux servers dont tu parle Anabys et qui seront d'actuallité d'ici peu...apparaîtront-ils automatiquement dans le servers browser d'aMule?


----------



## SITRALE (22 Février 2006)

Quelques URL de servers pas trop mal que je pourrai utiliser en dépannage temporairement??
Merci.


----------



## atkanama (22 Février 2006)

salut
je telecharge amule mais cest une application .zip.
il me demandde choisir une application et je c'est pas quoi faire.
c'est un probleme que je trouve avec tout les extensions non DMG comme ZIP ou EXE etc
aider moi svp


----------



## Anabys (22 Février 2006)

J'utilise DonkeyServer No1  et ByteDevils.
Attention aux fakes... tous les Razorback 2.3, 2.4, 2.5, etc, ne sont fréquentables...

Pour la question du Zip qui n'a rien à faire ici:  utilise /Library/CoreServices/BOMArchiveHelper.


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (22 Février 2006)

Super intéressant ce fil !
Hier j'ai téléchargé la derniére version d'amule (2.1.0), j'ai désactivé le firewall de Tiger, j'ai paramètré le firewall de mon routeur (Netgear), je suis en highID mais je ne vois pas la différence avec le lowID...
J'ai aussi téléchargé le widget mais il ne fonctionne pas, j'ai vérifier plusieurs fois l'adresse du fichier amulesig, j'ai bien activé la signature en ligne mais il ne me reconnait même pas ma version d'amule...
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci d'avance.
BEN


----------



## Anabys (22 Février 2006)

Prend 20 fichiers d'une centaine de Mo chacun. Laisse tourner aMule pendant 24 heures en HighID. Note combien tu as téléchargé en tout. Refais la même opération le lendemain, avec les mêmes fichiers, mais en LowID cette fois. Tu verras la différence ^_^

Concernant le widget, il y a peut être un problème de version en effet. Mais les débuts sont difficiles: essaie de le fermer et de le relancer, et de rafraîchir dashboard. Important aussi, essaie de mettre le temps de rafraîchissement autour de 10 secondes pour le fichier et pour le widget. Il ne devrait pas y avoir de gros décalage entre les deux valeurs.


----------



## STYYX (23 Février 2006)

J'ai tout lu et pas compris grand chose.
Concernant amule qui ne veut pas se connecter, y-a-il une réponse simple. Désolée entre les serveurs et les URL et autres, je patauge !


----------



## Anabys (23 Février 2006)

STYYX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu et pas compris grand chose.
> Concernant amule qui ne veut pas se connecter, y-a-il une réponse simple. Désolée entre les serveurs et les URL et autres, je patauge !



Si ta voiture tombe en panne, as-tu l'idée de choper le premier mec qui passe dans la rue, et de lui montrer ta voiture du doigt en lui disant "bon, elle veut plus démarrer, c'est quoi le problème ?". 

-Non. Ben là c'est pareil. Si tu ne nous donnes aucun élément, on ne peut pas te dire d'où vient le problème, et encore moins te conseiller pour le résoudre.


----------



## SITRALE (23 Février 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise DonkeyServer No1  et ByteDevils.



heu ...ok....mais heu...  j'ai rendu les razorbak 2.0 et 2.1 depuis vraiment un bon moment, ducoup les autres servers se sont effacer et je me souvien plus comment les reprendre dans le servers browser..:love: :rose:


----------



## SITRALE (23 Février 2006)

je rentre leur URL et hop?? mais j'ai aucune URL...


----------



## Anabys (24 Février 2006)

2 méthodes:

1) Charger une liste server.met existante. Copier l'adresse du lien server.met, par exemple sur ce site (best servers). Puis, lancer amule et coller l'adresse dans le champ de texte "serveurs" (onglet réseaux). Finalement, cliquer sur le petit bouton qui représente une flèche bleu sur fond blanc à gauche du champ de texte, pour que amule charge la liste des serveurs. Reste à faire son choix de serveurs, à rendre statiques ceux choisis et à virer les autres.

2) Entrer manuellement les adresses, depuis l'onglet réseau:
DonkeyServer No1 62.241.53.2 4242
Byte Devils 64.34.165.203 5306

Ne pas oublier, le cas échéant, d'ajouter ces Ip à la whitelist de peerguardian.


----------



## SITRALE (25 Février 2006)

Anabys, à ton avis de quel problem peu venir ce genre de message d'erreur sachant qu'il est survenu après une nuit de téléchargement comme toutes les autres : 2006-02-25 20:06:46: Error: DonkeyServer No1 (62.241.53.2:4242) -  : Connection refused. Your IP is currently blacklisted.


----------



## Anabys (25 Février 2006)

Ce n'est pas grave du tout, et c'est temporaire. Il n'y a pas d'inquiétude à avoir.

Solution: attendre un certain temps avant de se reconnecter à ce serveur (il n'y a rien d'autre à faire).

Pourquoi: Lors d'une première connexion, un certain nomdre de "crédits" te sont attribués par le serveur. Certaines opérations te font perdre des crédits (par exemple, une demande de connexion annulée). Quand le nombre de crédits arrive à 0, tu es blacklisté pendant un certain temps, et tu ne peux plus te connecter à ce serveur. Il ne te reste plus qu'à attendre que le serveur t'oublie (quelques heures, pas plus).

Causes: Par exemple, si la case "connexion respectueuse" n'est pas cochés. Par exemple, si tu essaies de te connecter en chaîne à un serveur qui te refuse, ou si tu lances trop de requêtes. En revanche, le fait d'enchaîner les demandes de connexions alors que le serveur te répond qu'il est plein ne fait pas baisser le nombre de crédits.

Deux autres causes fréquentes: un client agressif (c'est le cas de certains mods eMule, mais pas de aMule), un trop grand nombre de fichiers en téléchargement (au dessus de 40 faut faire gaffe) ou en upload (au dessus de 1000...).


----------



## SveDec (27 Février 2006)

Salut !
J'ignore si c'est l'endroit adéquat ou si le sujet a déjà été évoqué ...
J'ai téléchargé la version compilé de aMule, puis lancée. J'ai aussi ouvert les ports adéquats sur mon routeur.
Pourtant, si je prend un lien de type ed2k://..., que je l'insère à l'endroit prévu à ce effet, et l'entre, dans l'onglet des transferts il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de sources ...
J'ai cru comprendre que ce système était indépendant des serveurs, faut-il en fait s'y connecter (à un serveur), pour trouver des sources ?
Merci ^^
Mode newbie off


----------



## Anabys (27 Février 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre que ce système était indépendant des serveurs


 Non, ce n'est pas le cas.



			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> faut-il en fait s'y connecter (à un serveur), pour trouver des sources ?


 Oui.


Pour ma part, je n'utilise jamais les liens edk. Je me connecte, et je lance une recherche globale. Comme ça, au moins, je sais si le fichier a suffisament de sources, ou s'il n'en a pas assez et qu'ils prendra 3 mois à être téléchargé, ou pire, qu'il est incomplet et que je n'arriverai jamais à l'avoir en entier.


----------



## SveDec (27 Février 2006)

Réponse claire, rapide, concise ... merci ^^


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Février 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'ai suivi les conseils d'Anabys pour la configuration correcte d'aMule, et je n'ai aucun problème, je suis en high Id ! Cependant, depuis quelques jours, je suis parfois en low iD à ma connexion, alors que rien n'a été touché au niveau de la configuration. A quoi un tel changement peut-il être du ?
Autre question, depuis la disparition de razorback, comment avoir confiance dans les serveurs ?


----------



## Anabys (27 Février 2006)

Sur les lowID:
C'est technique et aléatoires... tout le problème du grain de sable dans l'engrenage parfaitement huilé. Il y a de très nombreuses causes possibles, il serait trop long et trop complexe de les analyser ici (en tout cas, ça dépasse mes compétences... et il manquerait de toute manière des informations essentielles telles que le source de OSX, du firmware du routeur, etc). J'ai parfois ce problème, et j'ai trouvé une solution radicale: redémarrer le mac. Je ne sais ni pourquoi il refuse parfois de se connecter en HighID, ni pourquoi un redémarrage résout le problème, mais c'est un fait et ça fonctionne. Tout ça pour dire: si ça reste rare et aléatoire, pas de souci à se faire.

Sur les serveurs:
Ma politique personnelle est claire et nette: je sélectionne 2 ou 3 serveurs fiables, et je ne veux rien savoir des autres serveurs. Je désactive toute mise à jour automatique de la liste des serveurs, au démarrage, par le serveur, par les clients. Les ByteDevils et les DonkeyServer NoX sont fiables, ChezToff aussi est fiable. Perso ça me suffit (en plus ce sont les plus gros serveurs, les autres n'étant pas assez importants pour être vraiment intéressants, à mon avis).

EDIT, parce que même si je l'ai déjà dit, il est bon de le répéter:
Les serveurs Razorback 2.X sont des fake, sauf le 2.0 et le 2.1 qui sont offline. Donc il ne faut plus se connecter aux serveurs qui portent le nom de "Razorback" pour l'instant.


----------



## Nobru34 (28 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai à priori (mais je n'en suis toujours pas sûr) débloqué les ports UDP 5190 à 5190 et TCP 5195 à 5195 sur ma LB
J'avais débloqué ces ports pour ISight qui faisait soucis avec la LB.
Comment fait-on pour savoir s'il sont réellement ouverts ?
Le lien donné plus haut pour le test me dit (enfin en anglais) qu'ils n'ont pas l'air débloqués.
Par contre quand je me connecte à un serveur dans la fenêtre "Journal" il n'apparaît plus "vous êtes en LowID".
Donc, le suis-je vraiment, hight ? To bo or not to be...

Je précise : 
ADSL 8/1 Mo
Je télécharge 4 fichiers.
Il reste dans le dossier "aMule DL" les fichier précédement téléchargés.
Serveurs préférés : Donk 3 et DOINGDO2

Autre détail, j'ai paramétré 40 en upload et en général ça uploade à 40 kb/s.
Par contre pour le Down, j'oscille entre 0 et 29 kb/s max. Normal ?

Quand je vois vos captures écran ça fait rêver...

Autre question, sur un fichier que je charge il y a sans les sources 90/91 (3) ou souvent aussi +1 ou +2, qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?

Merci pour vos conseils avisées


----------



## SveDec (28 Février 2006)

C'est encore moi ^^
J'ai un soucis qui a peut-être déjà été évoqué, mais comme la recherche est actuellement désactivée ...
Bon, c'est pas compliqué : aMule quitte souvent inopinément !!
Au début elle quittait genre toutes les 3mn quand j'entrais des nouveaux fichiers, mais en effet elle plante même quand je n'y touche pas !
Que faire :/
PS : Très chiant ces histoires de Low / High ID ^^


----------



## Anabys (28 Février 2006)

@Nobru34
- Si le message "vous êtes en lowID" n'apparaît pas, c'est que tu es en HighID. Pour t'en convaincre, tu peux regarder l'icône en bas à droite de la fenêtre de aMule qui présentera des flèches vertes, ou utiliser le widget aMule qui te gratifiera d'un beau smiley HighID. Plus direct encore, tu peux regarder ton ID: s'il est supérieur à 16777216, c'est un HighID. Pour finir, sachant qu'une mauvaise config des ports est la première -mais pas exclusive- source de LowID, tu peux tester tes ports.

- Que le download oscille entre 0 et 29kbs, pour 4 fichiers, c'est normal. Si tu regardes mes screenshots, tu constateras que j'ai une vingtaine de fichiers en téléchargement en même temps, pour une bande passante égale à la tienne.

- Les sources sont écrites dans le format XX/YY + ZZ (WW), où:
XX est le nombre de sources disponibles (qui ont le fichier et qui peuvent te l'envoyer)
YY est le total de sources (qui ont le fichier, mais qui ne te l'envoient pas forcément)
ZZ est le nombre de sources A4AF
WW est le nombre de sources chez qui tu es actuellement en train de télécharger.

@SveDec
aMule c'est un opensource pour linux, à la base. La version os x n'est pas forcément clean et optimisée. Elle peut planter, ça arrive. Un grain de sable dans la mécanique complexe des ressources utilisées par un tel logiciel, et les plantages deviennent récurrents. Je te conseille de télécharger la dernière version, optimisée pout Tiger (si tu as Tiger, bien evidemment), qui fonctionne parfaitement chez moi.


----------



## SveDec (28 Février 2006)

C'est bien le problème ... j'ai pris la version optimisée Tiger ...
Après réflexion, le problème vient peut-être de mon processeur Intel, et donc de problèmes de l'émulateur ... non ? ^^


----------



## Anabys (1 Mars 2006)

Ah oui... forcément... c'est très probable en effet. Les MacIntel sont trop récents et ne sont pas encore assez répandus pour que des versions stables de logiciels comme aMule soient sortis sur cette nouvelle plateforme. Le problème peut venir de Rosetta, oui.


----------



## Nobru34 (1 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @Nobru34
> - Si le message "vous êtes en lowID" n'apparaît pas, c'est que tu es en HighID. Pour t'en convaincre, tu peux regarder l'icône en bas à droite de la fenêtre de aMule qui présentera des flèches vertes, ou utiliser le widget aMule qui te gratifiera d'un beau smiley HighID. Plus direct encore, tu peux regarder ton ID: s'il est supérieur à 16777216, c'est un HighID. Pour finir, sachant qu'une mauvaise config des ports est la première -mais pas exclusive- source de LowID, tu peux tester tes ports.
> 
> - Que le download oscille entre 0 et 29kbs, pour 4 fichiers, c'est normal. Si tu regardes mes screenshots, tu constateras que j'ai une vingtaine de fichiers en téléchargement en même temps, pour une bande passante égale à la tienne.
> ...



Merci Anabys, clair !
Test positif, en High ID  
Hier soir c'est monté à 49 kbs vu qu'il y avait du monde 
Par contre j'ai 2 mac qui téléchargent en même temps (eh oui l'euphorie du début). J'ai ouvert sur la LB un autre port TCT et UDP spécifique. Idiot ou je peux utiliser le même port ouvert pour les 2 macs ?
Autre question si je peux : qu'est-ce que le A4AF. Est-ce intéressant à gérer ?


----------



## SveDec (1 Mars 2006)

Une version Universal Binaries d'aMule est sortie ce matin !
Plus d'infos : http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?threadid=9286&sid=f6dcd9985de41577101c6564784ce2a2


----------



## SveDec (1 Mars 2006)

Bon, cette version Intel assure sur les Intels (j'ai pas eu de bugs encore).

Sinon une autre question, à quoi peut être dû un Low ID à part un problème de ports bloqués ?


----------



## Anabys (2 Mars 2006)

@Nobru34

- Si tu as 2 macs, il faut 2 plages de ports distinctes. 




> Apprenez à exploiter les A4AF. Le réseau eDonkey est ainsi construit, on ne peut obtenir qu&#8217;une seule partie d&#8217;un seul fichier, depuis le même utilisateur au même moment. Il est impossible de télécharger depuis le même utilisateur des parties de 2 fichiers différents. Prennons un exemple. Vous avez 10 fichiers: A, B, C, D, etc. Vous examinez les sources de ces fichiers, et constatez que l&#8217;utilisateur &#8220;azerty&#8221; est dans la liste des fichiers A, B et C. Cependant, il ne vous donne que des parties du fichier A, pour les fichiers B et C, il est marqué comme source inactive. Mais voilà, le fichier A est le dernier Harry Potter, qui ne manque pas de sources (sic), alors que le fichier B est un opéra de Mozart que peu de monde possède (re-sic). Vous pouvez demander à l&#8217;utilisateur &#8220;azerty&#8221; de basculer du fichier A vers le fichier B. Pour cela, clic droit sur le fichier, et utilisation de l&#8217;option du menu déroulant &#8220;Mettre tous les A4AF sur ce fichier&#8221;. Tous les utilisateurs affectés à un fichier différent du fichier B, mais qui ont des parties utiles du fichier B, seront automatiquement redirigés vers le fichier B qui verra sa vitesse de téléchargement sensiblement augmentée.



Source: http://blog.gfblog.com/index.php/2004/09/05/bien-utiliser-sa-mule-edonkeyemule/

@Svedec:

des problèmes sur le réseau, un vieux client ou un client bidouillé, l'utilisation de programmes de leech, le blacklistage, etc.


----------



## Nobru34 (2 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @Nobru34
> 
> - Si tu as 2 macs, il faut 2 plages de ports distinctes.




Ok, j'ai tout bon 
Les flèches sont presque vertes !
Pour ce qui est des flèches en bas à droite sur la petite terre, j'en ai une rouge (Down) et une verte (Up). Pourtant ça downloade bien (aMule 2.1.0 OS 10.4.3)... 
Alors que sur l'autre mac (Amule 2.0.3 OS 1.3.9) les 2 sont vertes.
Par contre rien à faire avec le widget Amule. Il me dit "Non connecté, lancez aMule" je clique sur le lien, Amule se lance mais il reste toujours sur la même demande. L'emplacement est pourtant le même que dans les prefs aMule.

Par ailleurs je vais essayer de digérer le A4AF
Bye


----------



## STYYX (3 Mars 2006)

Après avoir relu tout ce qui a été écrit dans ce fil et dans d'autre, je n'arrive pas à me connecter.
J'ai rentré les 2 adresses URL conseillées par Anabis et les ai rendu statiques, mais dès que je lance une recherche j'ai le message suivant : "Amule is not connected". D'autre part, en bas à côté de l'icone "Information", il y a l'info suivante : "Trying to connect".
Sois un peu indulgent Anabis, STP, tu maîtrises cela parfaitement à en juger la taille et la pertinence de tes posts ce n'est pas mon cas.


----------



## Anabys (3 Mars 2006)

Qu'est ce que l'indulgence vient faire là dedans ? Il n'est pas question de juger quoi que ce soit... ni d'une quelconque obligation de ma part envers qui que ce soit.

Avant de se poser d'autres questions, sur l'existence d'un blocage des ports ou de l'IP en amont, il faut déterminer si tu as bien choisi les bon serveurs.

En effet, au début de ce thread, je parle de Razorback 1 et 2, qui étaient à l'époque où j'ai écrit ces messages les meilleurs serveurs du réseau. Mais ils ont fermé il y a peu de temps. Il faut donc essayer de se connecter à d'autres serveurs, comme les ByteDevils et les eDonkey Server NoX. Leurs ip et ports sont donnés en page 10 ou 11 de ce thread.

Essaye ces serveurs, et si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas on pourra chercher une autre cause au problème.


----------



## SITRALE (5 Mars 2006)

Salut anabys petit probleme :
Je suis bien connécté à DonkeyServer No 1 mais lorsque je lance une recherche , aucun résultat...!
Idem avec ByteDevil....je lance mes recherches en global.


----------



## Anabys (5 Mars 2006)

Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé ça...
Tes critères ne sont pas trop spécifiques ? Tu as essayé une recherche locale ?


----------



## SveDec (6 Mars 2006)

Ça m'est arrivé l'autre jour ... j'ai fait une recherche qui aurait dû donner des miliers de résultats sur le DS1, et ya rien eu ... après avoir relancé la mule ça allait mieux, tout simplement !


----------



## Pochtroi (6 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Je voulais savoir comment je peux faire pour émettre un commentaire sur un fichier (les petits i verts et ! rouges). Genre si je tombe sur un fichier qui n'est pas ce qui est indiqué, ça me paraitrait bien de le faire savoir...

Pour revenir au début du post, aMule, c'est excellent. J'avais essayé LimeWire, qu'est-ce qu'il rame !!! Je n'ai jamais rien réussi à faire, j'avais 5 minutes d'attente entre chaque clic ! Après je suis passé sur Acquisition. Excellent, magnifique, tout ça mais il faut avouer que y'a beaucoup moins de trucs que sur aMule qui est encore plus rapide et surtout plus complet. Par contre, c'est toujours vrai que aMule ne prend pas en compte le réseau LimeWire ? Ca serait quand même toujours ça en plus...


----------



## SITRALE (6 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé ça...
> Tes critères ne sont pas trop spécifiques ? Tu as essayé une recherche locale ?



Nan c'est pas trop spécifique c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire...et même après avoir relancé la mule et avoir redémarré l'eMac ca ne fonctionne toujours pas...oO
Note : mes téléchargements en cour sont toujours actifs avec le même débit moyen...je suis donc bel et bien connécté...


----------



## SITRALE (6 Mars 2006)

*Note : lorsque je lance une recherche en global, il est possible de trouver des fichiers en .jpg et .cue ; mais rien en  AVI ni rien en vidéo...
HELP !


----------



## Anabys (6 Mars 2006)

@Sitrale: j'halucine ton problème est vraiment délirant là... j'ai vraiment pas de solution :/ Peut-être que tu devrais réinstaller le logiciel...

@Pochtroi:
Tu vas dans la fenêtre de aMule qui représente ta bibliothèque ("Fenêtre des fichiers partagés", icône 2 tiroirs bleu), tu choisis le fichier désiré, puis click-droit dessus et "Ajouter Commentaire/Note" dans le menu déroulant. Tu pourras écrire une phrase pour expliquer la note que tu mets. Les points d'exclamation verts/rouges à côté du fichier sont la moyenne des notes mises par les utilisateurs, allant de Corrompu à Excellent, en passant par Mauvais, Bon ou Très bon.

Quant à LimeWire, ce n'est qu'un client. On parle du réseau Gnutella. Mais au delà de ce bavardage de puristes, il faut dire qu'il s'agit d'un réseau qui n'a rien à voir avec edk et que son support ne sera probablement jamais implémenté dans les clients edk, aussi bien eMule qu'aMule. Ceux-ci supportent par ailleurs un réseau complètement décentralisé et indépendant des serveurs, Kademlia, qui commence à prendre de l'ampleur, et qui fait office de filet si la connexion au serveur edk est coupée. A signaler aussi que certains clients, comme xDonkey basé sur le daemon mlnet, supportent convenablement Gnutella et edk (ainsi que bon nombre d'autres réseaux, mais pour ces derniers le support est souvent au stade expérimental).


----------



## STYYX (6 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que l'indulgence vient faire là dedans ? Il n'est pas question de juger quoi que ce soit... ni d'une quelconque obligation de ma part envers qui que ce soit.
> 
> Avant de se poser d'autres questions, sur l'existence d'un blocage des ports ou de l'IP en amont, il faut déterminer si tu as bien choisi les bon serveurs.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.
Je voulais juste ne pas me faire lincher à cause d'ue question un peu simpliste !
J'ai rentré l'adresse de ByeDevils pour tester, ça se connecte, c'est déjà ça ! Mais je n'ai pas résolu le Low ID, je sus allée dans "Préférences Système" puis "partage", mais après cela se complique, je ne sais pas quoi cocher ou décocher. Je refais une recherche pour voir si cela a déjà été expliqué quelque part.


----------



## SITRALE (6 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @Sitrale: j'halucine ton problème est vraiment délirant là... j'ai vraiment pas de solution :/ Peut-être que tu devrais réinstaller le logiciel...



Mes préférences aMule et mes réglages de ports sont)ils conservés après une ré-installation ou un update?


----------



## Anabys (7 Mars 2006)

STYYX a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Je voulais juste ne pas me faire lincher à cause d'ue question un peu simpliste !



T'inquiete pas, c'est pas le genre de la maison, et ce thread est là pour faire le point sur les problèmes techniques courants relatifs au P2P 




			
				STYYX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rentré l'adresse de ByeDevils pour tester, ça se connecte, c'est déjà ça ! Mais je n'ai pas résolu le Low ID, je sus allée dans "Préférences Système" puis "partage", mais après cela se complique, je ne sais pas quoi cocher ou décocher. Je refais une recherche pour voir si cela a déjà été expliqué quelque part.



Oui c'est expliqué dans ce thread, un peu partout.
En gros les étapes sont les suivantes: 
- Choix du bon port
- Redirection du port si un routeur est utilisé
- Ouverture des ports dans le firewall, s'il est activé



> Mes préférences aMule et mes réglages de ports sont)ils conservés après une ré-installation ou un update?


Préférences aMule:
Si tu ne vires que le paquet de l'application (dans /Applications/) oui. Si tu désinstalles tout, inclus ce qui est dans ~/Library/Application Support/aMule, non.
Je te conseille quand même de tout désinstaller, en prenant soin de noter tes réglages sur un papier pour les retrouver facilement à la réinstallation.

Réglage de ports:
La redirection du routeur et l'ouverture dans le firewall ne bougeront pas. Par contre le réglage de aMule sera perdu (cf. ci-dessus) et il faudra indiquer à nouveau le port en question.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Mars 2006)

Je suis ce fil depuis de nombreuses semaines, et la seule chose que je tenais à dire aujoud'hui est de remercier anabys pour toutes ses infos, sa patience, sa pédagogie !
Merci encore


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Mars 2006)

euh sinon, j'arrive pas à enlever des traces de pied sur la partie ne daim de mes chaussures... Une idée anabys ?


----------



## Anabys (7 Mars 2006)

Oui !!

Ouvre le Terminal, dans Applications/Utilitaires, et tape "sudo mv traces_de_pied /dev/null"


----------



## Anabys (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, avant que j'oublie...

Je viens de réinstaller le widget aMule que je n'utilisais plus. Il ne voulait pas plus fonctionner chez moi que chez certaines personnes qui dévrivent le problème à un certain endroit de ce thread. J'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé sur le moment, mais voilà quelle était la cause du problème: il ne faut pas qu'il y ait d'espace dans le chemin d'accès au fichier amulesig.dat. 

Voilà, c'est dit


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas qu'il y ait d'espace dans le chemin d'accès au fichier amulesig.dat.



Je ne comprend pas vraiment...comment peut-on modifier l'expression d'un chemin d'accé à un fichier?:mouais: 
A moins que tu ne veuille dire qu'il faut que je le place directement dans le dossier User...??


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

J'ai peut être compris mais en tout cas ca marche pa! 

Si c'est bien qu'il ne faut pas d'éspace dans l'éxpression du chemin du fichier, alors j'ai modifier les preférence du widget en mofiant "aMule Downloads" en "aMuleDownloads" car c'était le seul éspace. 

D'autre part, j'ai aussi, dans les préférences d'aMule, modifier de la sorte le chemin du fichier aMulesig.dat à l'onglet "Signature en ligne" à la case "Répertoire du fichier Onligne Signature", ainsi qu'à l'onglet "Répertoires" à la case "Répertoire entrant" de facon à ce que la mule ne me recréer pas un dossier "aMule Downloads". 

Je pense que de ce point de vu j'ai donc à peu près tout bien fait comme y faut nan chef? 

Bref de toute facon ma version d'aMule est la CVS 2.0.0, et comme tu l'as spécifié plus haut pour mon probleme de recherche Anabys je devrai peut être bien updater ou ré-installer, mais j'avais peur de perdre tout les réglages... 

En tout cas ce widget détectait amulesig.dat avant que je ne modifi le chemin du fichier mais m'indiquait aMule comme déconnécté, maintenant, en ayant enlevé tou les éspaces, pas moyen qu'il le détecte...


----------



## Anabys (7 Mars 2006)

Je voulais en effet dire qu'il ne faut pas que le fichier amulesig.dat se trouve dans un dossier qui a un espace dans son nom, aMule Downloads est donc à exclure.

Evite aussi les majuscules et minuscules (d'ailleurs amulesig.dat est tout entier en minuscules), car même si HFS+ par défaut ne tient pas en compte la casse, cela ne veut pas dire que les logiciels tiers comme le widget et aMule ne le font pas (surtout aMule qui est plutot destiné à Linux qu'à OSX, à la base).

Crée un dossier appelé "amulesig" dans le dossier Documents de ton dossier Home.
Dans aMule, section signature des préférences, met ~/Documents/amulesig/
Dans le widget, met ~/Documents/amulesig/amulesig.dat

Ca devrait fonctionner (en tout cas c'est mon réglage actuel, et ça fonctionne).


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

OK Merci !


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

heu...je suis en train d'éssayé d'updater...est-ce qu'aMule 2.0.1 est la dernière version...? (http://www.amule.org/files/details.php?file=140)


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

ooooooups trompé : 2.1.0 sry...


----------



## Anabys (7 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est actuellement la dernière version.
Elle semble même plus récente que la CVS (!).


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

ca y est j'ai installé virée l'ancienne ré-entrer les pref sa roule en ID et mes recherche aboutissent... ! ! !



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ce fil depuis de nombreuses semaines, et la seule chose que je tenais à dire aujoud'hui est de remercier anabys pour toutes ses infos, sa patience, sa pédagogie !
> Merci encore



c'est vrai !


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

Une dernière chose m'intrigue Anabys (pour aujourd'hui lol) :
Dans les prefs d'aMule, à l'onglet Répertoires et l'emplacement "Répertoires partagés", je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que je partage enfait...enfin là j'ai bizarrement l'impression de partager tout mon ordinateur...!!


----------



## SveDec (7 Mars 2006)

Quand tu demandes à partager un dossier, il va partager tous les fichiers qui s'y trouvent. En revanche, les éventuels dossiers qui s'y trouvent ne verront pas leur contenu partagé


----------



## Anabys (8 Mars 2006)

> Dans les prefs d'aMule, à l'onglet Répertoires et l'emplacement "Répertoires partagés", je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que je partage enfait...enfin là j'ai bizarrement l'impression de partager tout mon ordinateur...!!





			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu demandes à partager un dossier, il va partager tous les fichiers qui s'y trouvent. En revanche, les éventuels dossiers qui s'y trouvent ne verront pas leur contenu partagé


C'est tout à fait exact.

Voilà comment ça marche:





​ 
L'image ci-dessus représente une partie de l'arborescence de mon disque. On constate que les dossiers sont représentés de 3 manières différentes:

- Dossier orange, nom normal: Le dossier n'est pas partagé, aucun sous-dossier de ce dossier n'est partagé.
- Dossier rouge, nom normal: Le dossier n'est pas partagé, mais un ou plusieurs de ses sous-dossiers sont partagés.
- Dossier orange, nom *gras*: Le dossier est partagé, mais aucun de ses sous-dossiers n'est partagé. Ou, comme dans l'image ci-dessus, le dossier est partagé et il ne contient pas de sous-dossier.
- Dossier rouge, nom *gras* (non représenté ici): Le dossier et l'ensemble de ses sous-dossiers sont partagés.


----------



## SITRALE (8 Mars 2006)

Merci, info utile...


----------



## SITRALE (8 Mars 2006)

hello...remarque : 
j'ai lancé quelques downloads, la flèche en haut à droite de la petite planète en bas à droite de la fenêtre reste rouge...:mouais: ...j'éspère que ca ne signifi pas une baisse de régime genre Low ID ca...?
En tout cas mes infos EDK sont formel et mon widget aussi : je suis en High...


----------



## SITRALE (8 Mars 2006)

hello...remarque : 
j'ai lancé quelques downloads, la flèche en haut à droite de la petite planète en bas à droite de la fenêtre reste rouge...:mouais: ...j'éspère que ca ne signifi pas une baisse de régime genre Low ID ca...?
En tout cas mes infos EDK sont formel et mon widget aussi : je suis en High...


----------



## SITRALE (8 Mars 2006)

hello...remarque : 
j'ai lancé quelques downloads, la flèche en haut à droite de la petite planète en bas à droite de la fenêtre reste rouge...:mouais: ...j'éspère que ca ne signifi pas une baisse de régime genre Low ID ca...?
En tout cas mes infos EDK sont formel et mon widget aussi : je suis en High...


----------



## Anabys (8 Mars 2006)

Pour les flèches, c'est:
- rouge: non connecté
- orange: LoID
- vert: HiID

- Flèche du haut: Kad
- Flèche du bas: serveur edk


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Mars 2006)

Le widget doit bien fonctionner sous Tiger, mais avec Amnesty Widget, sous Panther, les flèches fonctionnent mal, même en HighID (pour ma part en tout cas)


----------



## SITRALE (8 Mars 2006)

ca voudrai dire que mon kad n'est pas connecté...


----------



## Major Tom (10 Mars 2006)

Tout d'abord un spécial Big Up pour Anabys ! Grâce à toi j'ai pu voir la lumière dans l'obscure jungle du P2P. Pédagogie, objectivité, mise à dispo des sources d'informations : tout m'a servi et ma mule avance tellement mieux ainsi. 

:sick:   Seulement voilà, subsiste un nanoproblème :
THIS DAMNED WIDGET ne veut pas fonctionner du tout. J'ai bien tout lu et relu (relou ?) les différents post à ce sujet, essayé de coller ce satané fichir amulesag là ou il devrait, là ou il pourrait et même essayé ailleurs mais ce widget persiste à ne pas le trouver.
J'ai essayé sans espaces, sans cap, j'en ai crée un nouveau dans le dossier document comme décris plus haut et que dalle !
En somme ce n'est pas très important que cela ne marche pas, ce qui m'embête le plus c'est :
LO COMPREND PO (comme disait les Nuls dans une parodie de soap québécois) en clair : je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qui déconne (à part bien sur le widget lui-même).

Ma version : CVS rev 6339 (d'après Lord Anubys himself)

Bref, si quelqu'un connait le truc et qu'il trouve 5 mn pour decrire la procedure pas-à-pas en considérant qi'il s'adresse à un enfant de 12 ans, je lui exprimerais une gratitude infinie.
À tous merci...


----------



## SITRALE (10 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> ce satané fichir amulesag



C'est "amulesig" lol


----------



## Major Tom (10 Mars 2006)

oui ben j'me comprend ! J'ai juste les doigts palmés c'est tout pffffff...
si c'est pour en plus se foutre de ma gueule gratos...

N'empeche que ça marche po quand même ce damned widget têtu comme un aMulet 

Une tite question pour la route : c'est normal que j'ai des alertes disant que mon disque dur est plein quand ma mule avance ? j'ai quand meme pas loin de 150 Go de libre mais effectivement quand je verifie ça m'annonce moins de 1 Go. Tout redevient normal après redémarrage of course mais bon faut bien que je bosse un peu pendant que je télécharge (est-ce que les 2 activités sont vraiment compatibles en somme) ?
:modo:


----------



## SveDec (10 Mars 2006)

Hello 
Si t'as vraiment 12 ans, t'es bien la première personne de cet âge que je vois écrire correctement et parler français ^^
Concernant ton problème, quelle est ta config (en particulier as-tu un Intel (je crois que non d'après ta version)) ?


----------



## benao (10 Mars 2006)

salut, désolé de vous interrompre en pleine discussion, enfin, je ne vous interromps pas vraiment : suite à la lecture de ce filn je suis passé sur aMule, après avoir essayé limewire et poisoned, je trouve aMule bien mieux, sauf que ça download à environ 0,5 Ko/s de moyenne!!! je suis en high ID, les recherches, impec, les serveurs, no problemo, il existe plein de sources, et le pire c'est qu'en emission, je suis à fond!!

j'ai regarde dans les prefs, y a bien un réglage pour la vitesse de dl, mais ca change rien...c'est normal?


----------



## SveDec (10 Mars 2006)

Tu partages beaucoup ?
Parce que si t'es en bas des listes, quand tu commences à télécharger ça va pas vite ...

Enfin je crois


----------



## benao (10 Mars 2006)

beuh, je partage le peu que j'arrive à telecharger, faut avoir plein de trucs pour etre en haut des listes d'attente, c'est ca?
en outre, un ami pcéiste m'a dit qu'un gros serveur avait été ferme, il y a peu de temps et que ca pouvait venir de ça aussi...


----------



## SveDec (10 Mars 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> beuh, je partage le peu que j'arrive à telecharger, faut avoir plein de trucs pour etre en haut des listes d'attente, c'est ca?


Oui, plus tu partages plus t'es prioritaire, donc ne haut des listes, donc moins de temps d'attente etc.
Ce que tu peux faire c'est partager des trucs puis après les retirer quand tu n'a plus besoin de les partager ...


			
				benao a dit:
			
		

> en outre, un ami pcéiste m'a dit qu'un gros serveur avait été ferme, il y a peu de temps et que ca pouvait venir de ça aussi...


Oui Razorback a été fermé, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait changer les vitesses de Download ... Tant que tu va sur un serveur fiable (DonkeyServer, Bytes Devils, Chez Toff) ...


----------



## Anabys (10 Mars 2006)

Sa va être dur sans rentrer dans des explications techniques que j'ai pas le courage de donner présentement ... 

Voilà: plus tu partages, plus tu télécharges vite. Mais plus tu partages, moins tu télécharges vite.

Si, si... ^_^

A tenir pour vrai: Dans un réseau edk, un pair ne peut obtenir d'un autre pair qu'une seule partie d'un seul fichier à la fois.

Suffit d'ajouter quelques mots pour comprendre:
Plus tu partages d'un fichier, plus tu peux obtenir de ce même fichier. Plus tu as de fichier, plus le partage se disperse, et moins les fichiers en cours de téléchargement en profitent.

En gros, tu donnes du fichier A à des utilisateurs X, Y et Z. Chez eux, tu obtiens des crédits. Ces crédits te servent à obtenir d'eux des parties de fichiers que tu télécharges. Partant de ce postulat, 2 hypothèses: 1) tu n'as que le fichier A en partage, 2) tu as 3000 fichiers en partage, dont le fichier A.

Première hytpohèse.
Si tu n'as que le fichier A en partage, et que tu es en train de télécharger ce fichier, cela veut dire deux choses: 1) toutes les personnes qui t'envoient de ce fichier en possèdent au moins une partie (non, c'est pas forcément évident...); 2) tu ne peux envoyer que le fichier A => d'où => toutes les personnes vers qui tu upload demandent le fichier A.
Il y a donc coïncidence entre l'upload et le download, sur le fichier A. Tu gagnes des crédits *utiles*, auprès d'utilisateurs possédant des parties du fichier A, c'est-à-dire que tu pourras utiliser ces crédits pour obtenir des parties du fichier A.

Deuxième hypothèse:
Tu partages 3000 fichiers. Par un bête concours de cisconstances, ce sont les fichiers B, C et D qui sont actuellement en cours d'upload. Tu obtiens des crédits auprès des utilisateurs qui téléchargent ces fichiers. De là, deux sous-hypothèses: 1) ils ont aussi le fichier A ; 2) il n'ont pas le fichier A.
Dans le premier cas, tout va bien. Dans le second cas, les crédits que tu obtiens sont *inutiles* puisque tu ne peux pas les réinvestir pour obtenir des pairs le fichier A !

Il en ressort qu'il ne faut pas partager *trop* de fichiers.

On voit tout de suite la solution: ne partager que les fichiers qu'on est en train de télécharger. On est ainsi sûr que les sources d'envoi et de réception coïncideront. Mais une telle attitude va à l'encontre de la philosophie du P2P.

Il existe donc une autre manière de gérer les partages: définir des priorités. Ca se passe dans la "Fenêtre des fichiers partagés" (icône tiroirs bleu) dans aMule. Cette fenêtre présente la liste des fichiers actuellement en partage (qu'ils soient également en téléchargement ou pas). un clic droit sur un fichier fait apparaître un menu déroulant. Dans ce menu déroulant, il y a une section "Priorité" qui peut être réglée sur: Très basse, Basse, Normale, Haute, Très haute, Release, Auto.

Le principe est le suivant: plus la priorité est haute, plus le fichier sera échangé. Plus la priorité est bassé, moins le fichier sera échangé. L'option "Release" correspond à la priorité maximale: elle est à choisir dans le cas d'un fichier nouveau sur le réseau, qui doit être diffusé rapidement, et qui ne possède actuellement que très peu de sources. On comprend ainsi que pour résoudre le problème, il faut mettre en priorité "Très haute", voire "Release", les fichiers en cours de téléchargement, et en priorité plus basse (ou auto) les autres fichiers.

-------

Sur l'incidence de la fermeture de Razorback sur la vitesse des téléchargement: strictement aucune, comme le souligne SveDec.

Le problème majeur sur la vitesse de téléchargement.
Il y a de multiples facteurs qui influent sur la vitesse de téléchargement. Je tend à les classer, par importance, dans cet ordre: 1) Fichiers choisir (nombre et sources), 2) Hi/LoID, 3) Priorités.

Le 2) et le 3) c'est réglé (enfin, j'espère que c'était clair le pavé ci-dessus sur les priorités...). Reste donc le 1) qui a déjà été évoqué à plusieurs reprises. Mais comme ça faisait longtemps, je vais répéter un coup:
- edk n'est pas gnutella, ça NE fonctionne PAS pareil. Les téléchargements ne débutent pas dans les 10 secondes à la vitesse max. C'est comme ça, faut l'admettre. La meilleure solution pour rentabiliser edk est donc de mettre un certain nombre de fichiers en téléchargement simultanément, et de laisser tourner quelques jours... (cf. un gros pavé je sais plus où, vers le début du thread, où j'en arrive à conclure que edk est mieux pour les gros fichiers, et gnutella pour les petits fichiers).
- Il faut toujours choisir des fichiers qui ont beaucoup de sources, sauf si c'est impossible. Bref, le pauvre DivX qui a 3 sources, dans 10 ans il en sera encore à 3%... Le dernier navet américain, avec 200000 sources sera téléchargé dans la demi-journée.
- Il faut savoir que le tri des sources n'est pas instantané. Il prend quelques minutes. Il convient donc de vérifier une petite demi heure après l'ajout du fichier au plus tard si celui-ci ne présente pas de partie que personne ne possède. Ces parties sont identifiées en rouge dans la barre de progression de edk. Pour se rassurer, clic droit sur le fichier et "Afficher Détails" pour si le fichier a déjà été vu complet sur le serveur.


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> Si t'as vraiment 12 ans, t'es bien la première personne de cet âge que je vois écrire correctement et parler français ^^
> Concernant ton problème, quelle est ta config (en particulier as-tu un Intel (je crois que non d'après ta version)) ?



En fait je vais sur mes 12 ans et demi 

Bon voilà : je suis sur iMac Intel 2core 20" avec 1 Go de RAM (oui je sais mais t'inquiète j'ai une barrette de 1 Go qui vient par DHL lundi) et une VRAM de 128, et une capacité DD de 250 Go dont environ 150 de libres.

PS : et le widget ? quelqu'un peu spliquer pourquoi ça marche po ?


----------



## benao (11 Mars 2006)

merci Anabys!! 
c'est tellemnt complet que je vais relire ton post deux-trois fois!!


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> merci Anabys!!
> c'est tellemnt complet que je vais relire ton post deux-trois fois!!




ET POUR ANABYS HIP HIP HIP ...............



PS : et ce satané Widget ? tu pourrais pas le debugger un peu pour voir ? :modo:


----------



## Anabys (11 Mars 2006)

Houra ? 

Débugger un widget... rah, je déteste le JavaScript. Le genre de langage "que tu peux mettre un ";" pour finir une ligne, ou pas, c'est la même chose", je déteste... ;p

Sinon pour le widget, il y a quelques petits trucs à vérifier. Après, je ne sais pas trop, il ma paraît assez aléatoire...
- aMule correctement configuré: amulesig.dat est bien créé
- taux de rafraîchissement de ce fichier est le même dans aMule et dans le widget
- le fichier est dans un répertoire accessible en lecture par l'utilisateur courant
- le fichier est accesisble depuis un chemin qui ne contient aucun espace
- il est fait référence au dossier utilisateur, le cas échéant, par ~/ et non pas par /Users/xxx/ (?)
- le chemin indiqué dans le widget contient bien le nom du fichier, amulesig.dat
- le widget a été retiré de Dashboard, désinstallé, puis réinstallé et testé à nouveau (on sait jamais...)
- il s'agit bien des dernières versions du widget (1.4.1) et de aMule (2.1.0)


----------



## ignace (21 Mars 2006)

Salut, sur imac intel, c bien la version 2,1,1 qu'il faut telecharger sur amule.org ou alors le lien donné deux pages avant ( cvs ??? ) 

merci


----------



## Anabys (21 Mars 2006)

C'est cette version, en UniversalBinary pour PowerPC et Intel:
http://www.amule.org/files/details.php?file=147


----------



## milou660 (21 Mars 2006)

je suis en lowid j'ai lu ce topic mais je comprend pas trop anabys pourrai tu m'aider mon routeur est l'airport express relier a ma freebox merci d'avance


----------



## SITRALE (26 Mars 2006)

Et bonjour tt le monde...

Bon voilà, de nouveau un petit probleme avec ma mule : 

Heureux d'avoir acheté un HD externe de 250 G après avoir peiné pas mal de temps avec mes 40 G interne, je me suis précipité sur la mule !!  

Mais seulement voilà : Quelques secondes après avoir cliqué sur l' icone, un message d'erreur apparaît:                                                       

             "FATAL ERROR                                                                                                                                                           Bad permissions on incoming directory "   

Donc bien moche tout ca...

Surtout que cela intervient après que j'ai modifié les paramètres permettant aux élément downloadés de se diriger vers l' externe dans les pref d' aMule et qu'il est maintenant impossible de la réouvrir car une fois la fenêtre du message d'erreur fermée, l'appli ne se lance pas...

J'ai vérifié les autorasations d'accé dudit disque via un "Pomme I", j'ai tout coché en "Lecture et ecriture" partout et je l'ai appliqué aux éléments inclus mais rien n'y fait...

P.S : Ce message serait-il plutôt destiné à un forum matos?

Merci d'avance en tout cas...


----------



## tanjannault (27 Mars 2006)

Salut,
J'ai téléchargé amule à partir des liens que vous me recommandiez, j'ai tenté de mettre à jour la listre des serveurs mais ça ne donne rien : Échec du téléchargement de la liste des serveurs depuis http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz
Des solutions ? merci


----------



## SveDec (29 Mars 2006)

Tu n'a pas la dernière version d'eMule (2.1.1) : la dernière version prend sa liste de serveurs sur http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/ car gruk.org est mort


----------



## Anabys (29 Mars 2006)

@Sitrale
Ton disque est formaté HFS+ ? 
Au pire, si ça ne veut pas marcher, vire les prefs de aMule et réessaye. Si ça veut toujours pas, remet par défaut le répertoire de destination sur ton disque interne, et déplace les fichiers manuellement une fois qu'ils sont finalisés. Fais aussi attention avec les disques externes... les logiciels P2P sollicitent beaucoup les disques, et les usent plus rapidement que du bête traitement de texte avec Word !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Mars 2006)

j'ai gruk machin moi aussi pour amule CVS rev. 5636... comment que je fais pour mettre ocbmaurice ? parce que je me pose des questions, j'arrive à me servir de la mule avec gruk machin inscrit dans la fenêtre de serveur !


----------



## SveDec (30 Mars 2006)

Mais prenez la dernière version !! ^^


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Avril 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Mais prenez la dernière version !! ^^



Je ne vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## SveDec (3 Avril 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt


Avoir une liste de serveurs potable(s) ?


----------



## rok (5 Avril 2006)

esque si on met des fichiers a partager on augmente la vitesse de telechargement avec amule ? et esque il existe en francais ? et esque les fichiers que les utres prennent chez toi sont prio (par exemple si un gars prend un fichier chez moi sa limite le taux de telechargement pour moi ?)


----------



## Anabys (12 Avril 2006)

Je réponds un peu tard... pas trop eu le temps de visiter les forums ces derniers jours, avec l'ouverture des domaines .eu et le bazard des "RewriteRule"...

@Angel
Oui apparement la liste Gruk n'est plus disponible. Je fais confiance à SveDec quand il dit que les dernières versions de aMule reposent sur un autre liste, je n'ai pas vérifié. Enfin, je le répète encore: à mon avis, la meilleure solution est de choisir 1 ou 2 gros serveurs fiables, de s'y tenir, et d'oublier ces listes. Pour ma part c'est DonkeyServer No1 et ByteDevils.

@rok
Je te réponds rapidement, et je te donne ensuite un peu de lecture.

1) Si on met des fichiers à partager, on augmente sa vitesse de téléchargement sur ces fichiers là, ou sur d'autres fichiers dans le cas où la personne qui télécharge un de tes fichiers possède un fichier que tu demandes.

2) aMule existe en français, oui. Il suffit de choisir la langue dans les paramètres du logiciel.

3) Si quelqu'un prend un fichier chez toi, tu envoies ce fichier, tu ne le télécharges pas. Cela n'a donc pas d'influence sur ta vitesse de téléchargement. Deux tempéraments à ce principe. D'une part, comme affirmé ci-dessus, si tu envoies des parties d'un fichier que tu es en train de télécharger, ta vitesse de téléchargement pour ce fichier devrait augmenter. D'autre part, si les envois sont trop importants et que ta bande passante est saturée, il n'y aura plus de bande passante pour l'allocation des sources et la vitesse de téléchargement baissera.

Un peu de lecture:
"Bien utiliser sa mule" (surtout le #5 - bien utiliser le logiciel)
Partager pour télécharger plus vite ? (sur la page précédente de ce thread btw)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Avril 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds un peu tard... pas trop eu le temps de visiter les forums ces derniers jours, avec l'ouverture des domaines .eu et le bazard des "RewriteRule"...
> 
> @Angel
> Oui apparement la liste Gruk n'est plus disponible. Je fais confiance à SveDec quand il dit que les dernières versions de aMule reposent sur un autre liste, je n'ai pas vérifié. Enfin, je le répète encore: à mon avis, la meilleure solution est de choisir 1 ou 2 gros serveurs fiables, de s'y tenir, et d'oublier ces listes. Pour ma part c'est DonkeyServer No1 et ByteDevils.



Ouais je me connectais automatiquement à cheztoff ces derniers temps mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je trouve edonkey meilleur... Peut-être l'effet placebo. Je viens de télécharger la dernière version de la mule avec la liste des serveurs réactualisée, qui de toute façon ne sert guère à partir du moment où on se connecte à un ou deux serveurs automatiquement (enfin du moins la mule le fait-elle pour bytedevils sans que je sache comment). Je vais fouiller pour savoir comment faire une connexion auto sur edonkey 1, au cas où bytedevils est HS... En tout cas, je confirme ce qu'a dit SevDec


----------



## Anabys (13 Avril 2006)

J'utilise une technique bourrin pour me connecter automatiquement: je supprime de la liste tous les serveurs sauf les 2 que j'utilise, et je mets ces deux serveurs en statiques. Si l'un d'eux est indisponible, la mule cherche automatiquement à se connecter à l'autre.


----------



## Vincent.B (22 Avril 2006)

SAlut, depuis une petite semaine amule est repassé en lowhid, j'ai un peu changer 2-3 trucs pour repasser en hi mais c'est pire en pire.... et me donne ca : "NG : Your 4662 port is not reachable. Please review your network config".

Comprend pas pourquoi, mon routeur est configuré comme il faut, le dhcp est activé mais sur l'ordianteur l'ip est fixe, pour ne pas avoir de conlit lip de mon ordi est 192.168.0.11 et le dhcp ne va que de 0 à 10. Tous les ports à ouvrir vont vers 192.168.0.11.

Mon coupe feu est désactivé (et quand je l'acctive avec l'accés aux ports : 

tcp : 4662 4242 4661 4665 4711
UDP : 4672 4675 4711
 ca ne marche tjs pas...)

Je ne vois pas ou est le problème et pourtant il y en a 1 !


----------



## philire (22 Avril 2006)

j'ai un problème depuis hier :
je n'arrive plus à me connecter à DonkeyServer No1 ni à Byte Devils

le délai d'attente de la connexion est indéfiniment dépassé

de quoi cela peut-il venir ?
merci


----------



## Anabys (22 Avril 2006)

@philire:
Les serveurs sont down, le problème ne vient pas de toi.

@Vincent.B
Certains routeurs doivent être redémarrés pour que les changements prennent effet (c'est le cas des LiveBox par exemple). Redémarre le routeur et réessaye. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essaye à nouveau avec une nouvelle plage de ports.


----------



## Vincent.B (22 Avril 2006)

j'ai une freebox et je pensai que ct pas la peine de debrancher et de rebrancher mais si ! T'avais raison, merci bien Anabys

A quand un bouton on/off sur la freebox, va evitera de passer sous le bureau et de chercher dans les 4-5 multiprises laquelle prise est celle du modem.


----------



## Anabys (22 Avril 2006)

Si t'avais une Livebox, t'aurais déjà installé un système pour rebooter sans effort 10 fois par jour... (j'exagère un peu, quoi que...  ) genre le "kick and play", un bon coup de pieds dedans y'a que ça de vrai ! (là, oui, j'exagère  )


----------



## philire (23 Avril 2006)

Les serveurs sont down, bien.
Mais alors, vont-ils redevenir up, ou sont-ils out ?


----------



## Anabys (23 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai aucune info là dessus pour l'instant. En attendant d'en savoir plus, j'utilise ChezToff:
 [ChezToff Server 1] [ChezToff Server 2]


----------



## philire (23 Avril 2006)

Je n'arrive pas à lancer tes liens.
J'utilise pour ma part DonkeyServer No2 (62.241.53.16 4242) et ChezToff (213.251.136.83 4661) mais c'est pas la joie.
Peux-tu nous rappeler les adresses correctes ?


----------



## philire (23 Avril 2006)

ok, en fait un simple click suffisait pour ajouter les serveurs
autant pour moi

apparemment, DonkeyServer No1 remarche...


----------



## SITRALE (24 Avril 2006)

Anabys,
voilà j'ai résolu le probleme de chemin pour les éléments entrant mais voilà...vu que j'avais toute cette p^lace dispo j'ai directement lancé une bonne quarantaines de téléchargements    mais j'ai l'impression d'une nette baisse de régime  ...cela pourrait-il être du au fait que les données soient directement acheminées vers 1 externe  Faudrait peut être qu'un de ces quatres on revoi enssemble les meiileurs réglages pour une connetion 8mégas (7668 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) descendant et 928 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) montant)...merci si tu peux m'aider...


----------



## drvenger (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
J'essaie de configurer eDonkey 2000 1.4.3.
Le problème est que le logiciel me dis que mon port 4662
n'est pas joignable. Je suis sius Tiger et j'essaie d'ouvrir ce 
fameux port 4662. Je n'ai aucune connaissance en terme de 
réseau pourriez vous m'aider?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anabys (24 Avril 2006)

@Sitrale: normal, 40 c'est trop. Mets en quelques uns en pause, ça laissera plus de place pour les autres.

@drvenger: tu utilises un routeur ? Si oui, il te faut rediriger les ports vers ton adresse locale.


----------



## drvenger (24 Avril 2006)

J'utilise un modem ethernet avec une airport APPLE
Comment faire pour rediriger tout ca ????? (je suis vraiement novice en terme de réseaut etc..)


----------



## Anabys (24 Avril 2006)

Oui tu es novice, mais tu peux quand même lire le manuel livré avec ton matériel ^^ Très sérieusement: chaque réseau a ses spécificités, et il n'y a pas, en général, de "configuration toute faite" qui convienne dans tous les cas. Il faut au contraire voir au cas par cas. C'est pour cela qu'on ne te donnera pas de mode d'emploi tout fait "clique ici, clique là". On pourrait le faire, mais il faudrait pour cela savoir exactement comment est construit ton réseau (déjà, quel est le matériel utilisé).

Illustration:
Postulat de départ: tu parles de "airport", j'en déduis que tu es connecté par wifi, d'où le fait qu'il y a forcément un routeur à un endroit donné dans ton réseau.
Mais:
"J'utilise un modem ethernet" => ok, mais il fait office de routeur ou simplement de modem...? toi seul peux nous le dire.
"avec une airport Apple" => une carte Airport pour la réception du signal, ou une borne Airport branchée sur le modem ? Dans le premier cas, cela signifie que ton modem fait office de routeur. Dans le second cas, ton modem peut faire office de routeur, et s'il ne le fait pas, c'est la borne Airport qui s'en charge.

Quand on aura trouvé où est le routeur, on pourra essayer de le configurer pour rediriger les ports.


----------



## drvenger (24 Avril 2006)

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé la totalité des informations.
J'utilise un modem ADSL de la Marque Comet Labs Référencé NAMU.
Il est indiqué sur la boite et sur le modem "Modem ADSL à ports USB et Ethernet 10/100"
Il est relié à une borne AirPort Express. Je dois avouer que j'ai fait les configurations de base (persque tout en automatique) mais je n'ai pas poussé.

Malheureusement les manuels sont assez délicat à comprendre (pour moi).
J'avais donc tout fait en automatique.
J'essaie de faire selon ce que je trouve sur internet mais c'est assez difficile j'espère que vous pourrez me conseiller.

Merci


----------



## Anabys (24 Avril 2006)

Bien ! C'est tout de suite plus clair. Ton modem ne fait que modem, et c'est la borne Airport qui fait office de routeur. Il faut donc configurer cette borne, ainsi que le système et le client.

Trois étapes que j'ai déjà expliquées je ne sais plus où, et c'est bien le problème car j'ai plus la flemme de chercher où que de réécrire :rateau:

Première étape: configuration du système

Menu Pomme > Préférences système > Réseau > double-clic sur la connexion active (celle qui a une pastille verte à gauche du nom) > onglet TCP/IP.

- Noter l'adresse en face de "Adresse IP".
- Actionner le menu déroulant "Configurer IPv4" pour choisir "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle".
- Recopiée l'adresse notée dans le champ correspondant (si elle ne s'est pas recopiée toute seule).
- Valider les changements et quitter les préférences système.

Deuxième étape: configuration du routeur

- Lancer "Utilitaire Admin Airport" (recherche "airport" avec Spotlight ou directement dans Applications/Utilitaires).
- Sélectionner la borne et cliquer sur "Configurer"
- Onglet "Mappage de ports"
- Bouton "Ajouter".
Et là je ne peux pas te dire exactement comment ça se présente, mais ça devrait être quelque chose du genre:
Adresse: recopier l'adresse IP notée dans la première étape
Port TCP: choisir un port différent de celui par défaut, p. ex. 8000. Si l'outil l'admet, tu peux spéficier une plage de ports: 8000-8005
Port UDP: le port TCP + 3 conseillé (pour aMule), donc 8003 ou 8006-8010.
- Redémarrer la borne (normalement l'utilitaire le proposera après avoir sauvegardé la config)

Troisième étape: configuration du client

Dans les préférences eDonkey, tu remplaces le port par défaut (4662) par celui que tu as choisi dans l'étape 3 (dans cet exemple, n'importe lequel entre 8000 et 8005 inclus pour TCP et n'importe lequel entre 8006 et 8010 en UDP).

------

Dis nous si tu bloques sur une étape. Et dis nous ce que ça donne en suivant ces instructions.


----------



## drvenger (24 Avril 2006)

Tout d'abord Merci de prendre le temps de m'expliquer.

Bon j'ai essayé la config. 
Dans l'étape deux quand je vais sur Mappage de Port et nouveau j'ai 3 champs 
- Port Public
- Adresse Privée
- Port Privé

J'ai donc fait selon l'odre donné : Adresse Privée : copé du réglage précédent.
Port Public : 8000
Port privé : 8003.


Et la Internet ne marche plus lol
En gros il me disent que ma carte airPort est bien connectée au réseau mais qu'elle ne dispose pas d'adresse IP (si j'ai bien compris)

et donc eDonkey non plus ...

J'ai du rater quelque chose


----------



## Anabys (24 Avril 2006)

Oki, il n'y a pas de distinction entre TCP et UDP. Dans ce cas, mets la même chose dans port public et port privé (si tu peux mets une plage qui contient 3 ports, sinon seulement un port ce n'est pas très grave).

Question, en passant... ton adresse IP (celle que tu as notée et recopiée) est du style 10.0.0.X ou plutot du style 192.168.0.X ?

Et puis tant qu'à faire, j'ai oublié une étape:

* Etape 1 - BIS*
Pomme > Préférences système > Partage > onglet Coupe-Feu.
- Cliquer sur "Nouveau" et entrer les valeurs suivantes:
Nom du port: Autre
Numéros de port TCP: le port choisi, ou leS portS choisiS séparés par des virgules, ou la plage choisie: le port de début, un tiret (-), le port de fin (comme dans mon message précédent)
Numéros de port UDP: le routeur ne fait pas la différence, il faut donc mettre la même chose que dans la case des ports TCP
Description: n'importe quoi qui serve à se rappeller à quoi sert ce filtre (genre P2P ou eDonkey)
- Sauver les changements, quitter les prefs système.


----------



## drvenger (24 Avril 2006)

Et bien cela à l'air de marcher.
Je vais vérifier si la modif n'a pas altéré la connexion de l'autre mac...
Mais tout semble marcher.
en bas de eDonkey il est marqué Reachable ce qui semble signifier que tout vas bien.
Merci beaucoup pour cette aide très précieuse


----------



## Anabys (25 Avril 2006)

Cool ! 

Maintenant, si tu veux optimiser l'utilisation du réseau edk, tu devrais utiliser aMule plutot que eDonkey (tous les trucs pour optimiser le paramétrage dans les pages précédentes de ce thread). Deux arguments déterminants: 1) eDonkey est vieux et n'est plus vraiment développé, alors que aMule se est à jour avec les dernières évolutions du réseau ; 2) aMule permet des paramétrages avancés (ca télécharge vraiment plus vite!) que ne permet pas eDonkey.


----------



## drvenger (25 Avril 2006)

Bien je vais installer cela dès que possible.

Merci en tout cas pour cette aide.

Bonne soirée je te tiens au courant


----------



## SITRALE (25 Avril 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @Sitrale: normal, 40 c'est trop. Mets en quelques uns en pause, ça laissera plus de place pour les autres.



ok, j'en ai laissé 16 en cour et j'en ai pausé 31, ca remarche niquel mais :  "ca laissera plus de place pour les autres" ca vuet dire quoi exactement? C'est au niveau du nombre de requètes que j'envoi qui est ducoup trop réparti ou un truc comme ca? (Excuse ma faible connaissance en la matière)


Rappels de base : connection ADSL Wanadoo 8mégas via LiveBox, 7668 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) Descendant et 928 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) Montant, fichiers entrant directement sur externe SilverTouch 250Gigas via FireWire 400, OSX 10.4.5 sur eMac G4 700Mghz avec 768M de RAM, aMule version 2.1.0... Anabys aide moi a configurer ca au tooooooooop !! ! ! ! !  (si tu peux)


----------



## Anabys (25 Avril 2006)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'en ai laissé 16 en cour et j'en ai pausé 31, ca remarche niquel mais :  "ca laissera plus de place pour les autres" ca vuet dire quoi exactement? C'est au niveau du nombre de requètes que j'envoi qui est ducoup trop réparti ou un truc comme ca? (Excuse ma faible connaissance en la matière)



C'est bien cela. Trop de fichier en téléchargement implique qu'on se heurte à deux limitations (principalement, sans détailler, et uniquement en terme de réseau):
-- Le nombre maximal de sources ET de connexions est fixé dans la configuration. Il ne change pas, qu'un ou que 10 fichiers soient en téléchargement. S'il y a 1 seul fichier, il bénéficiera de toutes les connexions et sources disponibles, par contre , s'il y en a 10, chacun be pourra bénéficier que du dixième.
-- Même raisonnement pour l'allocation de la bande passante qui se trouve divisée par le nombre de fichiers à gérer (je parle bien entendu de la bande passante allouée à l'allocation et répartition des sources entre les fichiers, pas de la bande passante de "téléchargement", puisque c'est trop évident).



			
				SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> Rappels de base : connection ADSL Wanadoo 8mégas via LiveBox, 7668 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) Descendant et 928 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) Montant, fichiers entrant directement sur externe SilverTouch 250Gigas via FireWire 400, OSX 10.4.5 sur eMac G4 700Mghz avec 768M de RAM, aMule version 2.1.0... Anabys aide moi a configurer ca au tooooooooop !! ! ! ! !  (si tu peux)



En fait, il n'y a pas de config parfaite au poil super optimisée delamorkitu. Enfin, si, on pourrait se lancer dans de vastes calculs mathématiques. Mais ça serait totalement inutile car le gain de vitesse serait totalement absorbé par d'innombrables facteurs extérieurs. Il est donc nécessaire de bien configurer, mais optimiser à la virgule près n'est pas utile. Les facteurs extérieurs, c'est du genre: Wifi/Ethernet et délai de latence interne du réseau (Wifi = ping plus haut), latence extérieure (distance du DSLAM notamment), bande passante extérieure (elle n'est pas fixe, elle varie un peu en fonction de l'encombrement des serveurs du provider), bande passante du serveur et des pairs, etc...

Bref, pour ta ligne (ADSL 8 Méga, comme moi), c'est approximativement (hop copier/coller ):
_
Réception_: 0 (= illimité)
_Emission_: 40
_Allocation de slots_: 30 <= valeur raisonnable pour gérer la vingtaine/trentaine de fichiers... en dessous ça pédale dans la choucroutte. On peut monter un peu, mais pas trop sous peine de perdre de la bande passante d'émission (et donc perdre la chance d'obtenir des crédits, ce qui se répercutera sur la vitesse de téléchargement, blablabla).

_Max de sources par fichier > Limite dure_: 1500 <= mettre plus uniquement pour télécharger des blockbusters américains, sinon il est rare qu'il y ait autant de sources pour un même fichier
_Limites de connexion > connexions maxi_: 3000 <= on peut mettre plus

_Nouvelles connexions maxi par 5 secondes_: 50
(Très important, par contre ne pas mettre beaucoup plus, sinon ça serait contre productif, et adieu la bande passante)
_Taille du tampon_: 1.080.000
_Taille de la file dattente démission_: 2000 (voire moins... on s'en tape de ceux qui sont en attente, ce qui est important pour les crédits, c'est ceux qui sont en cours d'upload !)


----------



## oxigen (25 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que comme sur PC Windows, les logiciels de P2P sont un nid à virus, spireware etc ...? Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi oui ou non ?
Merci pour votre réponse.
Oxy


----------



## SveDec (25 Avril 2006)

Concernant les spywares, propres à chaque programme, peu de ceux existant sur Mac en contiennent (LimeWire notemment en contient) ...
Concernant les virus, aucun programme n'en est un, tout dépend de ce que tu télécharges ! Néanmoins, comme il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac (OS X), pas de soucis, même si tu chopes par inadvertance un virus Windows


----------



## SITRALE (26 Avril 2006)

Merci Anabys


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Avril 2006)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> Merci Anabys



Une patience d'ange cet Anabys


----------



## Anabys (26 Avril 2006)

Nan c'est pour faire monter le pagerank des liens de ma signature que je flood ce thread 



:rateau:


----------



## drelladesign (27 Avril 2006)

bon j'ai la flemme de chercher si  ça déjà été évoqué mais,
je carbure sur acquisition pour les mp3 et Azureus pour les films et séries,
y a t-il des petits trucs à améliorer sur azureus pour augmenter le débit ??
ou alors un autre bittorent plus performant ??
j' y connais pas grand chose merci merci


----------



## boodou (27 Avril 2006)

bonjour,
quelle est la différence entre xdonkey et amule ?
j'utilise xdonkey depuis un an sans soucis et là depuis 2 jours l'application quitte sans raison et quand je relance certains fichiers en cours ont disparu  
(config : FAI freeboox , mode routeur activé car 2 Macs , ports ouverts sur le compte free, pare-feu ordi désactivé, d'ailleurs j'ai lowid qui revient parfois et je pense avoir tout fait à ce propos - sujet ultra récurrent je sais-)


----------



## SveDec (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec un autre programme ... La cause était mon disque dur, il était plein, alors vérifie 

HS : Aucun rapport, mais c'est mon 500ème message


----------



## boodou (27 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> quelle est la différence entre xdonkey et amule ?
> j'utilise xdonkey depuis un an sans soucis et là depuis 2 jours l'application quitte sans raison et quand je relance certains fichiers en cours ont disparu
> (config : FAI freeboox , mode routeur activé car 2 Macs , ports ouverts sur le compte free, pare-feu ordi désactivé, d'ailleurs j'ai lowid qui revient parfois et je pense avoir tout fait à ce propos - sujet ultra récurrent je sais-)





			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec un autre programme ... La cause était mon disque dur, il était plein, alors vérifie



Bah non c'est pas ça (mon DD n'est jamais plein à ras-bord c'est pas bien ) , ce qui est bizarre c'est que du coup j'ai installé amule et ça marche ! (en lowid par contre)


----------



## Anabys (27 Avril 2006)

@drelladesign

Oui, il y a plein de choses à faire sous Azureus pour améliorer le débit. Ce logiciel est très complet. Il y a les choses "bêtes" et les choses "intelligentes". Le problème, c'est que j'ai aussi un peu la flemme, alors je dirais:

1) Les choses bêtes: choisir des torrents qui ont suffisament de seeds, bien configurer ses politiques NAT (bref les redirections de ports, mappage de ports, ports mapping, 
ports forwarding, ports triggering... que de noms pour peu ou prou la même chose)

2) Les choses intelligentes: ça devient très compliqué, et il n'y a pas vraiment de solution générique, il faut comprendre l'utilisation du logiciel pour faire les bon choix. Comme le dit si bien le "wizard de configuration" d'Azureus, si tu ne sais pas ce qu'est un Input/Output ou une Maximum Transmission Unit, utilise la config de base sans te poser plus de questions. (Bref, changer la valeur MTU pour augmenter la bande passante sans exploser son interface et avoir un lag de malade, ça dépasse très légèrement le niveau de complexité de la redirection de ports de base...lol)

@boodou
Il faut retenir:

xDonkey est une interface graphique (GUI) pour le vénérable service (daemon) mlnet/mldonkey, qui gère entre autres le protocole edk. 
+ le daemon est stable (depuis le temps...), gestion de nombreux protocoles, possibilités de configuration
- très hard à bien configurer, interface spartiate, vieillissant

aMule est un clone opensource de eMule, pour les Unix entre autres, qui ne gère que edk et Kad.
+ pas très compliqué à utiliser, souvent mis à jour
- pas toujours très stable, bouffe beaucoup de ressources

Pour le reste, j'ai déjà tout expliqué dans les premières pages du thread.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Ou bien tu utilise Transmission et tu te prend pas la tête


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Avril 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est pour faire monter le pagerank des liens de ma signature que je flood ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Je rêve, je pensais être le seul à faire ça pour le lien vers mon blog dans ma signature


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Avril 2006)

Quoique, non, je n'oserais jamais faire des posts inutiles


----------



## drelladesign (28 Avril 2006)

je te remercie Anabys,
mais le pauvre débutant que je suis n'a compris qu'un mot sur 5 de ton post... 
mais je vais passer le week end dessus, ça ira peut etre mieux après...
merci


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Mai 2006)

je me posais une question depuis quelques semaine maintenant... Le fichier "le B a ba pour accélerer eMule" ne serait-il pas une supercherie pour un pistage ou autres ? je sais que ce n'est qu'un fichier texte, mais je trouve ça énigmatique comme pratique...

2) Je me demandais ce que vous recommandiez pour le nettoyage ou en tout cas un aperçu avant toute chose des pourritures qu'on chope sur une mule ?


----------



## SITRALE (6 Mai 2006)

Hello all je voulais juste savoir si quelqun a une idée de ce que pourrait être ce message d'erreur aMule qui revient régulièrement lors d'une connection longue durée et auquel je ne comprend rien...? Merci


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Mai 2006)

il me semble déjà avoir eu ce genre de message lors d'une prévisualisation... avec la version CVS non ?


----------



## Anabys (6 Mai 2006)

@Sitrale
Ce message concerne Kad (kademlia). Autrement dit, on s'en fout. aMule, tout comme eMule, permet d'accéder à deux choses: 1) les serveurs edk, 2) le réseau kademlia, plus décentralisé. Mais si Kad permet d'obtenir quelques seed, il n'est tout de même pas aussi efficace qu'un bon vieux serveurs à la razorback (rest in peace), et n'est pas rentable pour une utilisation comme réseau principal. Du moins c'est mon avis. 

@Angel
Le fichier b-a-ba machin, je ne connais pas. Je ne télécharge plus ce genre de trucs depuis longtemps, un sur deux est un truc publicitaire ou une arnaque. Mais parfois on tombe sur de bons conseils aussi. En tout cas, rien de nouveau, il n'y a pas de méthode miracle et le seul truc qui fonctionne est "un bon paramétrage suivi d'une utilisation intelligente".
Quant à la prévisualisation pour éviter les fake, il suffit de spécifier dans les préférences VLC en tant que lecteur => "/Applications/VLC.app -a"


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Mai 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @Angel
> Quant à la prévisualisation pour éviter les fake, il suffit de spécifier dans les préférences VLC en tant que lecteur => "/Applications/VLC.app -a"



Ho, merci, mais pas de problème pour la prévisualisation ! En fait, avec la version CVS la prévisualisation ne marchait pas chez moi. Depuis que j'ai repris la dernière version, elle fonctionne à nouveau. C'était en réponse à la question de sitrale


----------



## emetloca (8 Mai 2006)

Quant à la prévisualisation pour éviter les fake, il suffit de spécifier dans les préférences VLC en tant que lecteur => "/Applications/VLC.app -a"[/QUOTE]


Je suis un nouveau membre et un nouvel utilisateur de Amule. je dois dire que j'ai lu les 17 pages de ce forum sur amule et jusqu'ici "tout va bien!. Mais pour la prévisualisation des téléchargements je n'ai pas tout compris. 
Où est-ce que je spécifie ce "/Applications/VLC.app -a".

merci d'avance


----------



## philire (8 Mai 2006)

> Où est-ce que je spécifie ce "/Applications/VLC.app -a".



Dans Préférences / Répertoires.
En bas, tu vas chercher VLC.


----------



## SITRALE (13 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde.
Eh bien voilà il m'est impossible de faire tourner la mule + d'une dixaine d'heures sans qu'elle ne quitte inopinément... Anabys une suggéstion?
OS X 10.4.6 et aMule 2.1.0...
Merci.


----------



## Anabys (14 Mai 2006)

Bof, comme d'hab ^^
=> Virer les prefs et vérifier les paramètres
=> Sinon, désinstaller/réinstaller le logiciel
=> Sinon, allez voir ce que dit la Console, le problème vient peut être d'ailleurs


----------



## emetloca (14 Mai 2006)

Prévisualisation

Merci Philire. 
Effectivement je n'avais pas vu l'onglet qui permettait de sélectionner le lecteur video. 
Maintenant que c'est fait et que j'ai choisi VLC, quel manip me permet de lancer une visualisation du fichier en cours de téléchargement ? 

Merci.


----------



## Anabys (14 Mai 2006)

Un clic-droit sur la ligne correspondante


----------



## Max London (14 Mai 2006)

Une question que je me suis souvent posé...
Honnetement, qu'est-ce que les gens peuvent bien télécharger sur LimeWire/Emule qui ne soit pas illégal?  Et si il y a des fichiers librement  mit sur les serveurs, commet savoir si on ne viole pas la license?  

Je n'accuse personne hein, c'est juste que je ne trouve pas de réponses à ma question


----------



## emetloca (14 Mai 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Un clic-droit sur la ligne correspondante



Evidemment vu comme ça, c'est plus simple. (Très simple) Désolé du dérangement et merci. 


*Posté par Maxlondel* : _Une question que je me suis souvent posé...
Honnetement, qu'est-ce que les gens peuvent bien télécharger sur LimeWire/Emule qui ne soit pas illégal?  Et si il y a des fichiers librement  mit sur les serveurs, commet savoir si on ne viole pas la license?  
_
Je comprends que tu te poses la question, mais finalement qu'est-ce que l'illégalité (définition et non pas philosophie) et qui en décide ? 

L'illégalité n'existe-t-elle pas uniquement parce que certains bien pensant l'ont décidé. Pourquoi auraient-ils le monopole de la bonne pensée.  D'ailleurs ces bien pensant (que peuvent être nos députés) sont ils d'accord entre eux ?


----------



## Max London (14 Mai 2006)

emetloca a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends que tu te poses la question, mais finalement qu'est-ce que l'illégalité (définition et non pas philosophie) et qui en décide ?
> 
> L'illégalité n'existe-t-elle pas uniquement parce que certains bien pensant l'ont décidé. Pourquoi auraient-ils le monopole de la bonne pensée.  D'ailleurs ces bien pensant (que peuvent être nos députés) sont ils d'accord entre eux ?



Ben je me demande...en tout cas dans le domaine de la musique (par exemple), c'est d'écouter un morceau sans en avoir payé le droit...bien sur, tout ceci se complique, dois-je payer une taxe quand un pote me file l'écouteur droit de son iPod  

Mais bon, on est d'accord que si je télécharge le nouveau Red Hot sur LimeWire c'est illégal hein?  Et sur LimeWire on ne télécharge principalement que des trucs du genre, enfin, je vois pas ce qu'on partage qui ne serait pas des musiques, films et autre...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Mai 2006)

Illégal, illégal... Ce n'est pas le forum pour en débattre, d'autant que la charte est assez stricte vu la finesse des limites entre la légalité et l'illégalité des propos... Je dirais juste qu'on nous cassait pas autant les pieds quand on s'échangeait les cassettes ou qu'on copiait les chansons passant à la radio. Suis-je un pirate si je chope des chansons à la radio et que je les convertis en mp3 ? 
Les vrais hackers doivent être bien vénère qu'on les compare à la plupart des idiots qui y pîgent que dalle à l'informatique et qui téléchargent Linda Lemay...

En tout cas, pour répondre à la question, il y a en comparaison moins de fichiers légaux qu'illégaux sur le réseau. Mais les fichiers légaux sont plus nombreux qu'on ne le pense. En musique, il y a pas mal d'artistes ou de groupes qui mettent leur production sur le net pour se faire connaître. Passés 70 ans d'exploitation, les droits d'auteurs d'oeuvres musicales et filmiques (même si celles-ci, vu l'âge de la technologie sont moins nombreuses  ) deviennent libres, c'est-à-dire que tout le monde peut les acquérir sans avoir d'argent à verser à quiconque. Pour les vidéos, les publicités doivent être téléchargeables sans problème, alors mon imagination étriquée doit oublier pas mal de cas de figure... En matière de jeux vidéos, les abandonware fleurissent sur le net et sont téléchargeables légalement. Et puis n'oublions tous les fichiers texte, pdf, par exemple les cours de certaines universités etc. 
L'utilisation de la mule (par exemple) à des fins personnelles et familiales fait partie des périmètres de liberté que les majors de la musique et du cinéma et les gouvernements atteignent en faisant fermer des serveurs ou en interdisant la mise en ligne de logiciels de peer-to-peer. Pourquoi n'ai-je plus le droit de télécharger les cours de guitare de mon petit neveu, les albums photos de mes parents etc ?
Mais, je suis confiant. C'est intenable, ça va craquer...


----------



## grig (15 Mai 2006)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> @drelladesign
> 
> Oui, il y a plein de choses à faire sous Azureus pour améliorer le débit. Ce logiciel est très complet. Il y a les choses "bêtes" et les choses "intelligentes". Le problème, c'est que j'ai aussi un peu la flemme, alors je dirais:
> 
> ...



J'utilise Xdonkey, je trouve que ça marche très bien, j'apprécie surtout la possibilité de limiter le débit entrant et sortant, je suis sur un LAN et les autres grognent quand je prends toute la bande passante. Il peut en principe se connecter à Donkey, Global Shares, Genutella, G2, Fasttrack, File TP et Bittorrent, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas de la tarte à configurer, surtout que je suis derrière un routeur/firewall, et que je ne veux pas faire de DMZ. Mais la console donne beaucoup de renseignements. Je ne l'utilise pas pour Gnutella, je préfère Cabos, petit programme japonais basé sur limewire et Acquisition, sans spyware ni adware, bien plus léger que Limewire et Frostwire, et  plus rustique aussi,  il ne classe aucune recherche, mais il est très léger et efficace, j'ai un processeur 333 mhz, et Limewire et consorts me bouffent trop de CPU, tandis que Cabos, c'est plus cool, je peux le laisser en background sans sentir de ralentissement lorsqu'il tourne en background. Idem pour Xdonkey, le daemon mlnet est sobre.


----------



## grig (15 Mai 2006)

drelladesign a dit:
			
		

> je te remercie Anabys,
> mais le pauvre débutant que je suis n'a compris qu'un mot sur 5 de ton post...
> mais je vais passer le week end dessus, ça ira peut etre mieux après...
> merci



aMule, j'ai laissé tomber, je trouve que xDonkey, même si on ne s'en sert que pour le protocole edk, ca donne de bon résultats en terme de recherches, évidemment, il ne fait pas être pressé, mais bon, ça libère de la bande passante pour autre chose, je le laisse ronronner gentiment, je ne recherche que des trucs rares ou très anciens, épuisés ou inédits, je ne crains guère les foudres des pourfendeurs du P2P


----------



## grig (15 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je un pirate si je chope des chansons à la radio et que je les convertis en mp3 ?


J'enregistre un flux mp3 avec Audion (je le fais souvent sur Radio Paradise,  Cool Jazz ou Folk Alley), j'utilise l'éditeur du même Audion pour extraire les morceaux qui me plaisent, je récupère les ID3 sur la playlist, tout ça n'est-il pas parfaitement légal ? La moitié de mes mp3 proviennent de cette source, l'autre de vinyles que je rippe moi-même, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de plus répréhensible que d'utiliser un MiniDisc et un cable optique... Je crois que le p2p ruine moins les majors (enfin ruine, je me comprends) que la copie directe de CD du commerce. En plus, les majors, si ils ne nous proposaient pas toujours les mêmes titres sur la nième compil du même artiste, je ne serais pas obligé d'aller chercher les titres toujours ignorés sur un réseau p2p, J'ai remarqué qu'une fois sur trois, le titre que j'ai mis des semaines à trouver a été rippé à partir d'un vinyl, j'entends les craquements...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> J'enregistre un flux mp3 avec Audion (je le fais souvent sur Radio Paradise,  Cool Jazz ou Folk Alley), j'utilise l'éditeur du même Audion pour extraire les morceaux qui me plaisent, je récupère les ID3 sur la playlist, tout ça n'est-il pas parfaitement légal ? La moitié de mes mp3 proviennent de cette source, l'autre de vinyles que je rippe moi-même, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de plus répréhensible que d'utiliser un MiniDisc et un cable optique... Je crois que le p2p ruine moins les majors (enfin ruine, je me comprends) que la copie directe de CD du commerce. En plus, les majors, si ils ne nous proposaient pas toujours les mêmes titres sur la nième compil du même artiste, je ne serais pas obligé d'aller chercher les titres toujours ignorés sur un réseau p2p, J'ai remarqué qu'une fois sur trois, le titre que j'ai mis des semaines à trouver a été rippé à partir d'un vinyl, j'entends les craquements...



Ce qui ruine les majors est de vendre leurs disques aussi chers alors que leur clientèle numéro 1 sont les adolescents, qui préfèrent désormaisp asser leur fric en portable, DVD, consoles de jeux, iPod etc...


----------



## grig (15 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ruine les majors est de vendre leurs disques aussi chers alors que leur clientèle numéro 1 sont les adolescents, qui préfèrent désormaisp asser leur fric en portable, DVD, consoles de jeux, iPod etc...



En plus, la vraie raison de l'abandon du support vinyle, c'était qu'avec le choc pétrolier, il revenait trop cher, pourtant les premiers CD qui revenaient moitié moins cher étaient vendus LE DOUBLE d'un vinyl. Je crois que quelques uns s'en sont mis plein les poches pendant longtemps, coulant les petits labels pour les racheter moins cher, et ne proposant presque que des compilations qui ne coûtaient pas un sou à la production.

Pour moi, ce n'est qu'un juste retout des choses, j'ai toujours considéré le CD comme un support minable, mes premiers CD ont connus les tropiques, j'ai du en jeter la moitié qui étaient bouffés par la corrosion, et j'ai mp3ifiés (joli néologisme) les autres avant qu'ils ne se décomposent à leur tour, alors que mes premiers vinyles qui ont mon age (1948) se portent comme des charmes malgré leurs craquements. Mon rêve serait d'acheter une platine laser pour vinyle, mais bon, il va faloir économiser un peu 

J'arrête, je ne suis plus du tout dans le topic


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> En plus, la vraie raison de l'abandon du support vinyle, c'était qu'avec le choc pétrolier, il revenait trop cher, pourtant les premiers CD qui revenaient moitié moins cher étaient vendus LE DOUBLE d'un vinyl. Je crois que quelques uns s'en sont mis plein les poches pendant longtemps, coulant les petits labels pour les racheter moins cher, et ne proposant presque que des compilations qui ne coûtaient pas un sou à la production.
> 
> Pour moi, ce n'est qu'un juste retout des choses, j'ai toujours considéré le CD comme un support minable, mes premiers CD ont connus les tropiques, j'ai du en jeter la moitié qui étaient bouffés par la corrosion, et j'ai mp3ifiés (joli néologisme) les autres avant qu'ils ne se décomposent à leur tour, alors que mes premiers vinyles qui ont mon age (1948) se portent comme des charmes malgré leurs craquements. Mon rêve serait d'acheter une platine laser pour vinyle, mais bon, il va faloir économiser un peu
> 
> J'arrête, je ne suis plus du tout dans le topic



Je vais un peu passer pour un provocateur, mais j'attends toujours la démonstration que le son sur CD est meilleur. Je ne suis pas convaincu d'une si nette différence !


----------



## bucheron74 (16 Mai 2006)

Nobru34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai à priori (mais je n'en suis toujours pas sûr) débloqué les ports UDP 5190 à 5190 et TCP 5195 à 5195 sur ma LB
> J'avais débloqué ces ports pour ISight qui faisait soucis avec la LB.
> ...



pour les ports à ouvrir, facile à vérifier 
tu vas dans la LB par firefox et tu regardes dans INFORMATIONS SYSTEMES
tout est affiché, les ports redirigés et la plage UPNP qui indique les ports utilisés au moment ou l'application est ouverte.
EX: quand Azureus est ouvert, UPNP me désigne les ports ouverts pour le soft en TCP et UDP
lance ton soft et regarde dans la LB   
par contre il y a une erreur je pense sur les ports choisis
il faut mettre un port UDP =TCP +10
en préférence tu mets un port TCP et tu ajoutes 10 pour UDP

par défaut il met 4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP
tu changes les valeurs c'est mieux 
c'est un conseil que j'ai eu et ca roule bien sachant que les taux ne sont jamais impressionnnants.


----------



## grig (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je vais un peu passer pour un provocateur, mais j'attends toujours la démonstration que le son sur CD est meilleur. Je ne suis pas convaincu d'une si nette différence !


 Il y a eu plein de tests. Même si le CD a un bon son, il reste limité par le sampling, alors qu'en analogique, il n'y a pas cette limite, certains vinyls ont un son bien meilleur que le CD, j'ai par exemple le premier album des Replacements sur les deux supports, le LP a un super son et le CD un son de daube, mais le contraire existe aussi, les vinyles de la fin des années 80 sont souvent mauvais: matrices usées, matériel de fabrication vieillissant, vinyle de très mauvaise qualité à cause du prix du pétrole, ces disques là ne sont pas des merveilles, mais le marché se porte bien. Bon, le vinyl, ce n'est pas économique: les disques sont chers, et une platine CD coute moins cher qu'une cellule magnétique bas de gamme avec son diamant. Par contre le vinyl, si on en prend soin, c'est increvable.


----------



## SITRALE (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Et bien voilà j'ai changé de LB dernièrement et donc bien sur je suis retombé en Low ID avec ma Mule... J'ai donc vérifié si mes réglage Pare Feu étaient toujours là pour laisser rentrer les infos pour aMule et s'était toujours ok apparament, donc j'ai vérifié que les ports étaient les mêmes dans les prefs d'aMule et j'ai! tout de suite été sur la page admin de ma nouvelle LB pour rentrer à nouveau les ports ouverts pour aMule via le firewall... enfin bref une fois l'opération effectuée j'ai tester le port TCP en question et là il y a erreur, ca ne marche pa...je vérifie via les infos ED2K d'aMule et effectivement je suis encore en Low ID... une idée??

Merci d'avance...

P.S: Anabys à l'aide !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Mai 2006)

Sitrale, j'ai rien compris à ton message, mais peu importe 

Tiens, quelqu'un sait quelle est la différence entre une recherche locale, globale, kad et FileHash WWW ?


----------



## SveDec (26 Mai 2006)

Recherche locale : cherche sur ton serveur
Recherche globale : cherche sur ton serveur ET sur Kad (mais ça prend un peu de temps, quelques secondes quoi)
Recherche Kad : cherche sur Kad ^^
Recherche Filehash WWW : je sais pas ^^

Tiens, question à deux francs : si on renomme des fichiers en partage depuis le Finder, ça ne pose pas de problèmes au niveau de la mule, elle change le nom dans sa liste etc. ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Mai 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Recherche locale : cherche sur ton serveur
> Recherche globale : cherche sur ton serveur ET sur Kad (mais ça prend un peu de temps, quelques secondes quoi)
> Recherche Kad : cherche sur Kad ^^
> Recherche Filehash WWW : je sais pas ^^
> ...



C'est quoi Kad ?


----------



## SveDec (26 Mai 2006)

Arf, on a déjà dû l'expliquer dans ce topic ... C'est un protocole (je ne sais pas si c'est le bon mot) de transfert plus évolué que le passage par un serveur ... Pour les détails, ... cherche :s


----------



## bucheron74 (26 Mai 2006)

pour info le probleme de sitrale est réglé il fallait desactiver la plage DHCP et configurer IPV4 manuellement dans les préférences système


----------



## SITRALE (26 Mai 2006)

D'ailleur merci à Bucheron !


----------



## bucheron74 (26 Mai 2006)

de rien 
c'est important de s entraider


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Mai 2006)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur merci à Bucheron !



Bah de rien !


----------



## SveDec (27 Mai 2006)

Allez, on arrête de dévier et on répond à ma question 



			
				SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, question à deux francs : si on renomme des fichiers en partage depuis le Finder, ça ne pose pas de problèmes au niveau de la mule, elle change le nom dans sa liste etc. ?


----------



## bucheron74 (27 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Kad ?



pour KAD regardes là http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia


----------



## SveDec (27 Mai 2006)

Après ma question sans réponse m'en vient une deuxième 
Que penser de l'option "Save 10 sources on rare files (< 20 sources)" ?
Merci


----------



## bucheron74 (27 Mai 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Après ma question sans réponse m'en vient une deuxième
> Que penser de l'option "Save 10 sources on rare files (< 20 sources)" ?
> Merci


désolé mais pour ta réponse je suis en train de regarder car il me semble mais sans certitude que les fichiers partagés sont indiqués à la mule manuellement.Dans d'autres tu indiques un repertoire de partage, mais dans amule il me semble que tu indiques le nom du fichier que tu souhaites partager.Si tu renommes le fichier du finder, je pense que la mule sera trompée à moins que tu ailles sur le logiciel pour changer à partir des préférences partage
c'est facile à vérifier en prenant un fichier bidon que tu renommes et tu vois si il change lui meme le nom.
je ne me sers pas beaucoup de amule donc je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester ca
pour l'option que tu évoques je ne peux pas t'aider
tu as un forum dédié à AMULE et aux autres soft de partage 
cliques là http://www.open-files.com/forum/index.php?act=SF&f=66
ils sont spécialisés la dessus , sur notre forum, c'est vrai que c'est un sujet un peu "tabou"


----------



## philire (27 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu renommes le fichier du finder, je pense que la mule sera trompée à moins que tu ailles sur le logiciel pour changer à partir des préférences partage


Je suis peut-être à côté mais pour renommer un fichier, tu peux le faire dans la fenêtre des fichiers partagés ou à partir de la fenêtre transfert-détails.


----------



## bucheron74 (27 Mai 2006)

tu as juste , j'ai dit ca de tete mais je n'utilise que trs peu ce logiciel


----------



## SveDec (27 Mai 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Je suis peut-être à côté mais pour renommer un fichier, tu peux le faire dans la fenêtre des fichiers partagés ou à partir de la fenêtre transfert-détails.


Ça ne marche que pour les fichiers incomplets, donc gérés exclusivement par la mule 
Je vais tester le renommage à partir du Finder, on verra bien ^^

Edit : bon, j'ai renommé un fichier, et en rechargant la liste des fichiers partagés, le renommage est pris en compte, donc je pense que ça ne doit pas poser de problème ...


----------



## SITRALE (28 Mai 2006)

Anabys est parti en vacance ou quoi??

Bref passon, heu juste un peti probleme j'ai ce message d'erreur dans le journal d' aMule : 

2006-05-28 22:50:13: Erreur: DonkeyServer No1 (62.241.53.2:4242) -  : Connection refused. Your IP is currently blacklisted.   !!

Une idée...?
Merci...


----------



## SveDec (28 Mai 2006)

Ça, ça veut dire que t'as été banni (temporairement, je te rassure ^^) du DKS1, car tu as dû essayer trop souvent de t'y connecter, ou que tu as fais quelque chose qu'il n'aime pas quoi ^^
Dans quelques heures, ou demain, ton bannissement (?) sera effacé, et tu pourra de nouveau te connecter


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ton lien, Bucheron, mais pour moi, c'est du chinois...


----------



## Anabys (29 Mai 2006)

Me revoilàààà 
Mais j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment, dans 15 jours je reviens spammer ce thread, promis 

Bref, deux petites infos en passant:

- Le nom du fichier, on s'en tape. Cela n'a pas d'influence. La mule n'identifie pas les fichiers par leur nom, elle les identifie par leur hash. D'où: 1) quand vous ajoutez un nouveau fichier dans le répertoire partagé et que vous lancez aMule, le logiciel génère le hash du fichier et le fait savoir dans sa console ; 2) sélectionnez un téléchargement suspect et affichez ses détails par clic-droit (du genre le divx d'un film à grand succès pas encore sorti en salles...), et vous verrez sous quels autres noms il est connu (la lettre X devrait revenir souvent dans ces noms...).

- Le blacklisting j'en avais parlé il y a quelques temps. Je vais voir si j'arrive à retrouver le post.


----------



## Anabys (29 Mai 2006)

Bon, je trouve plus ce post.

Pour résumer (pas le temps de faire un paté ce soir):
- Blacklist c'est pas grave, c'est pas ta faute, c'est temporaire. Solution: attendre (en général entre 3 et 24 heures).
- Une des causes est un LowID
- Une autre cause est l'utilisation d'un client agressif (ce n'est pas le cas d'aMule, c'est par contre le cas de bon nombre de mods et dérivés d'eMule sous Windows)
- Une autre cause est le nombre insuffisant de crédits (et c'est de là que vient ton problème). En deux mots: certaines opérations donnent des crédits, d'autres en retirent. La connexion à un serveur retire beaucoup de crédits. Donc, si pour une raison ou pour une autre tu te déconnectes/reconnectes plusieurs fois au même serveur en peu de temps, tu perds beaucoup de crédits. Pas assez de crédits signifie que tu te retrouves en blacklist. Cela peut arriver lorsque l'on demande à aMule de se reconnecter automatiquement en cas de déconnexion.


----------



## SITRALE (29 Mai 2006)

Merci pour l'info...intéréssant !


----------



## SITRALE (14 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous bon est-ce que ce thread est définitivement mort...?
Parceque ducoup sans lui et Anabys je sais plus ou allé chercher mes infos pour ma Mule...

J'ai besoin de quelqun pour m'aider avec ma nouvelle connection... J'ai une FreeBox HD avec une connection 24Mégas, mais environ 8 Mégas en IP...
J'avais des reglages pour une connek 8Mégas ATM avant et donc j'imagine qu'il faudrait que j'optimise...
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Janvier 2007)

J'ai bien fait de rester abonné à ce fil parce que du coup, je vais attendre la réponse à ta question sitrale, puisque j'attends moi aussi une free box HD 24 Mo


----------



## SITRALE (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut AWDE,
j'éspères autant pour toi que pour moi qu'elle viendra cette réponse...
Je ne sais pas si Anabys est encore actif sur MacG...
En tout cas ca fait longtemps que ce thread a été abandonné, mais je vois que je suis allé jusqu'au bout et que le dernier message est un des miens ...lol:rateau:

En tout cas ca serait cool ouaip...au passage j'éspère que tu n'aura pas autant de problemes que moi avec ta FreeBox mais laisse moi te dire que quant ca marche ca marche bien...

Yo petite précision aussi, j'ai optimizé ma connection dans les preférences systèmes et j'ai demandé à Free de me faire passer en mode FastPath, donc maintenant je suis plutot en 10 Méga IP...

Voilà dernière chose truc simple pour ceux qui le savent pas , on peu apparament accélérer sa connection de la manière suivante : 

Préférences système > Réseau > Afficher "Ethernet Integre > Onglet "Ethernet" > puis configurer : "Manuelement (avancé)" > vitesse : "100 base TX" > et duplex : "duplex intégral". 

Voilà vous pouvez vous servir d'un site comme http://mire.ipadsl.net/  pour tester le débit IP de votre connection...faite le avant et arpès l'opération. Si le débit a baissé, rétablissez les réglage en mettant tou sur automatique ou comme c'était avant de toucher quoi que ce soit....

Moi selon mes connection (j'ai eu de la LiveBox, de la LiveBox Pro et de la FreeBox), ca m'a toujours fait gagner entre 1 et 3 mégas.

Je l'ai fait chez un pote qui a une LiveBox, il est carrément paqssé de 2 Méga environ en IP, à une vraie cannection 8 méga, avec environ 6 - 7 Mégas en IP, il a halluciné...

Voilà à plus ...et éspérons qu'un expert en réseau va récupérer ce thread...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Janvier 2007)

Nous avions abord&#233; dans ce fil avec anabys notamment, les logiciels limewire/frostwire. Je tiens &#224; dire qu'apr&#232;s une utilisation r&#233;currente ces derniers mois, je suis profond&#233;ment d&#233;&#231;us par ce que j'y trouve ou n'y trouve pas. Fichiers publicitaires (si si), fake en tout genre, et m&#234;me tr&#232;s grosses difficult&#233;s pour trouver le fichier de mon neveu qui tourne une s&#233;rie &#224; des fins personnelles : "Femmes au foyer d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;es". Bref, grosses d&#233;ceptions. Amule me semble donc &#234;tre pr&#233;f&#233;rable &#224; Lime/Frost Wire.
Je m'interroge sur BitTorrent, en attendant de savoir m'en servir.

Petite question au sujet de la mule : que signifie le chiffre/nombre entre parenth&#232;ses en regard des sources ?

Pas de probl&#232;me avec ma freebox ? Je l'ai command&#233;e voici deux mois et je m'attends encore &#224; deux mois d'attente. 
1) Vive les centres d'appels &#224; l'&#233;tranger. Celui de free est au Maroc, ils ont mal orthographi&#233; mon adresse. Il a fallu que je rappelle un mois plus tard pour me renseigner sur l'avancement du "dossier" pour que les services techniques s'en rendent compte.
2) Ca arrangeait bien France T&#233;l&#233;com qui, du coup, n'accordait pas la ligne.
Enfin bref, tout &#231;a pour dire que j'ignore quels sont les r&#233;glages que j'effectuerais d&#232;s que je l'aurai. Comment as-tu optimis&#233; ta connexion Free pour l'amule via les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ?


----------



## SITRALE (26 Janvier 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Petite question au sujet de la mule : que signifie le chiffre/nombre entre parenthèses en regard des sources ?



Bah les personnes chez qui tu est en train de prendre de la matière...plus il y en as, plus c'est rapide.


----------



## SITRALE (26 Janvier 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Comment as-tu optimisé ta connexion Free pour l'amule via les préférences système ?



>>>>>



SITRALE a dit:


> Préférences système > Réseau > Afficher "Ethernet Integre > Onglet "Ethernet" > puis configurer : "Manuelement (avancé)" > vitesse : "100 base TX" > et duplex : "duplex intégral".


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Janvier 2007)

Pardon, je n'avais pas compris que tu parlais de ça. Merci en tout cas, j'essaie et je vous raconte si je vois une évolution.


----------



## Jadek (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, ça fait trois jours que je parcours ce thread pour essayer de configurer correctement amule.
J'ai bien configuré les paramètres de connexion comme l'indiquait Anabys, de même pour les serveurs.
Malgré tout ça, je n'arrive pas à me débrouiller seul et mon principal problème est le vitesse de téléchargement : je ne dépasse pas les 2 Ko/s.
Je viens de PC ou emule était plus simple et là je suis un peu paumé, donc excusez d'avance le ridicule de mes questions : 
est-il nécéssaire d'utiliser ED2K et Kad en même temps ?
si oui, doit-on les connecter au même port ?
pourquoi le port que j'ajoute sur le réseau Kad disparait-il à chaque fois ?
y a t-il un pare feu intégré sur les Imac et si oui où se cache-t-il ?
y a t-il des ports réservés au réseau Kad et d'autres au réseau ED2K ?

Voilà, je sais c'est très bête mais ça ménerve d'avoir réussi à me connecter et à presque tout comprendre des explications d'Anabys pour échouer si près. Il doit forcément y avoir un truc qui cloche. Je précise que je suis sur Neuf, au cas où ça changerait quelque chose.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront me donner des tuyaux.


----------



## spleen (31 Janvier 2007)

Ne pas oublier que le plus important, une fois que l'on a tout configuré, c'est le nombre de sources. Avec les réglages, c'est ça qui détermine la vitesse de téléchargement.
Mettre également des fichiers en partage, et de préférence des fichiers qui sont demandés... l'upload augmente les crédits de ta Mule et permet de télécharger plus vite.
Eviter de faire trop d'essais répétés de connection à un serveur (pénalités).
Et puis surtout, être très patient : la Mule n'est pas ce qui se fait de plus rapide (bittorrent est beaucoup plus efficace sur certains types de fichiers).
Pour ce qui est du pare feu, il y en a un intégré à macOS (préférences système, partage). Personnellement, je l'ai désactivé et j'ai installé Little Snitch qui permet de faire des réglages appli par appli beaucoup plus précis. 
Il n'est absolument pas nécessaire d'utiliser Edonkey et Kad en même temps.
Quand un fichier n'avance pas, vérifier la file d'attente : double-cliquer sur le fichier, ça affiche la QR. S'il y a beaucoup de demande et peu d'offre, peu de chance d'arriver au bout.
Vérifier également que le fichier que l'on récupère est à 100%. Il arrive parfois qu'on soit bloqué tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a plus de parties à télécharger.
Bon courage..


----------



## Jadek (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci, je vais essayer de bidouiller encore un peu sans craquer.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Février 2007)

Jadek a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer de bidouiller encore un peu sans craquer.



Pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas, pour ma part ça fonctionne bien avec les données d'Anabys


----------



## Jadek (1 Février 2007)

Bon, c'est encore moi, j'ai fait le test proposé par Anabys lors d'une page précédente et j'obtiens comme réponse ceci : 
TCP port 4662 is unavailable .....etc
et TCP error 111 connection refused alors qu'il me semble être connecté.
Est-ce que ça expliquerait mon débit si lent ?


----------



## badamel (23 Octobre 2007)

Hello à tous !

Fervent utilisateur de Limewire, je réalise que la jolie rondelle de citron vert s'essoufle... surtout quand je compare aux miracles que fait mon pote avec Emule sur son PC. Donc, en me documentant, je vois qu'on parle de edonkey, de amule, de mlMac !

J'ai téléchargé avec succès et successivement ces trois nouveaux logiciels, mais là où je lançais simplement limewire, ces trois là bloquent dès le début, et me donnent des messages bizarres comme s'ils n'étaient pas branchés sur le net !!!


POUR mlMac , il me dit :

mlMac doit télécharger mlnet, mais ne parvient pas à se connecter au net.
L'installation étant obligatoire, mlMac va maintenant quitter.

POUR amule, il me dit

amule  is not connected (aucun serveur valide pour se connecter dans la liste des serveurs)


et 

POUR edonkey2000 = can't connect to overnet (connecting clignote en vain...)


Des préférences à régler avant ? 

(Pourtant quand je les lance, ils ne m'affichent aucunes séries de fenêtres successives à paramétrer au fur et à mesure avec guide...)

Merci de vos conseils ! J'ai hâte d'essayer ces petites merveilles...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Octobre 2007)

Pour bien paramétrer aMule, regarde dans la signature de ce Membre.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2007)

Mlmac ne fonctionne tout simplement plus depuis quelques mois d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## badamel (10 Novembre 2007)

je suis allé voir dans la signature d'Anabys comme conseillé la marche à suivre pour connecter amule, paramétrer les ports, les routeurs, ip fixe, tweaks, firewall, serveur... j'ai lu son mode d'emploi et mon dieu ! j'ai l'impression de passer mon bac électronique sans avoir révisé ! j'y ai passé la nuit à m'arracher les cheveux, je n'y comprends rien..; ce sont les manoeuvres les plus longues et les plus compliquées que j'ai jamais lu...   

comme je n'ai pas envie de renoncer au plaisir de télécharger avec ce bon logiciel, je cherche un expert passionné de Mac (moi, mac book portable version 10 4 10) et de Amule qui pourrait carrément passer m'aider à domicile, et qui voudrait se faire, allez, disons 30 euros ! et oui je suis même prêt à payer pour me faire dépanner... un café chez moi, je suis dans le 11ème. C'est jouable ?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Janvier 2008)

Pas d'adresses de serveurs on a dit. Je ferme.
Allez voir le message de Benjamin dans le nouveau sous-forum P2P


----------

